# =Capture a stranger street style=



## javier

Hi Folks. The most asked question I get is ''How do you do it?'' How can I get into street photography?
Do you have any tips and or advice?

These are my opinions regarding my technique and hence I can only share what works for &#8220;me&#8221;. These tips should not be considered Gospel&#8230;
More here.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

*One more set to get us started. Enjoy!
These where all shot on film.*


----------



## musicaleCA

Ooh, a place to toss-in some street shots. (Nice captures, btw, sir.)

Blue and Blonde





Street I





Laughter





Companionship IV


----------



## javier

musicaleCA said:


> Ooh, a place to toss-in some street shots. (Nice captures, btw, sir.)
> Companionship IV



Thanks for sharing and what a great moment captured!


----------



## musicaleCA

Thanks!  I saw those two obviously being flirty toward each other, and was waiting for the right moment; plus it ties well into a series I'm building up of photos entitled "Companionship".


----------



## javier

Here are a few more, hopefully more will contribute.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## Guenther Price

Some great stuff in this post.  Quite a few made me laugh and quite a few made me wonder what the heck the story was behind them.  I think that's a big part to street shooting.

Myself however, I haven't really tried much of this yet.  I don't have much for zoom at the moment and don't feel comfortable shooting people whom I don't know and them knowing I'm doing it.

A couple weeks ago I wanted to get a homeless fellow.  I was going to ask if I could take a few photos and offer 5$, but as I was walking over he got up and started shaking a tree beside him.  

I turned around.


----------



## javier

Guenther Price said:


> Some great stuff in this post.  Quite a few made me laugh and quite a few made me wonder what the heck the story was behind them.  I think that's a big part to street shooting.
> 
> Myself however, I haven't really tried much of this yet.  I don't have much for zoom at the moment and don't feel comfortable shooting people whom I don't know and them knowing I'm doing it.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I wanted to get a homeless fellow.  I was going to ask if I could take a few photos and offer 5$, but as I was walking over he got up and started shaking a tree beside him.
> 
> I turned around.



Thanks for the comments. Street shooting is not for everyone and it is difficult at first. But like all things, you get used to it after a while.


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

Some  great shots... love the one of the woman next to all the manequins with the sign between them, and the one with the dude kind of ignoring the seagul cracked me up.


----------



## icassell

Since I was first introduced many years ago to the photography of Cartier-Bresson ( Henri Cartier-Bresson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) and of Weegee ( Weegee's World ), I've loved this stuff.  I just have never had it in me to go do it myself, though.  I have a difficult time taking candid photographs on the streets.  Thanks for this thread ... keep them coming.


----------



## kundalini

I don't have that many yet, but here's a few.





 



 



 


 



 



 


 



 



 



 



 



 

Cool thread.​


----------



## Ray Morgan

Great thread!

Here are a few from a set I shot a few years ago in Kyoto of a woman being stood up by her boyfriend. (Confirmed, I spoke with her after I shot these.) In the end, you can see that she just gives up. Very sad photographs, but I was thankful for being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## a.rilley

THAT'S NOT THE REAL RONALD MCDONALD!!

THAT my good sir.. Is an imposter!


----------



## icassell

kundalini said:


> I don't have that many yet, but here's a few.



Oh my, is that Anti in the foreground???

Nice series.


----------



## Jeffro

I think I could get into doing stuff like this!!! I love this thread!


----------



## newfette

I've always enjoyed random street pictures. There are some great moments captured here )


----------



## enufced904

These are great man.

This one scared me a little though.  


javier said:


>


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> Some  great shots... love the one of the woman next to all the manequins with the sign between them, and the one with the dude kind of ignoring the seagul cracked me up.


Thank you. I waited and waited for that shot as I saw it coming. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Since I was first introduced many years ago to the photography of Cartier-Bresson ( Henri Cartier-Bresson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) and of Weegee ( Weegee's World ), I've loved this stuff.  I just have never had it in me to go do it myself, though.  I have a difficult time taking candid photographs on the streets.  Thanks for this thread ... keep them coming.



Ian, certainly street shooting is not for everyone, but I would encourage you to give it a go. Try a very public place and see. 
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## javier

kundalini said:


> I don't have that many yet, but here's a few.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> Cool thread.​


These are great, well done!


----------



## javier

Ray Morgan said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Here are a few from a set I shot a few years ago in Kyoto of a woman being stood up by her boyfriend. (Confirmed, I spoke with her after I shot these.) In the end, you can see that she just gives up. Very sad photographs, but I was thankful for being in the right place at the right time.


Ok, now this series took my breath away..i love it!!!!


----------



## javier

newfette said:


> I've always enjoyed random street pictures. There are some great moments captured here )


  I hope you don't mind the edit. Let me know if you want me to remove it. I saw / see allot of potential in this image. I cropped away the car, BW conversion and increased contrast. Now we have an interesting street shot that shows life on the street...My eyes are drawn to what they are doing, what could they be talking about, what is the one fellow to the right pondering....Please keep at it and thank you for posting...



By jgredline


----------



## javier

enufced904 said:


> These are great man.
> 
> This one scared me a little though.
> 
> 
> javier said:
Click to expand...


thank you..We have all sorts here in L.A. :mrgreen:


----------



## javier

N0YZE said:


>



Fantastic. I especially like the first. Very cleaver the capture next to the two statues. I would have loved to have seen it closer. Thanks for posting and what a great eye!


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

*OK Folks, lets see some more street shots..*:thumbup:


----------



## AtlPikMan

Good Show Everyone, Here are a few of mine...


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> Good Show Everyone, Here are a few of mine...



While all of your images are great because you captured ''faces'', these two are brilliant!


----------



## AtlPikMan

Thanks...


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> Thanks...


Simply, a wonderful capture!


----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

OK, I tried a few today ... these were the only ones I thought in the least interesting ...


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## javier

icassell said:


> OK, I tried a few today ... these were the only ones I thought in the least interesting ...



Ian, This is wonderful capture. I am immediately attracted to the fellow in the hat eating the cotton candy and with plenty of context, It appears there is a street fair or festival. The only thing that would have made the picture better is if the fellow would have been looking at you as you photographed him. Still you are off to a wonderful start. Keep firing.


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


>



This need to be in a car mag!. Nice job


----------



## javier

I have spent the past three days doing some street shooting.
On Friday I spent the day in Venice, Saturday, I was in Olvera St and China town and today I was in Hollywood. In all I shot 24 gigs worth of images so it will be a while before I sort through them....There was a fellow I ran into doing some street shooting and this is the rig he had. This thing would light off like a rocket. I must say I was impressed and I thought I was brave when it came to street shooting. This guy would stick this thing in peoples faces and far off that beast...Can anyone tell me what it is....When I shot these pics he was talking with another street shooter and the other guy had some sort of lens or adaptor that allowed him to produce two images at once, side by side...

Here are both fellows and their rigs.





100% crop





100% crop





and one more image.


----------



## icassell

Looks like a ring light to me ... not my idea of subtle

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/135422-diy-ringlight.html


----------



## javier

Ilford XP-2





agfa 400


----------



## icassell

javier said:


> Ian, This is wonderful capture. I am immediately attracted to the fellow in the hat eating the cotton candy and with plenty of context, It appears there is a street fair or festival. The only thing that would have made the picture better is if the fellow would have been looking at you as you photographed him. Still you are off to a wonderful start. Keep firing.



Thanks!  It was the July 4th celebration in Prescott, AZ.  I think I would have chickened out if he had looked at me


----------



## emiirei

I'm still fairly new to this site, but I have a picture to share that I think fits this topic.







Hope you like it.
Esta.


----------



## javier

emiirei said:


> I'm still fairly new to this site, but I have a picture to share that I think fits this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> Esta.


Esta, Thanks for the contribution. I too am new here and getting my feet wet....Welcome.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## Battou

javier said:


>



...Can I, can I, can I, oh please Can I?



javier said:


> Here are both fellows and their rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% crop




Digital Stereoscopy...I don't get it, Why? I must have missed something along the lines.


----------



## javier

Battou said:


> Digital Stereoscopy...I don't get it, Why? I must have missed something along the lines.



I don't get it either. but hey, he / they where using them and when he would fire that thing, it was like the space shuttle taking off.


----------



## emiirei

javier said:


> emiirei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fairly new to this site, but I have a picture to share that I think fits this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> Esta.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta, Thanks for the contribution. I too am new here and getting my feet wet....Welcome.
Click to expand...


Oops, sorry about that. It's a habit of mine. Esta means "bye/laters/cya". My name is Elmie. Apologies.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Inside the world famous felipes restaurant.


----------



## javier

*Come, come now...Lets see those candids folks..You all have them in your midst...*


----------



## AtlPikMan

javier said:


>



Do you know her? If not this pic would be the perfect reason to go over and strike up a conversation :hug::...Nice!


----------



## icassell

Not on the street, but in the dog park ...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## DeadEye




----------



## javier

Great Capture deadeye


----------



## javier

Some portraits I shot with my AE-1 and FD135 lens. 99 cents film....Took these at the renaissance fair..
I shot some 4 rolls so I have not had a chance to process more than these so far.


----------



## manaheim

I captured a stranger this weekend, but he keeps yelling to be let out of the trunk.


----------



## icassell




----------



## AtlPikMan

Went out today with this thread on my mind...


----------



## manaheim

^^ oh very nice.


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> Went out today with this thread on my mind...


You absolutely nailed it!. impressive..


----------



## javier




----------



## AtlPikMan

Im kicking myself for cutting his feet off...


----------



## javier

Keep em coming folks....

*Here are a few more portraits.*
Canon AE-1, FD 135, 99 cents film


----------



## javier

FD 135 f/3.5 and 99 cents film


----------



## tmorin




----------



## javier

A few more from the MacArthur was memorial.


----------



## javier




----------



## DeadEye




----------



## javier

Nice one dead eye!


----------



## javier

A few more of my 99 cents film shots..


----------



## AtlPikMan

Javier, Excellent work.


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> Javier, Excellent work.



Hey, thank you very much! :blushing:


----------



## javier

Ok, a new style from me, still trying to expand my style a bit...C.C. welcomed and appreciated...

ME SUPER, M40F/2.8 and 99 cents film


----------



## javier

I went out for a walk down historic broadway today and shot a few images...Ok, well allot of images of which I have not had a chance to look at yet. These where some of the very first I took...
She did not want her picture taken.





This guy got all bent when I stuck my camera in there..He was playing that three shell thing for money..Gambling..forget what it is called....






And this lady, I thought looked cool...I was using my 17mm tokina, so they are actually allot closer than they look.


----------



## javier

Ok,  as I was walking, I saw this lady hiding behind the umbrella and thought the shot was cool...Again 17mm Tokina F/2.8...





So as I am walking, I am jingling my keys hanging from my pocket..I do this when I want to grab someones attention and when they turn, I accidentally fire the camera and get a nice capture....





So as I am passing by, I was going to shoot the shadow on the floor, but decided to shoot her against the sun...





When she asked why I took her picture, I told her because she looked pretty and she blushed and I was on my way. I took many like this, but have not looked futher. Hopefully in the next few weeks I will get caught up. I have about 30 gigs of pictures to go through....





Oh, I am also experimenting with some PP stuff...Trying to give it more of an artsy look. I am not sure I am liking it or not, but I am trying...


----------



## bitteraspects

maybe stay away from the PP. or back of a bit. it looks like it would have been a better shot without it


----------



## Grace Mendoza

My husband and I took our own little photography road trip, and this is a shot I took while we were walking in New York one night.


----------



## Mr Tripod

Great thread, hope to add my own soon.


----------



## AtlPikMan

A Quick Catch From Yesterday...


----------



## javier

bitteraspects said:


> maybe stay away from the PP. or back of a bit. it looks like it would have been a better shot without it



Thank you for the honest critique. You affirmed my thinking. I am better off leaving PP to virtually nothing as I tend to spend to much time cooking. 

Thanks again!


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> A Quick Catch From Yesterday...



This is great. It is usually those quick grabs that turn out to be some of the best :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Mr Tripod said:


> Great thread, hope to add my own soon.


Yes, please do. The more the better. :thumbup:


----------



## 03civicdx

haha i have a few...

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




HEHE 

12




13





took the last one the other day from my work truck in the walmart parking lot... looks like i need to clean the windows


----------



## GAPeach

1st one is in the middle of Bayshore in Tampa.. 2nd one is River St. in Savannah.. 










Not sure if the next ones count as "street", but I was on the street and I only knew one of the firemen! 


















c&c welcome as I'm a newbie and want to grow! just know that most technical jargon will swoosh right over my head! :blushing:

Thanks! Angela


----------



## c.cloudwalker

javier said:


> Ok, a new style from me, still trying to expand my style a bit...C.C. welcomed and appreciated...
> 
> ME SUPER, M40F/2.8 and 99 cents film




Thanks for this thread. There are some really wonderful photos here. Yours of course but you've been doing street photos for a while I gather. AtlPikMan also impresses me. And others. Sorry if I don't mention everyone by name.

But this one image really blows my mind. To me it doesn't quite fit the theme of the thread but that is beside the point. I love that, even though all the elements of the photo are recognizable for what they are, I have absolutely no idea what is going on.

And please don't tell me.


----------



## AtlPikMan

O3CIVICDX,  I think you've got some great shots. What camera are you using? If you dont mind me suggesting, i think you should crop more. Pics 1,8,9 & 10 would look much better with crops from the side or top.


----------



## 03civicdx

AtlPikMan said:


> O3CIVICDX,  I think you've got some great shots. What camera are you using? If you dont mind me suggesting, i think you should crop more. Pics 1,8,9 & 10 would look much better with crops from the side or top.


thanks... I wasn't really pleased with the car show pics WAY too much going on in the back grounds so I didn't really spend much time editing them. and # 1 wasn't edited at all thats the only reason its not cropped... and I shoot with what is in my sig. the (Canon XSi and I think I had the Sigma lens on most of the day)


----------



## AtlPikMan

03civicdx said:


> AtlPikMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> O3CIVICDX,  I think you've got some great shots. What camera are you using? If you dont mind me suggesting, i think you should crop more. Pics 1,8,9 & 10 would look much better with crops from the side or top.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... I wasn't really pleased with the car show pics WAY too much going on in the back grounds so I didn't really spend much time editing them. and # 1 wasn't edited at all thats the only reason its not cropped... and I shoot with what is in my sig. the (Canon XSi and I think I had the Sigma lens on most of the day)
Click to expand...


I dont know why i didnt see your gear in your thread, my bad. I feel the same about car shows. I take my camera and shoot where i can.


----------



## AtlPikMan

I didnt havy my external flash attached so this one could be a lot better. The shadows from the trees killed it.






This one isnt too bad...


----------



## javier

Hi Folks. Went for a walk down historic Broadway in L.A. this past Saturday. Here are some pics.
All made with Film, ME SUPER and Tokina 28mm lens.


























To see more from this series, click on link.
jgredline : photos : Broadway, Los Angeles, 7 18 09


----------



## Moe

Thought I'd post a couple. These were from Greece last month.
1.






2.






3.


----------



## AtlPikMan

Javier im so lealous of your location...Moe, i like #2 Big guy is small truck.


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> Javier im so lealous of your location...Moe, i like #2 Big guy is small truck.



I have been to many places around the country and people shots are available anyplace. Some places more crazy that others though.


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## javier

Hi Folks...
Went for a walk with my son in Historic Echo Park in L.A. today...Shot these with my K20D and Tamron 17-35lens...


----------



## javier

More from Echo Park

























To see more from this series, click on link.
jgredline : photos : Echo Park, Los Angeles


----------



## Sjixxxy

I'll bite. Few shots from this year.


----------



## javier

Sjixxxy said:


> I'll bite. Few shots from this year.



Great captures! Thanks for sharing. Hopefully you and others will share more.


----------



## manaheim

Man, you know... people in the Boston area are SO dull.  I've been looking around me since this thread started and I've seen MAYBE one semi-interesting person.  Bizarre.


----------



## Sjixxxy

manaheim said:


> Man, you know... people in the Boston area are SO dull.  I've been looking around me since this thread started and I've seen MAYBE one semi-interesting person.  Bizarre.



It has always been my opinion that if a street photographer is only out chasing after _interesting_ people, they're going to struggle. When I look at the work of the masters I admire, I see photos of a lot of very ordinary people for their location and time period. What they are good at doing is catching them in either very interesting situations, or finding a point of view to capture these ordinary people so that the scene appears more interesting than it actually was. 

When I'm out on the street, I try to be aware of *everything* around me, instead of just focusing on select individuals to isolate. Every so often people pass me who aren't the norm, and I'll shoot. But almost all of the best moments I've captured use what I'd consider to be non-interesting people. Try not to rely on the condition of the stranger to make or break a photo.

A very typical looking stranger for my geographic location:


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> Man, you know... people in the Boston area are SO dull.  I've been looking around me since this thread started and I've seen MAYBE one semi-interesting person.  Bizarre.



Oh my..I have to disagree. I have a few friends who live in Boston and there is so much street to capture their it is a haven. Remember, those old buildings and alley ways are all street. A good street shot does not have to have a person in it. Just yesterday, I went out and got a couple of decent shots with 0 to little people life. There was a Boston Walk Athon just two weeks ago where some 40 shutterbugs went street shooting...Check out this thread. There are also a few groups there that you can join.
Photo Walk &#8211; Boston (Financial District) Edition 2009 « Enticing the Light 

Oh another thing, when shooting quickly, composition and overall sharpness is really not that important when you take the shot. You can fiddle with those things when your in front of your computer..To many shots are lost while trying to compose and fiddle with cam settings....


----------



## javier

Sjixxxy said:


> It has always been my opinion that if a street photographer is only out chasing after _interesting_ people, they're going to struggle. When I look at the work of the masters I admire, I see photos of a lot of very ordinary people for their location and time period. What they are good at doing is catching them in either very interesting situations, or finding a point of view to capture these ordinary people so that the scene appears more interesting than it actually was.
> 
> When I'm out on the street, I try to be aware of *everything* around me, instead of just focusing on select individuals to isolate. Every so often people pass me who aren't the norm, and I'll shoot. But almost all of the best moments I've captured use what I'd consider to be non-interesting people. Try not to rely on the condition of the stranger to make or break a photo.
> 
> A very typical looking stranger for my geographic location:



I could not agree more and I love this image. One of my favorites in the thread so far!


----------



## javier

DeadEye said:


> ​



Love this capture and style of photography. Well done!


----------



## javier

03civicdx said:


> haha i have a few...
> 
> 1
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 10
> 
> 11
> 
> HEHE
> 
> 12
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took the last one the other day from my work truck in the walmart parking lot... looks like i need to clean the windows



I missed these captures. I like these two. That first with the fellow to the right getting a close up shot of the ladies is great! and the scene with the shopping carts speaks for itself..


----------



## javier

GAPeach said:


> 1st one is in the middle of Bayshore in Tampa.. 2nd one is River St. in Savannah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the next ones count as "street", but I was on the street and I only knew one of the firemen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c&c welcome as I'm a newbie and want to grow! just know that most technical jargon will swoosh right over my head! :blushing:
> 
> Thanks! Angela



This is a very, good ''street portrait'' I completely love it. Love her expression...Well done!


----------



## GAPeach

javier said:


> GAPeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very, good ''street portrait'' I completely love it. Love her expression...Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier,
> Thank you so much! I was beginning to wonder if my pics were just so boring that no one had even noticed them!  I am certainly enjoying your work and learning things as I go.
> Angela
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

GAPeach said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAPeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very, good ''street portrait'' I completely love it. Love her expression...Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier,
> Thank you so much! I was beginning to wonder if my pics were just so boring that no one had even noticed them!  I am certainly enjoying your work and learning things as I go.
> Angela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not at all. I completely missed it. Keep shooting and keep posting. It will get easier and better ...Great to see a women shooting street, I know my wife has just started and she is having a blast with it...
> Here are some of here pictures..
> 
> jgredline : photos : Kerries pictures
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

Some from China town


----------



## javier

Pentax ME-F, Tokina 17mm, Ilford XP2 film


----------



## boogschd

from kelbys photowalk 2009
angeles city pampanga philippines

http://bogskiii.multiply.com/photos/album/169/Photowalk_09


----------



## javier

boogschd said:


> from kelbys photowalk 2009
> angeles city pampanga philippines
> 
> Sarcastic Mr. Know-it-all - Photowalk 09



What a great capture! love everything about it. I have spent some time just looking at the details of the area..


----------



## boogschd

javier said:


> boogschd said:
> 
> 
> 
> from kelbys photowalk 2009
> angeles city pampanga philippines
> 
> Sarcastic Mr. Know-it-all - Photowalk 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great capture! love everything about it. I have spent some time just looking at the details of the area..
Click to expand...



wow thanks  

i shot that while crossing the street ... (as the light turned green LOL )


----------



## Chadfehr

this is possibly the best thread right now haha.


----------



## javier

a FEW more
Pentax ME-F, Tokina 17mm, Ilford XP2


----------



## Pugs

javier said:


> a FEW more
> Pentax ME-F, Tokina 17mm, *Ilford XP2*
> <snip>


 
Sometimes, I REALLY miss film... <sigh>...


----------



## Cely

Here's a couple


----------



## Pugs

Cely said:


> Here's a couple
> <snip>


 
I love this composition!  Really!  It's fantastic!  I love the vertical lines of the wall broken by the woman, table, and chairs!  By placing the woman, table, and chairs where you did, you preserve the geometry of the wall and give my eye somewhere to wander to while emphasizing the subject.  Excellent!

I also like the choice of B&W.  It REALLY emphasizes the lines and structures of the image.  GREAT choice!

To enhance the image even further, the contrast could be boosted a bit to get that full range from white to black and the image can be rotated a wee-bit counter-clockwise to level it out.  

Very nice work.  I really like this image a lot!


----------



## Cely

Thanks Pugs, I did a little work on it, like you said. How about now?

Before:





After:


----------



## javier

*Can U guess who this is?*











OOPS, RUINED MY SHOT.





ok, here we go










Thank you very much. He is Nathaniel Ayers. You can read about him here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soloist

and more pics here.


I caught the lady, I mean man, I mean ''lady'' while out and about.


----------



## javier




----------



## AlexGray

I love this, just got my cam and will deff be coming back to this post! And javier where do you live?!?! lots of sexy and not so much so girls in hardly any clothes. And, punk people everywhere?


----------



## AlexGray

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kicking myself for cutting off his sign and bell.

2





Not as cool as the first





Ok not a stranger but still. Hope theese resize!!!! 
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4682/dab.jpg


----------



## manaheim

I like that second one a lot... I wish the flash/shadow wasn't so harsh,  but I'm particularly pleased that you caught details like the dust on his glasses... things like that say (or seem to say) a lot.


----------



## AlexGray

manaheim said:


> I like that second one a lot... I wish the flash/shadow wasn't so harsh, but I'm particularly pleased that you caught details like the dust on his glasses... things like that say (or seem to say) a lot.


 
Thank you! And yes, I learned that the flash shadow (pop up) was a mistake. This was my second day with my beautiful d90, so Im still learning!


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

^^^ wtf was THAT all about?  There is even blood on the pavement!


----------



## AlexGray

manaheim said:


> ^^^ wtf was THAT all about? There is even blood on the pavement!


 Id like to know that too!


----------



## javier

The guy getting the beat down was trying to steal some kids board and these fellows that proceeded to give the beat down where in fact helping out the kid...


----------



## javier




----------



## AlexGray

javier said:


>


 Far left


----------



## manaheim

javier said:


> The guy getting the beat down was trying to steal some kids board and these fellows that proceeded to give the beat down where in fact helping out the kid...


 
wow, messed on a variety of levels.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## Sjixxxy

The guy on the left threatened to call 1-1-9 on me. Yes. 1-1-9.


----------



## javier

Sjixxxy said:


> The guy on the left threatened to call 1-1-9 on me. Yes. 1-1-9.


119, LOL....By the way, is that a leica in your avatar?


----------



## Sjixxxy

javier said:


> Sjixxxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 119, LOL....By the way, is that a leica in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. An M3, the first one I owned.
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

Sjixxxy said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sjixxxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 119, LOL....By the way, is that a leica in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. An M3, the first one I owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very cool and great to see another film user here. I have been pondering getting one myself, but would need to do a little research on Leicas. Currently I have some 12 SLR's and use them all. All are set up a little differently with different films and lenses.
Click to expand...


----------



## manaheim

javier, i LOVE that newsstand one... looks like the newsstand monster was hiding in the shadows of her cave... and the texture and patterns... so cool.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> javier, i LOVE that newsstand one... looks like the newsstand monster was hiding in the shadows of her cave... and the texture and patterns... so cool.



Why Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words. I almost deleted that one. Go figure.


----------



## AlexGray

1





2






3






4






There was a point where this couple was yelling at eachother, but i missed it cause i was poopin or something. lol


----------



## Yasa

Taken on Granville Island in Vancouver.


----------



## javier




----------



## Sjixxxy

We've reached the hottest day so far this summer. Time to dig into the archive and remember better days...


----------



## Nostregar

Not the greatest, but I kind of like it:






Considering trimming some of the top off. Yes/no?


----------



## javier

Nostregar said:


> Not the greatest, but I kind of like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering trimming some of the top off. Yes/no?



I like it to


----------



## javier

Funny, in spite of how sick I was on Tuesday, I saw in the news this anti socialism health care protest a few blocks from where I live.. so I grabbed my me super with the ole Tokina 28mm lens and ilford xp-2 film and dragged myself over there and then had it processed at cvs...So here are a few of the images complete with blown highlights, dust, scratches, and dark areas...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Here are some ISO3200 shots I took inside a dark Mercado....
K20D, Tamrom 17-35F/2.8-4.0


----------



## manaheim

I have like my first ever people picture, but it's not on the street... it was in a library... is that against the rules?


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> I have like my first ever people picture, but it's not on the street... it was in a library... is that against the rules?



Rules? What rules? Let see it


----------



## manaheim

Woot!  No rules!

This is actually one of the series of shots I took at the Salem MA Superior Court (creepy old building).  I've been boring the crap out of everyone with my images in the general gallery, but I was all excited to have one I could actually post on this thread.


----------



## javier

Chris, this is a very good image...good in every way, from composition to exposer to processing.. Well done!


----------



## icassell




----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

My friends hate going places with me in public because I'm not shy to point my camera at someone I don't know and take pictures. Great thread  Nice tips ^_^


----------



## javier

Nice capture Ian.


----------



## javier




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa199/kundalini2737/WakeForest-17-Edit.jpg​


​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## javier

kundalini, What can I say, but Fantastic, Bravo, well done!


----------



## docphysics

Wow!   Great thread!   Lots of great subject material.    So what do you say when someone asks, "Why did you take my picture?"    Did you ever have anyone get upset that you took their picture?    I always wanted to try this, but am too afraid of someone getting really po'd and smashing my camera.


----------



## Sjixxxy

docphysics said:


> Wow!   Great thread!   Lots of great subject material.    So what do you say when someone asks, "Why did you take my picture?"    Did you ever have anyone get upset that you took their picture?    I always wanted to try this, but am too afraid of someone getting really po'd and smashing my camera.



The other night I had an uppity police officer grill me and underhandidly accuse me of being a pedophile & rapist for a about fifteen minutes while repeadibly feeding me falsehoods about what was illegal to take photos of after seeing me take some. I walked away scott free because I had done nothing illegal, and he was full of human excrement with a cherry on top.

On the other hand, I also had an old woman give me a hug after I took her picture. 

Know your rights and expect anything. If anyone gets angry and attempts to take your camera, you are getting mugged. Call 9-1-1.


----------



## javier




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## manaheim

Javier, glad you liked it!

Daki, neat subject but the colors look a little off.  I also think I might have framed a bit more zoomed in on him with him off to the left of the frame, too.

Look at that seagul!!!


----------



## Pugs

Sjixxxy said:


> docphysics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great thread! Lots of great subject material. So what do you say when someone asks, "Why did you take my picture?" Did you ever have anyone get upset that you took their picture? I always wanted to try this, but am too afraid of someone getting really po'd and smashing my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other night I had an uppity police officer grill me and underhandidly accuse me of being a pedophile & rapist for a about fifteen minutes while repeadibly feeding me falsehoods about what was illegal to take photos of after seeing me take some. I walked away scott free because I had done nothing illegal, and he was full of human excrement with a cherry on top.
> 
> On the other hand, I also had an old woman give me a hug after I took her picture.
> 
> Know your rights and expect anything. If anyone gets angry and attempts to take your camera, you are getting mugged. Call 9-1-1.
Click to expand...

 
To help with situations like this, I carry around printed copies of this that I can hand to people who question my right to take pics in public.  

http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf

The most important thing is to be un-erringly polite and not get on an arrogant high-horse.  You may be completely in the right, but you don't have to be a jag about it.


----------



## javier




----------



## camz




----------



## Sjixxxy

Pugs said:


> To help with situations like this, I carry around printed copies of this that I can hand to people who question my right to take pics in public.
> 
> http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf
> 
> The most important thing is to be un-erringly polite and not get on an arrogant high-horse.  You may be completely in the right, but you don't have to be a jag about it.



I didn't have my copy on me when the cop was shaking me down, but I quoted pretty much everything on it, and let him know that everything I was telling him came from a guide written by a lawyer who was also a photographer to help clarify misinformation in situations like this. His response: 

"You can't beleive what a laywer tells you about the law. You need statute numbers." :thumbdown:


----------



## Sjixxxy

And just because formentioned cop kept insiting that it is illegal to take photos of minors:


----------



## kundalini




----------



## MelissaMarieImagery




----------



## javier

Nice work Melissa!


----------



## mimadee

Workers unloading tables in NYC





Street painter in Israel





A phone call in Prague's main scale.





Shot outside Hunter College in NYC





Wedding in Prague





Changing of the guards at Prague's main castle.





Accordion player in Israel





Man feeding birds in Prague


----------



## javier

*I.D. help please...*

Ok, I was at universal city walk a couple of weeks back when in comes these people with these body guards..The Teen choice awards where going to be taking place in a few hours...Now I did not think much of it at the time until one of the body guards thought I was a pap and threatened to to break my camera...Well after that, I literally did stalk who ever these celebs where and managed to get these not so go pics as I was really not ready..Shame on me for that, but does anyone have any idea who these celebs are?.. These where also before I did the K-7 update that fixed the miss focus problems.











The back of one of the body guards trying to block my shot.










I almost had a great head shot!





and then this one, That I did not realize I had...


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

javier said:


> Nice work Melissa!





Thanks very much!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

How did I know that MusicaleCA would find this thread


----------



## javier

Whats funny is that in this part of town, one can really buy a drivers license or I.D.


----------



## manaheim

Hm, one of those celebs kinda looked like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## mimadee

Mana that was my thought as well.

Javier that's so funny! Hahaha


----------



## manaheim

hmmm... thoughts on this one...?  (my first day in the city trying to capture some peeeeeeople)  Please be brutal.


----------



## kundalini

manaheim said:


> Please be brutal.


 Loose the exstraneous BS... concetrate on the subject and you're golden.  In case my words don't convert..... crop the *****.


----------



## manaheim

Crop it more, you think?  Interesting.  I was kinda agonizing over the fact that I couldn't see any of his horse.  I'll play with it.

How about this one?  I don't for the life of me know what these kids were all looking at so intensely...


----------



## kundalini

manaheim said:


> I couldn't see any of his *horse*. I'll play with it.


 Must be a pigmy pony, then.  Or I'm far too long on the monitor tonight.  Is that what's in front of the gentleman?  If so, then it's non-consequential IMO and should be eliminated.  otherwise you would have taken a shot that is identifiable with a pigmy pony in the scene.

(bonus points for anyone that can get the reference)  Extra points for artist/album/song in the correct order.


----------



## javier

to be honest, I like them both as they are. Not sure what I can offer in the way of critique to improve them...I would never have guessed those where your first people candid street shots. You will only get better from here....

How did it feel to you shooting strangers?


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I agree with javier. Don't crop anymore of the first one. We see just enough of the horse and carriage to place the guy within his work and he is big enough in the frame not to be lost. On my monitor, some areas seem to be blown but overall it is a very nice photo.

Your second one is nice too but doesn't grab me as much. Btw, they seem to be looking at a video camera.


----------



## manaheim

javier said:


> to be honest, I like them both as they are. Not sure what I can offer in the way of critique to improve them...I would never have guessed those where your first people candid street shots. You will only get better from here....
> 
> How did it feel to you shooting strangers?


 


c.cloudwalker said:


> I agree with javier. Don't crop anymore of the first one. We see just enough of the horse and carriage to place the guy within his work and he is big enough in the frame not to be lost. On my monitor, some areas seem to be blown but overall it is a very nice photo.
> 
> Your second one is nice too but doesn't grab me as much. Btw, they seem to be looking at a video camera.


 
Interesting.  I was personally kinda surprised by K's comments because (as I think I eluded to) I felt like I wanted to see _more_ of what the man was doing (the horse and such), not less... but I figured "Hey, what do I know about this stuff?"  Now you guys have me more on the fence about it again.

Thanks for the compliments, J.  I'm surprised that you're surprised.  I didn't think they were anywhere near as good as many I've seen on this thread.  I suspect you're just being too nice.   Thanks regardless.  I'll keep at it.

c.c- I agree.  The second shot didn't grab me as much either, but it still amused me so I posted it as much to just go "Hey, check out these wacky kids!"

I actually wish I cropped a little less agressively on capture on that one.  The kid with the Abercrombie bag on the left there... his pose at capture... I almost could have sold the entire shot to them.


----------



## Sangetsu

Taken while eating lunch at McDonald's...


----------



## c.cloudwalker

manaheim said:


> c.c- I agree.  The second shot didn't grab me as much either, but it still amused me so I posted it as much to just go "Hey, check out these wacky kids!"
> 
> I actually wish I cropped a little less agressively on capture on that one.  The kid with the Abercrombie bag on the left there... his pose at capture... I almost could have sold the entire shot to them.



Well, looking at it again today, I like your second shot more. But I think you've got the crop right. It's a busy group of kids with a busy background of hats and it's nice like that. Adding to either side I think would dilute that effect or, depending on what's there, add to it but with elements that have nothing to do with the kids.


----------



## javier




----------



## camz

haha nice shot javier!


----------



## belindab

C&C welcomed and appreciated, Belinda


----------



## Agoraphobic

While I was in Beijing.


----------



## javier

camz said:


> haha nice shot javier!


Thank you .....


----------



## javier

From Today, Went to Hollywood with my K-7.


----------



## javier

belindab said:


> C&C welcomed and appreciated, Belinda



These are pretty good ''imo'' as you captured some faces  and with the eyes looking at you, it is a bonus!


----------



## javier

These are with the K20D and Tokina 19-35 lens taken a few days ago...I got asked for some pictures with this lens, so here goes.


----------



## javier

A few street portraits with the 19-35 tokina


----------



## robertwsimpson

not exactly on the street, but I thought it might qualify...


----------



## manaheim

How about capturing a stranger water-style?  

==1==





==2==


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> How about capturing a stranger water-style?
> 
> ==1==
> 
> 
> ==2==




:thumbup:


----------



## javier

A few more street portraits...I am finding out I am not as brave as I thought I was.


----------



## manaheim

Javier, I liked the first and last one on post #204.  Very nice.  Something about the woman checking out her legs or whatever she's doing... made me chuckle.


----------



## manaheim

What do you mean you're not as brave as you thought you were?


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## icassell

I find it interesting that there is such a large % of B/W in this thread.  I guess this is a holdover from the Brassai/weegee days


----------



## c.cloudwalker

B&W works very well with this style of photography. I personally prefer the B&W.


----------



## icassell

c.cloudwalker said:


> B&W works very well with this style of photography. I personally prefer the B&W.



I agree. I'm just making an interesting observation. I wonder why B/W is so effective here.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I think it works better for me because it lets me focus on the subject. If that makes any sense.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> What do you mean you're not as brave as you thought you were?



Hey thanks for the kind words on the #204 post.
Just that I started to think about shooting this folks and normally, I don't think. I just point and shoot. My wife is often with me and she is amazed at how well I get along on the street with like 95% of the folks I shoot. But ever since she said that, I am thinking too much. Oh well...


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> B&W works very well with this style of photography. I personally prefer the B&W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I'm just making an interesting observation. I wonder why B/W is so effective here.
Click to expand...


I think part of the reason is because it also masks mistakes. I mean when shooting street, there is not always time to compose, set exposer, worry about rules and sharpness for the most part goes out the window, With black and white, you also catch the essence of the street and the focal point is on the subject. Most of my captures are at F/8-F/11 for max dof. I use zone focusing in 95% of my street shooting. 

But all n all, b&w looks good


----------



## javier

Velvia 50


----------



## javier

Daki_One said:


>



Great street shot!


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

Hey, whoever that is in 223 with the camera... she's actually holding it properly. 



javier said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean you're not as brave as you thought you were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the kind words on the #204 post.
> Just that I started to think about shooting this folks and normally, I don't think. I just point and shoot. My wife is often with me and she is amazed at how well I get along on the street with like 95% of the folks I shoot. But ever since she said that, I am thinking too much. Oh well...
Click to expand...

 
oof.  That's like when someone asks if you breathe in or out when you swing a golf club. 



icassell said:


> I find it interesting that there is such a large % of B/W in this thread. I guess this is a holdover from the Brassai/weegee days


 
A lot of it is also that color RUINS people pictures.  All the colors can really distract from the key element of the shot- which is the people themselves.  I dunno why, but it totally does.

When I took this shot I KNEW that it would be wrecked by color, so I intended from the get-go to B&W it.  I am loathe to post the color one because I hate for people to see it, but I think it's a REALLY good example.

B&W...






Color...


----------



## conopt

got this one while i was living in DC last summer.






penns landing in philly


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

conopt said:


> got this one while i was living in DC last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penns landing in philly




Makes me wonder if their are pictures of me taking pictures out there haha


----------



## javier




----------



## boogschd

ZOMG Snoop dizzle!


----------



## robertwsimpson

whoa snoop is TALL


----------



## manaheim

So is photographing some cute girl's ass at a water park qualify as capturing a stranger street-style? 






NOTE: I seriously did this because I thought the shot was cool, not because I was being a dirty old man.


----------



## manaheim

Sorry, 'ass' was a bit crass, but it was funny. 

Anyway, went to Canobie Lake Park today and shot this gentleman on the way in...






I knew right away the image was going to be a little blurred as the shutter was too slow, so I lined up for another shot once we were through the gate and the man JUMPED out of the frame.  

I laughed and said, "Oh, I was actually trying to get a shot of you!"

He seemed very irritated and said, "I don't want pictures taken of me thank you _very much._" 

I was kinda floored... I actually thought of Javier's comment about not being as bold as he thought, as well as the recent thread on whether or not it's [para] "ok to shoot people without asking for permission" (or whatever)

I felt this kind of combination of guilt for having taken it, embarrassment for having been caught and rebuked, and irritation at the man for being so seemingly unreasonable about it. (admittedly this last one was mostly a defensive reaction on my part... the man had every right to be annoyed, of course)

Obviously, I didn't feel guilty enough to delete the picture I had... and not guilty enough to not post it here, but... I may whack it in the future.  I dunno.  Still thinking on it.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> Sorry, 'ass' was a bit crass, but it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, went to Canobie Lake Park today and shot this gentleman on the way in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew right away the image was going to be a little blurred as the shutter was too slow, so I lined up for another shot once we were through the gate and the man JUMPED out of the frame.
> 
> I laughed and said, "Oh, I was actually trying to get a shot of you!"
> 
> He seemed very irritated and said, "I don't want pictures taken of me thank you _very much._"
> 
> I was kinda floored... I actually thought of Javier's comment about not being as bold as he thought, as well as the recent thread on whether or not it's [para] "ok to shoot people without asking for permission" (or whatever)
> 
> I felt this kind of combination of guilt for having taken it, embarrassment for having been caught and rebuked, and irritation at the man for being so seemingly unreasonable about it. (admittedly this last one was mostly a defensive reaction on my part... the man had every right to be annoyed, of course)
> 
> Obviously, I didn't feel guilty enough to delete the picture I had... and not guilty enough to not post it here, but... I may whack it in the future.  I dunno.  Still thinking on it.



Oh leave it. It is a great picture and memory. I love it. I have been rebuked in Chinese, Japanese, Russian, Spanish and good ole English...No biggie..


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> as well as the recent thread on whether or not it's [para] "ok to shoot people without asking for permission" (or whatever)




Oh, where is this thread?


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

I'll try to find that thread and post it here.

I love that one of the two women for some reason.  Something about the variation in size of their... uh... bumps... made me chuckle.


----------



## javier




----------



## ocular

Awesome the two tall guys and the little lady in the middle


----------



## Sjixxxy

Some blue collar action.


----------



## javier

ocular said:


> Awesome the two tall guys and the little lady in the middle


Thanks, I too liked that one


----------



## javier

Sjixxxy said:


> Some blue collar action.



Nice capture!. I have also missed your postings.


----------



## mrs.hutch

i have yet to do ant 'real' street photography (i almost said street work.. then thought that might imply prostitution  lol).  anyway, a lot of these are really great!  makes me wonder where some of you live and what you do in your free time........  

i recently moved to okinawa japan, which i have noticed is a fantastic location (sometimes) to venture onto the streets.  my problem is i havent had a chance to really go out and shoot anyone here    believe me, when i do, ill add to the thread!


----------



## javier

mrs.hutch said:


> i have yet to do ant 'real' street photography (i almost said street work.. then thought that might imply prostitution  lol).  anyway, a lot of these are really great!  makes me wonder where some of you live and what you do in your free time........
> 
> i recently moved to okinawa japan, which i have noticed is a fantastic location (sometimes) to venture onto the streets.  my problem is i havent had a chance to really go out and shoot anyone here    believe me, when i do, ill add to the thread!



Great, I and others I am sure will look forward to seeing Japan.


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

We were at the amusement park the other day.  I don't know why, but I found this little kid fascinating.  I was sort of wanting to find the parents so I could get them some copies of these pictures, but I didn't manage to do it before the ride was up.

Is it just me?  Something about him... kinda cute... kinda a mess... interesting to see the fascination in his eyes in one shot and the yawning boredom (that was the tail end of a yawn there) the next.


----------



## mrs.hutch

i went out yesterday, specifically after seeing this thread.. please feel free to critique these photos but keep in mind not only was this my first street venture but they were also shot with a fujiS700 which is a semi-advanced point and shoot.. i mostly just wanted to experience 'the streets' (lol) these were all taken within walking distance of the marine base i live on here in okinawa.

no editing on this one at all... 





i got two of this lady..  minimal editing- crop, color fade





no editing on this one either. (the kid was playing originaly and he saw me with the camera so he posed.. lil butthead! lol)





minimal editing on this one. cropped and color faded





minimal editing. cropped out some cars (ended up centering the man even though that wasnt what i really wanted..) made blk/wht. 





hope u enjoy!


----------



## mrs.hutch

heres some more...  from the same day..  

minimal edit..  cropped, blk/wht





crop, blk/wht.  changed brightness/contrast a tiny bit


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> We were at the amusement park the other day.  I don't know why, but I found this little kid fascinating.  I was sort of wanting to find the parents so I could get them some copies of these pictures, but I didn't manage to do it before the ride was up.
> 
> Is it just me?  Something about him... kinda cute... kinda a mess... interesting to see the fascination in his eyes in one shot and the yawning boredom (that was the tail end of a yawn there) the next.


  This one is really cute.


----------



## javier

mrs.hutch, I really enjoyed your street scenes. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## javier




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## mrs.hutch

does she know (or care) that her bra is hangin out.....?  lol


----------



## boogschd

mrs.hutch said:


> does she know (or care) that her bra is hangin out.....?  lol



judging by the fishnets

i think . no


----------



## Rob_W

Lol, she was probably a lovely girl...


----------



## mrs.hutch

Rob_W said:


> Lol, she was probably a lovely girl...


 


pshh..  u may be right..  who am i to judge  cant say i havent seen worse!!

my husband wouldnt let me out of the house with my boobs (or any other of 'his' bodyparts) hanging out, not to mention if i were to ever run into my dad he'd have a heart attack!!   (very conservative family) 

..someone should be her 'daddy'

..............that was crude, im sorry..    haha


----------



## Rob_W

Thats what D/s is all about ...


----------



## manaheim

"daddy" <chuckle>

I think more women should walk the steets displaying body parts. The world would be a better place. 

Rob, love the B&W angled street shot. I like the color shot of the dude, too, but I think it would be cooler if he wasn't so centered. (I know, predictable response)  Actually I would also lean the shot a bit to accentuate his leaning (actually looks like you may have straightened him...)


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers, i havent straighten it, i was trying to keep him vertical-ish when i took it, although looking at it again i agree with leaning it a bit



manaheim said:


> I think more women should walk the steets displaying body parts. The world would be a better place.


I second this also ... :greenpbl:

This one winked and called me a cheeky b*gger ...


----------



## mrs.hutch

why does the guy have what appears to blood all over his shirt?!  did they just finish bludgeoning someone to death or something?

as far as women and body parts...  its all good unless its not the right body parts (ie: muffin tops, saggy buttcheeks, saggy other things, or just plain ugly....)  and as long as its not me  i prefer to cover myself, but (most) women are very beautiful creatures and usually confidence rather than trashiness draws the eye..


----------



## javier

Rob_W said:


> Cheers, i havent straighten it, i was trying to keep him vertical-ish when i took it, although looking at it again i agree with leaning it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think more women should walk the steets displaying body parts. The world would be a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> I second this also ... :greenpbl:
> 
> This one winked and called me a cheeky b*gger ...
Click to expand...

Nice capture!


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers


mrs.hutch said:


> why does the guy have what appears to blood all over his shirt?!  did they just finish bludgeoning someone to death or something?


You really had to be there, with what was going on it could have been anything from tomato ketchup to the blood of a virgin sacrifice ...


----------



## javier

A few from this past weekend.


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

ooo... train station... good subject area.  I love the second one.


----------



## javier

I love train stations now...Will be going on more train rides.


----------



## robertwsimpson

>



I like that one


----------



## robertwsimpson

also, I like train stations too!


----------



## javier

robertwsimpson said:


> I like that one
Click to expand...


Thank you. I too enjoyed your train capture and look forward to seeing more from you!:thumbup:


----------



## javier

A few more from my train ride.


----------



## LaFoto

It's a lot easier to take photos of random people in the street when you're in a city! 
It would be so much harder to go taking street photos in my tiny place.

So I usually only ever get my "Stranger in the Street"-photos when I'm away from home. Places where there are many tourists help a lot as people with cameras shooting in each and every direction are normal and nothing to worry about.

So to start my "dive" into this new theme-thread, let me choose some "Strangers in the Street" photos from Venice in Italy, all taken on 9 April 2009 (the first, the one and the only day I've ever been to Venice). 

1. "Gondoliere" and young father





2a. Morning "espresso" and talk in "piazza"





2b.





3. In "piazza" (the same square as the one where I took the two previous ones)





4. And one more from that "piazza"





5. Venice is not only a place for tourists (though there are very, very many of them!), it wouldn't have managed to exist for centuries, if it weren't for the people who work there!





6a. All the goods, everything that is needed or is going to be sold or served (as food and drink etc.) has to arrive by boat and be unloaded here.





6b.





6c.





6d.





6e.





6f.





There are more to come.
I'm appalled at the way Flickr makes the uploaded photos look soft ...


----------



## Rob_W

I  have no idea what was going on so dont ask ...


----------



## LaFoto

Of course, in Venice the tourists are the "easiest targets"! 
Mostly so because they are just about everywhere. And as many streets in Venice are waterways, there is little choice... 

1. 






2.





3.





4.





But, of course, there also are the little and the big squares! The biggest and busiest being St. Marc's Square, of course.

5.





More from there later.


----------



## LaFoto

Right. Now is "later", I've had breakfast with the family now and can continue.

1. 





2.





3.





4. 





5.





6.





7.





But during our stay in Venice, I tried to spot those who "belong", who either live or work in Venice and don't come visiting as tourists, so I might give those a post of their own?


----------



## LaFoto

1. This "Comandante di Polizia" sure "belongs"... and he arrives by boat, on the waterways, which equivalates any street elsewhere! 





2. Lunch break for young people who might be (art?) students - or office workers of sorts, I don't know





3. Mother and daughter walking their dog - and hmph ... I missed the dog, missed what the mother is pointing at - only did I not miss the daughter being all absorbed in her "world of texting" ;-)





4. He did not look like a tourist to me - what made those who I was convinced they "belonged" stand out from the tourists was the fact that they usually wore more clothes. It was a nice, warm, sunny April day, and the tourists would sport t-shirts and shorts or so, but the Venice people would sport more clothes - light coat, long trousers...





5. (Sorry, this is not Flickr's fault, this one IS not quite sharp...  )





6.





7. Upon taking this one, I had high hopes it would turn out really good - but it didn't :cry: ... but I'll still keep it.





8. These two are tourists, they walk with a map in hands (the older lady does), but well ... I took their photo at the same time and from the same spot as all the others in this post, so I just include them.





9. Many of these did not turn out in the way I had hoped they would --- too much tele, I'm afraid (as I was sitting in a café in the shade, they walked by with the sun in their backs, and exposure may have been much longer than I would have expected - but I'm too lazy to go check on the EXIF-data just now...)


----------



## boogschd

lol #3 <3

edit: #3 2nd set


----------



## icassell

Venice is such a photogenic city and I really liked your collection. Reminded me of a few I took at St. Marks last fall


----------



## Rob_W

Some great shots

Probably not the nicer side of Edinburgh city centre


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> It's a lot easier to take photos of random people in the street when you're in a city!
> It would be so much harder to go taking street photos in my tiny place.
> 
> I'm appalled at the way Flickr makes the uploaded photos look soft ...



I agree with both your statements. But I have shot many street pictures in small cities and yes they are harder to come by, but they are there.

As for flicker, I hate it.


----------



## javier

Rob_W said:


> Some great shots
> 
> Probably not the nicer side of Edinburgh city centre



This is perhaps my newest favorite picture in this thread. It really speaks to me...Bravo and well captured!


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Venice is such a photogenic city and I really liked your collection. Reminded me of a few I took at St. Marks last fall



This is a true street picture!...Well done,,Fantastcio!


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> Right. Now is "later", I've had breakfast with the family now and can continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.



Wonderful street pictures...Pigeons always enhance a street picture, those flying rats are good for something


----------



## manaheim

feed the birds...

tuppins a bag...


----------



## javier




----------



## Rob_W

javier said:


> This is perhaps my newest favorite picture in this thread. It really speaks to me...Bravo and well captured!


Thank you for the comment

This guy was on his phone for ages, everyone was waiting for him to play..


----------



## icassell

Rob_W said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is perhaps my newest favorite picture in this thread. It really speaks to me...Bravo and well captured!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comment
> 
> This guy was on his phone for ages, everyone was waiting for him to play..
Click to expand...


... and then they heard him play and prayed that he would get another phone call :lmao:

I love the image


----------



## johngpt

Well, I don't have any street photos, unless of course we count this interstate highway as a street. (I'm getting double duty from this one. I posted it in the Shadows thread too, but I like it so here it is again!  )


----------



## javier

And John it is a fine addition!


----------



## Scout

I have been really inspired by this thread! I decided to go to the launch ramp here and try my hand at it. Although today was really hazy and my pics for most part were way too soft I decided to share a few...

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

My "People in Venice"-series is not finished yet! There are more photos to come. So in the next "piazza" where we sat down for some lunch, I took more photos. Here they are:

1.





2.




Dang! Focus had been set on the one who did NOT spot me, and upon taking the photo, I was spotted... 

3.




The two in the previous photo, this one, and a good many others, all of them employees in some bank or authority or whatever, were having their lunch break on that same "piazza", too.

4.





5.




Ah! "Venice" and "in love" are the two things that go VERY well together!

6.




She DID spot me, wouldn't you think so, too ???

7.





8.




She once had a thread of her own in the People Gallery, I think, but she belongs into this series, so here she is again, the girl in pink with the pink rollerblades .

9.


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, your photos always bring me a huge smile!


----------



## icassell

Corinna, your images are great.  You have absolutely nailed the lighting.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Rob_W said:


>



Love this photo. The cat and the old lady are very nice and a great color scheme through.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Lovely line to her hat brim!


----------



## javier

Thanks John. Though there is nothing spectacular about the image, it really moved me some how. I took some 4 images of her all with in 3-7 feet and took care in composing the shot and she never even noticed me. I took pictures from both sides and what really caught me was her hat and dress..I love women in dresses....Put those two things with her looking over the rail into the beach and in my mind, it made for a picture I am happy with.

Here is another view a tad further back to catch more of the beach scene.


----------



## Scout

While at Balboa Park today-


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## manaheim

Rob that cat lady one was awesome... I wish you had a slightly better comp, but I still love it.

Corina, some really nice shots in that set.  Love the kissing couple, the girl on the skates (nice composition on that one), and the man reading the paper (nice door, too).


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers, i only had seconds to snap it as the cat jumped off the bench just after i pressed the shutter

Better than nothing though


----------



## Scout




----------



## javier

Here are afew from this past weekend.


----------



## javier




----------



## rohitabc




----------



## javier

rohitabc said:


>


----------



## LaFoto

*Rohitabc - *wonderful to get to see "you side". Do post more photos from your world!

Here's a couple more.
He liked having his photo taken (but I don't like the blurriness Flickr is giving me... grrr  )






She didn't mind a whole lot, either, as you can tell from her glance in my direction.






100% crop






They were too busy talking...






She was doubtful. Would she be in my photo or would she not??? She was! Erm: is. 






They enjoyed one of the first really warm spring days too much to notice






(Once more all taken during our spring vacation in Austria)


----------



## javier

Corinna, These are by far and away my favorite streets pictures that you have posted. You captured faces and that is a huge plus in street photography. You captured both sides, the happy and not so happy. Great job.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pugs

javier said:


> Here are afew from this past weekend.


 
It's the picnic-blanket-plaid shoes that make this shot!


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are afew from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the picnic-blanket-plaid shoes that make this shot!
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## javier




----------



## Sjixxxy




----------



## manaheim

javier, I think 4 pics of the same gal may be considered stalking.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> javier, I think 4 pics of the same gal may be considered stalking.



I would have to agree. :blushing:  Though I did end up emailing her the pics and have since been asked by her to do a sweet 15 party which I kindly declined. She was going to post those pics on her my space and e mail me a link. How funny is that.


----------



## javier




----------



## manaheim

javier said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> javier, I think 4 pics of the same gal may be considered stalking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree. :blushing: Though I did end up emailing her the pics and have since been asked by her to do a sweet 15 party which I kindly declined. She was going to post those pics on her my space and e mail me a link. How funny is that.
Click to expand...

 
hahah.. perfect!


----------



## manaheim

on the mannequins one!!!!  PERFECT!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> javier, I think 4 pics of the same gal may be considered stalking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree. :blushing:  Though I did end up emailing her the pics and have since been asked by her to do a sweet 15 party which I kindly declined. She was going to post those pics on her my space and e mail me a link. How funny is that.
Click to expand...

Looks like your investment in the shoe-cam is paying off!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Double-take...

Okay, triple-take!

There's a social lesson in here, I know there is!


----------



## jzxxx




----------



## javier

From yesterday.


----------



## Suede

javier

When you are taking pictures of people on the street,how often do they make a comment to you,and what do they say ?


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>


I've been noticing, that many women tend to hold the lens with an overhand grip. Thumb under the lens. I've not tried that grip. For some reason, I've always held the lens with an underhand grip. Even when the camera's on a tripod, I'll use an underhand grip to adjust the telephoto length. 

Has anyone else noticed this tendency of women to hold in the overhand manner? I'm not saying one manner is better than the other. I've not tried the overhand method. I suppose it could be as stable and as accurate as the underhand method, and if so, might actually be more ergonomic on the wrist and shoulder.


----------



## javier

I love going to protest.s marches even if I do not agree with them..


----------



## javier

Suede said:


> javier
> 
> When you are taking pictures of people on the street,how often do they make a comment to you,and what do they say ?



Not very often. I would say that 90% or more never even notice me. The reason is because I am very obvious. If anything most people apologize to me for getting into my picture. 

Now every now and then I will get cussed out, but I just ignore it. When I do get asked, I tell them the truth. Never a need to lie. When asked, I also offer to email them their pic and I also will give them my card with my info and smugmug...In truth, if you approach it right, most people will not mind having their picture made...My wife says that I get away with it because of my Green eyes and smile....I don't think that works with guys though lol...Then again, I do live in L.A. ...Seriously though, it is not a big deal. I have shot in some really bad areas and have been ''almost'' robbed twice, and have also been asked out on dates a few times...all in all, for me, it is part of the fun


----------



## javier




----------



## Suede

javier said:


> Suede said:
> 
> 
> 
> javier
> 
> When you are taking pictures of people on the street,how often do they make a comment to you,and what do they say ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very often. I would say that 90% or more never even notice me. The reason is because I am very obvious. If anything most people apologize to me for getting into my picture.
> 
> Now every now and then I will get cussed out, but I just ignore it. When I do get asked, I tell them the truth. Never a need to lie. When asked, I also offer to email them their pic and I also will give them my card with my info and smugmug...In truth, if you approach it right, most people will not mind having their picture made...My wife says that I get away with it because of my Green eyes and smile....I don't think that works with guys though lol...Then again, I do live in L.A. ...Seriously though, it is not a big deal. I have shot in some really bad areas and have been ''almost'' robbed twice, and have also been asked out on dates a few times...all in all, for me, it is part of the fun
Click to expand...



I have seen some big dudes looking right into your camera,so I was wondering.Maybe I will try it.

I do have green eyes,so I should be ok.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> on the mannequins one!!!!  PERFECT!



Thanks. I am always on the look out for mannequins because they do make for good pictures. Even waiting for someone to walk by. If you get caught, ''hey you where shooting the mannequin...


----------



## manaheim

So, question that's been tugging at me and I hope no one will be offended by it...

Would you say the idea is to take pictures of people... or to take pictures of people that are artistic in some way.

I see probably more of the former in this particular thread... some of the latter, but not nearly as much.  The latter is what appeals to me more, personally... though I certainly see some value in the former it's the images like the mannequin one that really stick with me.


----------



## javier

I think it is a very valid question and one that should be asked. I have asked the question many, many times and to be honest, the answer is ''I don't know''. Personally, I prefer to take pictures that show context. But I also like street portraits...As I said above, I don't hide what I am doing as is evidenced by the majority of my pictures. Some people never notice me taking their picture even though I maybe 10-15 feet away and closer some times. Other times, they know perfectly well. So I guess, one needs to search his/her own conscience. I also do not shoot kids unless the parents know because I will ask permission...Even then, that is rare for me...I find myself being photographed often and I don't care one bit. I think good practice is to use close wide lenses. I leave the exif on my images so people can check what I use and often people are surprised to see I usually use an 18, 20, 24, 28 or 35mm lenses with my DSLR's or a 17, 28, 35, 40, or 50mm lenses with my film bodies...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Am I seeing a bellows camera of some sort here? That looks so much like the hinge apparatus of a Polaroid Land camera.


----------



## javier

Examples of how I got some easy shots..I am organizing my film shots right now so I will use those as examples...
All the images in this post are all shot on film..There is no easier way to do street shooting than by using film.
I have 12 SLR's and use them all..All are set up differently.

Ok, with this image, I walked up to the guy and said to to the guy..''Awesome pipe, I love the way the smoke curls out.'' I was already pre focused, went up to about a foot from him, and click....I then offered to email him the image and went on my way...
Here I used my ME Super, Tokina 28mm, Kodak gold 100...






Artists, are the easiest to shoot...Too easy in fact...They are all to eager to show off their work...Again...''awesome work'' and click...





Then get really close and click again...





Still, there is nothing easier than shooting a person with his pet...
''Hey nice dog...'', point and shoot...People loving having their pets shot.....










Girls on bikes are easy as well...
''Smile pretty ladies'' and click.





Fishermen are always eager to be shot...
''Are they biting today?'' click.










Then there are time when...
''hey pretty lady, smile'' click...you get dirty looks, but hey, you got the picture...This lady asked me why I took her picture? I said..Look at you, your a pretty lady...She then smiled and went away happy...





Then there are some you simply need to wait to come to you....





This one made me laugh...Her friend told her to pose and she posed for me...By the time she realized it, I went click....





Then sometimes you simply get lucky...One of my all time favs through the window of my truck.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing a bellows camera of some sort here? That looks so much like the hinge apparatus of a Polaroid Land camera.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is exactly what it is...Good eye!


----------



## javier




----------



## AtlPikMan

A Few Of my latest. They were taken at the Redbull Soapbox Derby


----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


> A Few Of my latest. They were taken at the Redbull Soapbox Derby



Excellent, some of the best in the thread!


----------



## johngpt

Yep, I liked that racer. He's a real hot dog.


----------



## javier

Today I decided to go do some street shooting. I had other plans but changed my mind. I put together 12 care packages consisting of toilet paper, tooth brush and tooth paste, can foods, some candy and peach juice..
I had my son Daniel help me put them together and I was off to Venice beach. Since Daniel is not feeling well, I went by myself...







I met Danielle this day in Venice. Her sign pretty much says it all. I gave her a care package and said she especially appreciated the tooth brush and tooth paste. May God bless her.


----------



## javier

As I was making my way around, this gal caught my eye. I went up to her and asked her what her name is. She said her name was ET because she had no home. I then gave her a care package and told her she was not junk...She told me she appreciated the tooth brush because she could brush her tongue as she had no teeth..The food she got was perfect because it was soft food, so no teeth, no problem... We spoke for a little while and as I left, she said to me, that she thought nobody loved her...I wish I could have done more...May the Lord Jesus bless her...

----------------------





Hi folks...Meet Pokahantas...Perhaps the sweetest and most appreciative of all the folks I ran into today...She had no hands and yet managed to get the food open and really she loved the kerns juice...She really appreciated the toilet paper as well...I told her she was every bit as pretty as the Indian Pokanahtas and that brought out a smile that I happened to catch... May God bless her...

--------------------------------------




Meet John...As my day was coming to and end, I passed this fellow by. He asked me for some money for food..Instead I went to my truck to see what I could put together. I had enough left over to put together one more care package...I gave it to him and talked with him for a little bit. When I was leaving, I asked him If I could take his picture. He said, yes, yes..I asked him to smile and he said he does not know how to smile. He forgot how too...I was crushed and again wished I could do more....May God bless John...

Picture made with Pentax K-7

Too see more from this series, please visit my new blog


----------



## johngpt

Awesome.


----------



## Suede

You are a good man Javier.

Those stories are really sad.


----------



## Crettis

so not really in a street. more like at a dog show. I really like this one. Oh yea, and all the other stuff in this thread has been awesome.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Awesome.



Thanks John.


----------



## javier

Suede said:


> You are a good man Javier.


 I wish it where true....


----------



## Suede

javier said:


> Suede said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good man Javier.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it where true....
Click to expand...


Making those package`s,giving them out to the homeless and making them feel good with the package and your kind words is more than most people do.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

I took this one back in 2006, I think...


----------



## Buckster

Another terrific thread full of great images!  I wanna play too! 





Street Performer resting in San Francisco





Copper Artisan in San Francisco





Any more candy in there?





Yep!





National Zoo, Washington DC





Fishing in Lake Martin, Louisiana





Native American Shooting Native Americans at a Pow Wow in Northern Michigan





Fishing Bridge in Salisbury, Maryland





Fishing Buddies at Lake Martin, Louisiana





Salmon Fishermen in Petoskey, Michigan





Reporting on the scene in Cedar Rapids, Iowa


----------



## AllHailZ

I'm loving the Native American shooting Native American! That one has very vibrant colors! The salmon bridge fishing one is quite awesome as well, amazing how they all think they'll catch something and keep their lines separate. Did they ever ensnare each other's lines?

I'll join in too! I was holding my camera up while waiting in line at the local Starbucks. This lady kept hearing my camera clicking but she refused to turn to look at me. Here, she finally turned halfway and looked at me out of the corner of her eye but I was a split second too late when she blinked and turned away.


----------



## javier

fANTASTIC FOLKS, KEEP EM COMING


----------



## Buckster

AllHailZ said:


> I'm loving the Native American shooting Native American! That one has very vibrant colors! The salmon bridge fishing one is quite awesome as well, amazing how they all think they'll catch something and keep their lines separate. Did they ever ensnare each other's lines


Yeah, they tangle up once in a while, but not as often as I would have thought, and it's probably worth it with the cost of fresh salmon what it is! 

They've got techniques and protocols they follow to help with that, though I couldn't tell you what they are exactly.  Mainly, it seems they mostly fish very shallow, just underneath where they're standing, and are careful to stay in their own 'lane'.  They're dropped into a shallow (couple to a few feet deep, it looks like) but fast moving stream that the salmon swim up during that time of year to spawn.  So, they don't let out much line, for the most part.  Most of the time, they have their rods pointed down and when  fish gets on they just pull up, rather than start reeling.  Basically, it seems from the technique that they could be using cane poles.

Just in front of them, they're facing a spillway/waterfall, and I stood there for close to an hour hoping to see a few salmon jumping up it to continue upstream, like in the classic salmon swimming upstream nature films.  Apparently, they do, but I wasn't patient enough to hang out long enough to see it.


----------



## johngpt

I'd posted this elsewhere, in a theme thread that's not getting much action, so decided that it fit here. I asked this couple walking their dog if they'd stop and talk to each other at the end of the walk there. She said, "I haven't showered!" I told her she'd only be a silhouette, so she laughed and agreed.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I'd posted this elsewhere, in a theme thread that's not getting much action, so decided that it fit here. I asked this couple walking their dog if they'd stop and talk to each other at the end of the walk there. She said, "I haven't showered!" I told her she'd only be a silhouette, so she laughed and agreed.



And John, what a fine addition!


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

As I was walking westlake village, I thought it was very cool to see a shoe shine person making an honest living. I had not seen one since I was a kid...What a great profession this once was. When life was much more simple, when people would get years worth of use from their shoes, when people use to get them resoled....


----------



## javier

Fruit vendors is another one...I for one appreciate them...BUT a word to the wise...I never buy from Male street vendors as they are usually very dirty...Women on the other hand are usually clean and almost always wear gloves....But from women.


----------



## javier

Out in public...No shame..I was like 4 feet away and took three snaps and they never even noticed me....:thinking:






Talk about a mobile food station...


----------



## johngpt

Great slices of life you've caught Javier. I really enjoy seeing them.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Great slices of life you've caught Javier. I really enjoy seeing them.



Thanks John. I appreciate the kind words. I will be going out again tomorrow as I do every Saturday. I just don't know where to go. Two weeks in a row I almost got robbed so I need to go someplace safe.


----------



## johngpt

Please, don't get sliced while you're capturing these slices!


----------



## icassell

Here are a few that I forgot about from my trip to Italy last fall

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5


----------



## MBasile

Does this count? I'll link it because it may be "NWS" for those with very low thresholds for what is "work safe." That and it wasn't taken as an actual "photography shot" just entertainment 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2451/3951572298_b1d27d9ae7.jpg


----------



## johngpt

LOL, she definitely adds style to that street!

Seems tame enough. The toes curling up are great.


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier

Ian, Love the image with the fellow playing the Guitar and harmonica...


----------



## javier

Dirty Looks..





The reason these Illegal DVD's are on a blanket is so that when the police come, they quickly close up the blanket and run into the subway..I saw this first hand...





So many things.


----------



## johngpt

So many folks just trying to make a living here in el norte.


----------



## javier




----------



## joeywpc

Love photos that tell a story, most of these are interesting to look at.


----------



## Ironmachin

Great topic! Here are some of my street photos.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Somehow, that hole in the trunk makes this most excellent, as my friends Bill and Ted would say.


----------



## den9

N0YZE said:


> http://naumans.smugmug.com/photos/568231849_hqfEM-L.jpg[/IMG]



i laughed

extreme brahh :mrgreen:


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, that hole in the trunk makes this most excellent, as my friends Bill and Ted would say.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. For an unknown reason, this is my favorite image I have made in the past few months...


----------



## javier

Ironmachin said:


> Great topic! Here are some of my street photos.



Welcome aboard...Good to see another Angelino here...and what fine captures you have here.


----------



## javier

The last from westlake...
Pentax K20D with Tokina 20-35mm lens


----------



## Kegger

Couple from a job I did to cover the local fair.







This one is my favorite from the whole bunch.


----------



## LaFoto

A few older ones:

1. "Icerink"





2. "I came by bike"





3. Selling biscuits in Dresden (scan from print)





4. Oops, she saw me ;-) (On the side of the River Elbe in Dresden - scan from print)





5. Brezel-Vendor in Berlin


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>



That hand coming in from the side is priceless!


----------



## javier

Kegger said:


> Couple from a job I did to cover the local fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite from the whole bunch.



This one is a fantastic capture...


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> A few older ones:
> 
> 1. "Icerink"
> 
> 
> 2. "I came by bike"
> 
> 
> 3. Selling biscuits in Dresden (scan from print)
> 
> 
> 4. Oops, she saw me ;-) (On the side of the River Elbe in Dresden - scan from print)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Brezel-Vendor in Berlin



Girl, you have the gift, no doubt about it and this is an AWESOME capture! Gosh, I wish I would have gotten this one...Well done!


----------



## javier

lol, a few more from yesterday.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


This is such a strong image.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a strong image.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. I did email that couple this image. My wife really liked it also and to think, it was destined for the recycle bin. Goes to show you what I know.


----------



## LaFoto

Berlin 2006:


----------



## phocus78

Great black and white photo


----------



## Rob_W

The beach was quite near the street and they are all strangers


----------



## johngpt

Rob, the fellow in the first image looks 'stranger' than most!


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Rob, the fellow in the first image looks 'stranger' than most!


Hehe... Reminds me of a scene from the movie, "Independence Day":

"Im Russel K. sir, and after 'Nam I got into crop dusting and have been doing that ever since. I would also like to add that since I got kidnapped by aliens about a year ago, Ive been wanting some payback ever since. Thank you sir."


----------



## johngpt

Dumb movie, but I always enjoy it!


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

Nice one, DK1.


----------



## verticalization

I originally took this in hopes of getting my 2 friends in focus, however.. I missed focus, i'm quite happy how it turned out tho..

1.






2.





3.


----------



## LaFoto

This one's been here before, in a thread of its own, it is an older one, too (from 2006), and I then called it "This bike's too loud":


----------



## javier

From Venice beach. Finally getting to some files I have never even looked at.










Juxtaposition















And a cheesy video of the above wino...First time I used the video feature on my K-7 DSLR and it shows lol
Video :: IMGP9931.flv video by jgredline - Photobucket


----------



## AtlPikMan

Man, I wish i lived near a Beach, Nice Display of Skin.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes

hmm maybe it's just me but it's kinda creepy and a bit perverted walking around and taking pictures of random strangers wearing nothing but bikini and in some of the photos the focus seems to be on their chests rather than faces which are either motion blurred or out of focus or something


----------



## javier

Hobbes said:


> hmm maybe it's just me but it's kinda creepy and a bit perverted walking around and taking pictures of random strangers wearing nothing but bikini and in some of the photos the focus seems to be on their chests rather than faces which are either motion blurred or out of focus or something



What a stupid thing to say. The same thing could be said of you taking pictures of dudes, dude...Oh and do not feel obligated to follow the thread so that you don't get offended...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## Goontz

LaFoto said:


> This one's been here before, in a thread of its own, it is an older one, too (from 2006), and I then called it "This bike's too loud":



This is hilarious. Do you know any story behind it? Lets just say that these bikes, supermoto or motard (basically a dirt bike with street tires) are a blast to ride in places that a motorcycle usually can't go or shouldn't be, and generally be a hooligan on. The fact that he's evidently in the middle of some park, sitting on a bench with his bike on the sidewalk, probably drew some attention from the authorities


----------



## LaFoto

No sorry, I don't know the story, so I only guessed at why the police came up to talk to them. They are in the very centre of a little town, the central square, and I happened to walk the streets around that square when I came upon that scene. But I was on vacation at the time, too, so I had no means to even later find out about what had happened.

Here's another street scene taken while I was away on vacation, this street is absolutely ancient, dates back to Roman times, and is in an excavated Roman settlement in Turkey, i.e. in Perge, just outside Antalya:

1.





2.




(She was another vendor of knick-knacks there in Perge)

3.





4.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Hi folks, check out this cool video.


----------



## Erzelia

Here's a few I've taken over the years. I'd love some feedback for improvement. Also, a question. Do I have to have a model release of public photo's I want to enter in comtests when the prize is money or equipment? Almost all contest rules I've reviewed call for one.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Hi folks, check out this cool video.
> YouTube - WNYC Street Shots: Bruce Gilden



Very interesting. Thanks for posting this. 

He's certainly, 'in yer face' with his style!


----------



## javier

Here are a few more of my favs.
Street Vision: Video's, some of my favs


----------



## txphotog

Not quite street style, but strangers nontheless.


----------



## Rob_W

I'm starting to forget what i've already posted ...


----------



## LaFoto

Rest assured, Rob: these two are new! 

Here are some more.

More taken in Berlin in summer 2006:
















And here one to go with the pink hair in Rob's previous post, taken in Stockholm/Sweden (Gröna Lund Park) in summer 2008:






And just another one from there:


----------



## johngpt

txphotog said:


> Not quite street style, but strangers nontheless.


Lovely image. I love the curve of the walkway, that misty background, and the soft feel that it has.


----------



## javier

Erzelia said:


> Here's a few I've taken over the years. I'd love some feedback for improvement. Also, a question. Do I have to have a model release of public photo's I want to enter in comtests when the prize is money or equipment? Almost all contest rules I've reviewed call for one.



A couple of things. If you live in the U.S. any image you make in public property is yours to do as you please. This is still protected under the 1st amendment..Of course this is one of the things that the administration wants to change, but until then, it is fair game. 

As far as your images good, they are good, but not great according to what ''street photography'' is (which I still do not know)
The first is a good street portrait because you have a full face and eye contact..As a street photo, it is missing context so you need more scene. So what you have here is an interesting character and good street portrait...

Now the image with the three kids in it is a *great photo*. It would not be considered street, because there is no street that I can see, but it fits this thread very well...All in all, I enjoyed your images and look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## javier

txphotog said:


> Not quite street style, but strangers nontheless.



I agree with John..What a great image and I love the road...I like everything about it.


----------



## Buckster

javier said:


> Erzelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a question. Do I have to have a model release of public photo's I want to enter in comtests when the prize is money or equipment? Almost all contest rules I've reviewed call for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. If you live in the U.S. any image you make in public property is yours to do as you please. This is still protected under the 1st amendment..Of course this is one of the things that the administration wants to change, but until then, it is fair game.
Click to expand...

To my knowledge, none of that is correct.

Recognizable faces and even buildings may not be used for commercial purposes without a legal release by the model or their agent or, in the case of recognized buildings, by the property owner.

As the stipulation in most contests includes the right for them to use the image for "any" purpose (that would include commercial purposes - and if you didn't know this, start reading the fine print for these contests), they insist on model releases so that they don't get a lawsuit later on if and when they use the image for something.  The same is true for publications such as magazines.

As far as I know, this has been the case for a really long time, and the administration is not interested in making any changes to the current laws regarding this.


----------



## johngpt

The two opinions seem to speak to the difference between being able to 'shoot' the photo versus its later use.


----------



## Unspoiled

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## javier

Buckster said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erzelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a question. Do I have to have a model release of public photo's I want to enter in comtests when the prize is money or equipment? Almost all contest rules I've reviewed call for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things. If you live in the U.S. any image you make in public property is yours to do as you please. This is still protected under the 1st amendment..Of course this is one of the things that the administration wants to change, but until then, it is fair game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To my knowledge, none of that is correct.
> 
> Recognizable faces and even buildings may not be used for commercial purposes without a legal release by the model or their agent or, in the case of recognized buildings, by the property owner.
> 
> As the stipulation in most contests includes the right for them to use the image for "any" purpose (that would include commercial purposes - and if you didn't know this, start reading the fine print for these contests), they insist on model releases so that they don't get a lawsuit later on if and when they use the image for something.  The same is true for publications such as magazines.
> 
> As far as I know, this has been the case for a really long time, and the administration is not interested in making any changes to the current laws regarding this.
Click to expand...



Better to error on the side of caution for sure...So if your not sure or not comfortable, don't do it.

I did spend some time on this a while back because I have quite a collection of celebrity images that I thought about selling to TMZ a while back along with some video..In the end I decided not to, because photography is my hobby...


----------



## javier

Unspoiled said:


> Here are a few of mine...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Canon AE-1, FD28mm lens, ilford xp2


----------



## javier

The streets have no favorites.


----------



## johngpt

You know, a sharp focus on this might have actually detracted from the visual and emotional effect. That wide eyed stare she seems to have is kinda scary! And how she's mostly hidden in shadow and foliage is eerie. This is the kind of image that would ordinarily be panned, but yet is superb!


----------



## javier

Thank you John. The ''very'' reasons you described are what I love about the photo. It is a rare thing to ''me'' when and an out of focus, underexposed shot works for me. Thanks for noticing, that means allot to me.


----------



## den9

javier said:


> Hi folks, check out this cool video.
> YouTube - WNYC Street Shots: Bruce Gilden


i seen this before, i think from this site. he takes pretty interesting pictures but damn is he rude. it wouldnt be half as bad if he didnt use a flash 8 inches from someones face.


----------



## javier

den9 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, check out this cool video.
> YouTube - WNYC Street Shots: Bruce Gilden
> 
> 
> 
> i seen this before, i think from this site. he takes pretty interesting pictures but damn is he rude. it wouldnt be half as bad if he didnt use a flash 8 inches from someones face.
Click to expand...


Oh yea, I agree and when you see him rationalize it, it is even funnier. He wants to get into their soul he says...Still, I enjoy the video, but it is something I would never even try.


----------



## johngpt

I use this technique while my assistant picks the pocket of my victim.


----------



## den9

he produces some awesome pictures, especially with the flash. i bet hes a ***** when it comes to someone who would break his face or camera.


----------



## txphotog

Johngpt and Javier...Thank you for the wonderful comments! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sjixxxy

Here's a new place to play guitar.


----------



## javier

For the story behind the images click me.


----------



## javier

For the story, click me.


----------



## johngpt

Hmm. Everyone's got a bag. You been at it again Javier?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Hmm. Everyone's got a bag. You been at it again Javier?


Every week John, Been at it for 9 years this month.


----------



## LaFoto

In Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

javier said:


> Hi Folks. Went for a walk down historic Broadway in L.A. this past Saturday. Here are some pics.
> All made with Film, ME SUPER and Tokina 28mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more from this series, click on link.
> jgredline : photos : Broadway, Los Angeles, 7 18 09




I have a photo just like that  Broadway is an awesome street for this kind of stuff
.


----------



## javier

Here is an image I took of an image with shoes next to it..I wonder what the story is? It was on a prayer wall...Still there is some mystery to it.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Everyone's got a bag. You been at it again Javier?
> 
> 
> 
> Every week John, Been at it for 9 years this month.
Click to expand...


----------



## LaFoto

Selling funny balloons in Hamburg, 20 September 2009


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

This mama was posting up a picture of her ''baby'' on a prayer wall....Precious!


----------



## txphotog

Nice set of photos there Javier!


----------



## javier

txphotog said:


> Nice set of photos there Javier!


Thank you


----------



## javier

Some ISO6400 images with Pentax K20D


----------



## javier

A few from today. Went for a stroll in my neck of the woods again. 

Ok, whats wrong with this picture*?*





I met Sean and Sammy today.





Chilling on the phone.





Hmmm,





Dodgers win....










A plain old fashion street shot.





And ISO 3200....It amazes me, how many people don't notice me...I also added artificial grain to blend 
in with the noise...A technique I have been working on....


----------



## javier

Ok, one more that I liked today.


----------



## txphotog

I really like this last one from you Javier. Nice composition and friendly smile from the drummer.


----------



## javier

txphotog said:


> I really like this last one from you Javier. Nice composition and friendly smile from the drummer.



Thank you and thank you for the comment on composition. I have been working on that.


----------



## cj image

Wow...awesome 

www.cjimage.blogspot.com


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> A few from today. Went for a stroll in my neck of the woods again.
> 
> Ok, whats wrong with this picture*?*


Absolutely nothing, why?



I'm totally in favour of women's emancipation!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> I met Sean and Sammy today.


Javier, is that highlight in the window from your flash? If it is, then I've another question. How is it that there are no harsh shadows on these folks?

And another question. Are Sean and Sammy the people or the pooches?


----------



## javier

If interested in the story behind the images click link.
Street Vision: Chips and carts


----------



## johngpt

Interesting story behind these Javier. Thank you for sharing. I wouldn't have suspected either about the accepting or declining.


----------



## sam3

What a great thread!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Here are a few from Monday. I went out to do some evening street shooting.


----------



## joemc

I agree...and here is one for you! Taken in NYC


----------



## javier

joemc said:


> I agree...and here is one for you! Taken in NYC


What a kick butt portrait!


----------



## Rekd

javier said:


>



I LOLed.


----------



## txphotog

Javier, I really like the one with the bicycle in it and the guy looking at the pretty girl. Good stuff!

joemc---I agree with Javier. That is a kick butt photo you got there. Nice!


----------



## Rekd

Here's a couple of San Diego shots.

Hilltop High 08 grad ceremony. I got a series of him getting escorted out. Didn't see what he did, but when he tried to wrestle away from the LEOs the big buy put the sleeper on him. Calmed him right down. The best part is that it was absolutely professional, no muss, no fuss. They didn't even knock the guy's shades off his shirt. :lmao: 






This next guy was just killing me. I was driving so I had my wife grab the camera and she got this fabulous shot. Hilarity ensued. :lmao:






Looking at it now I should have called his attention. That face looks like it would have been priceless.


----------



## joemc

Thanks for the comments... Here is another titled "So close....but so very far away":lmao:


----------



## javier

About ATVs said:


> Here's a couple of San Diego shots.
> 
> Hilltop High 08 grad ceremony. I got a series of him getting escorted out. Didn't see what he did, but when he tried to wrestle away from the LEOs the big buy put the sleeper on him. Calmed him right down. The best part is that it was absolutely professional, no muss, no fuss. They didn't even knock the guy's shades off his shirt. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> This next guy was just killing me. I was driving so I had my wife grab the camera and she got this fabulous shot. Hilarity ensued. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now I should have called his attention. That face looks like it would have been priceless.



Both of these are fantastic, but the motorbike rider...Now that is classic!


----------



## javier

joemc said:


> Thanks for the comments... Here is another titled "So close....but so very far away":lmao:



Ok, I don't even know where to begin....
I have no words, so this will have to do...


----------



## joemc

And here is another titled "Gang life" Taken in the Bahamas!


----------



## AtlPikMan

OMG, Guys the last couple of pics are Epic, Nice Work...lol


----------



## txphotog

Oh my gosh joemc! That photo of the bikini girls with the big guy watching is a classic! I would love to get something even close to that! Excellent work.


----------



## Rekd

Thanks Javier! I still LOL when I look at that biker!


----------



## Rekd

Here's one I took at Ocean Beach a couple weekends ago. She was sitting on the wall playing her guitar for a while. I went to the water with my boys and she was out when I came back up. The batteries in the camera had already died or I would have taken a shot of her playing (would have been cool). The camera was shut off for a while when I saw her here and I knew I could squeeze one more shot out. I was worried about getting the shot so I didn't think to frame her using the rule of 3rds with either the water or the boardwalk in the frame... :twak:


----------



## javier

About ATVs said:


> Here's one I took at Ocean Beach a couple weekends ago. She was sitting on the wall playing her guitar for a while. I went to the water with my boys and she was out when I came back up. The batteries in the camera had already died or I would have taken a shot of her playing (would have been cool). The camera was shut off for a while when I saw her here and I knew I could squeeze one more shot out. I was worried about getting the shot so I didn't think to frame her using the rule of 3rds with either the water or the boardwalk in the frame... :twak:



This is a really nice picture and one I am sure she would be happy to have. As for rules, they are made to be broken in street photography. Nice capture.


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

javier said:


> This is a really nice picture and one I am sure she would be happy to have. As for rules, they are made to be broken in street photography. Nice capture.



You're prolly right. I'll keep an eye out for her, she won't be hard to find. Excellent footsteps, btw! Very cool effect.


----------



## javier

About ATVs said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really nice picture and one I am sure she would be happy to have. As for rules, they are made to be broken in street photography. Nice capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're prolly right. I'll keep an eye out for her, she won't be hard to find. Excellent footsteps, btw! Very cool effect.
Click to expand...


Thank you. Many of the people I capture, I give them my card and ask them if they want the image, to send me an email. 9 of 10 people do ask and are excited, and 1 in 10 get upset.


----------



## javier

This lady was put out on the street by ''banks'' that are running the U.S...i had given her my card and she actually 
got a hold of me. She was there at the federal building protesting all the illegal stuff going on in the U.S.











canon ae-1, Fuji400 xtra, FD28F/2.8


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Now we know where Wonder Woman shops!  :lmao:

Or did Ringling Bros. camp out in the mall lot?


----------



## javier

Hey John, Good catch!


ISO3200


----------



## javier

I was not going to post these, but then they are photographs.  I decided to pull Daniel out of school and go for a hike in the angeles national Forrest since we had not been on a good hike in while. I grabbed by ME SUPER and took off...I wish I had taken my digital with Long lens, but who knew...While Hiking a creek we came across some voodoo dolls hanging on the trees and as we looked up ahead, we found a group of people practicing true Santeria...They where doing animal sacrifice and putting the blood on these peoples head to ''cleanse'' them...It was creepy to me and horrible. All I could do is pray for these people. Anyway here are some images. Wrong lens and these are heavily cropped as they are quick scans. I will not post the slaughtering of the animals though. So ugly...They ended up scaring us away as they did not like their pictures taken....but I kept shooting.
Here we have the black witch and the white witch. Notice the snake..










Here is a little tighter look at the witch





The ritual begins










One of the voodoo dolls (or what ever it is)on the trees. This form of hard core Santaria is normally not seen.. Here we have two religions inter twined.





Here we are walking towards them.


----------



## DavidR

I think this counts.

This Gentleman was litteraly in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of a dirt lot, with noone around. saw him while driveing by so i flipped a u and went back.

He played a whole set, amps/mics/guitars blaring, to noone. he didnt even seem to notice me untell after he was done with a few more songs.

after he was done with his set, he asked me what i was up to, i replied "taking some pictures of an interesting fellow."

Then i asked him what he was up to, he said "havin a yard sale."

I got the propane camp stove for 5 bucks! When all was sayed and done he handed me a hand written buisness card with no#, address, anything, all it said was "The Traveling Cowboy see ya when i see ya."


----------



## Buckster

DavidR said:


> I think this counts.
> 
> This Gentleman was litteraly in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of a dirt lot, with noone around. saw him while driveing by so i flipped a u and went back.
> 
> He played a whole set, amps/mics/guitars blaring, to noone. he didnt even seem to notice me untell after he was done with a few more songs.
> 
> after he was done with his set, he asked me what i was up to, i replied "taking some pictures of an interesting fellow."
> 
> Then i asked him what he was up to, he said "havin a yard sale."
> 
> I got the propane camp stove for 5 bucks! When all was sayed and done he handed me a hand written buisness card with no#, address, anything, all it said was "The Traveling Cowboy see ya when i see ya."



What a GREAT story and photos!  Loved it!  :thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## txphotog

Good shots Javier. I like them all pretty well. I guess I'm going to have to try this street photography thing. It looks pretty fun!


----------



## johngpt

I like the way you've chosen a shutter speed that blurs the passersby. Very interesting shots.


----------



## javier

txphotog said:


> Good shots Javier. I like them all pretty well. I guess I'm going to have to try this street photography thing. It looks pretty fun!



Yes, but warned, it is very addicting.   But is never boring and there is always something to shoot and on those occasions when you come back with nothing which does happen, the hunt is still fun.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I like the way you've chosen a shutter speed that blurs the passersby. Very interesting shots.



Thanks John. Trying some new things and getting the balance right was rather tough and have many junk images to show for it. Still, it is great fun


----------



## LaFoto

Lunch break in Venice/Italy


----------



## javier




----------



## joemc

Taken in South Beach of this gentleman feeding the bords in the park.


----------



## javier

Nice capture Joe. I love the way both the gentleman and the pigeon are both looking at the meal with intensity.


----------



## javier

Here is another street portrait from Today (exif intact as always)..I was shooting a train when she came by and the wind was blowing just right, So I pointed the Cam at her, asked her to smile and made the picture. Gave her my card and I emailed her the 4 shots I took of her. Her name is Carol and they are going on her my space. I asked her to send me a link when they are up. I will share the link when I get it. All in all it took less than a minute. Maybe 2...This was may favorite as I love the way the wind covered her face slightly.





Here are a few more from today


----------



## javier

Here is another one. Typical way to grab a candid street portrait with out asking for permission....

I love shooting umbrellas and in particular I try to include the shadows it leaves...
So I see this umbrella and I like the scene, so as I walk up to it, I shoot...





As I walk closer to her, I start to make sure my keys are jingling so as to attract attention and right when she turns around, I fire away...





So to my surprise, there is a beautiful women staring at me, so I fire away again...





So when she asked me why I took her picture, I told her because she is a very pretty lady and I would be a fool not too. She smiled and said thank you and I was on my way to the next one.


----------



## javier

How about a Satanist and no this is not Halloween.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Looks quite theatrical in his postures. Was he aware you were photographing him?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Looks quite theatrical in his postures. Was he aware you were photographing him?



No, and I am not sure he would have cared. It was a fairly crowded beach.


----------



## LaFoto

Summer 2005 - TPF Meet-Up in the UK - Bicycle race in Thaxted















(I'd call that policeman a policeboy only...!)


----------



## docphysics

Smoker..... birds eye view....


----------



## joemc

Wow some nice shots.

Here is "Watch what you eat"


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Him again! Who we already "know" from your "So close - yet so far away" photo! 
And yes, better watch what you eat. He might have wanted to start earlier, though...


----------



## johngpt

I'm on the see-food diet...


----------



## bigtwinky

Figure I'd throw in my old lady waiting for the bus


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Last batches have some very interesting personalities!


----------



## javier

Some from a few days ago.
There is this fascination with dogs, that boggles my mind. I love dogs, but I do not adore them and treat them better than humans....





I have found that studding guys if very interesting. They make for some great shots when the ladies pass by. 





Texting.


----------



## johngpt

Glad you're not shooting me when a pretty girl goes by. My tongue hanging down to trip me isn't a pretty sight!


----------



## javier

I went for walk to test out my new to me Vivitar 24f/2.8 lens this afternoon / evening and found me a beauty to test it on. I saw her, told her I loved what she did with her hair and told her to give me a smile with that pretty face and whala...

By the way. Which do you folks prefer. The color or black and white?


----------



## johngpt

I think the color version emphasizes her hair more. In the bw, it drabs down some. I downloaded your colour version and tried a bw conversion using the adjustment panel to lighten the reds. The hair became less drab, but then she just looked like a blonde.

I didn't save the conversion and I binned the downloaded image. I just wanted to see what would happen using the panel.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I think the color version emphasizes her hair more. In the bw, it drabs down some. I downloaded your colour version and tried a bw conversion using the adjustment panel to lighten the reds. The hair became less drab, but then she just looked like a blonde.
> 
> I didn't save the conversion and I binned the downloaded image. I just wanted to see what would happen using the panel.



Thanks John. I would have loved to have seen what you came up with.. Perhaps you can rescue it from the recycle bin?


----------



## javier

A few more from today.
I am going to like that 24mm vivitar.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


That flare is marvelous.

As are the shadows against the wall.



Actually all the shadows.






And the reflections too.





I think I really like this one.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That flare is marvelous.
> 
> As are the shadows against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually all the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reflections too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I really like this one.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. I apears we have similar eyes as I too like the very same things u pointed out


----------



## javier

Some from Lunch time today.


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

Is that Morpheus in the wheel chair in post 1 picture 2 giving you the hairy eyeball? :lmao:

I like the black and white with the water jets. I've got some of my boys playing on them, one where he was jumping over it and it looks like he's sitting on it. Might try playing with it a bit to see what I can make it do.

Good stuff as usual, Javier! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Is she really flippin' the bird at you?


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


She's smilin', and now I'm smilin' too!

If only someone got a shot of you watching/shooting her!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Is this that Spears chick?


----------



## boogschd

German-Philippine chamber of commerce and industry inc.


----------



## ssnxp

Still going through all the pictures, but I love this thread so far.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she really flippin' the bird at you?
Click to expand...


lol, i would say so .


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's smilin', and now I'm smilin' too!
> 
> If only someone got a shot of you watching/shooting her!
Click to expand...


I really like this picture...and yes, she was a smiling


----------



## javier

From my lunch hours today....
K20D with Vivitar 24F/2.8


----------



## javier

Here are some from yesterday. I am trying some new to me pp things I have been trying to learn. If it stinks, let me know...Thanks


----------



## johngpt

Nice processing, making them similar to what we would have seen in a newspaper. Not a lot of shadow or highlight detail, grain both from having been photographed on film, and then from the newsprint also. And also just a bit yellowed, as we'd see if they were printed on newspaper. Very retro feel to these Javier.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Great shots. You obviously enjoy what you are doing. 
One thing to consider is the legal aspect. Generally, the laws say that a person in a public place has no expectation of privacy. But defining and enforcing that is a murky adventure. As a news photographer, I had a giant media enterprise to support me legally. The individual, even if, technically, in the right, might get caught in expensive hassles. Something to think about. Your subjects all seemed to be pretty open minded types. That isn't the case everywhere.
Long lenses, dark clothes, keep camera out of view until needed and a general non-threatening attitude can go a long way.
Some places, folks might ask for money to let you photgraph them.


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## kundalini

^^^^ I think Papa Smurf is waking with a hangover.............


----------



## javier

The smurf is quite cool :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Smurf at the track. And I thought they just did off track betting!


----------



## johngpt

LOL, while I was persuing AtlPikMan's flickr, you guys were posting what I was thinking.


----------



## AtlPikMan

johngpt said:


> LOL, while I was persuing AtlPikMan's flickr, you guys were posting what I was thinking.


 
Thanks for the comments Guys. The Smurf was quite funny. He was watching me as much as i him. I mean how could i not take thee shot...:lmao:


----------



## javier

from last week I believe, but I am now just looking at them


----------



## javier

Some street portraits.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


They should hire you to shoot their cd cover!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Love these shadows Javier. I admire how you can frame your subjects, and still get their shadows in the composition.


----------



## johngpt

I don't get a lot of chances to capture a stranger street style. At least since my duct tape and zip ties were taken away, but last month while walking along the bike path, this fellow decided to shoot my photo as I was shooting his.


----------



## javier

Thanks John and I am really conscience of the shadows. I love them.


----------



## Pugs

From a trip to Seattle for my sister's wedding in August.


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> From a trip to Seattle for my sister's wedding in August.


Love this. Plain and simple and a kick butt photo!


----------



## Pugs

javier said:


> Love this. Plain and simple and a kick butt photo!


 
Thank you, Javier.  Given some of the images you've produced, that means a lot!


----------



## docphysics

Woman on a mountain......


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> They should hire you to shoot their cd cover!



Thanks John. What are your thoughts on my PP? A part of me likes it and part of me does not.


----------



## javier

There are not very good and was going to delete them, but thought, what the heck. Post em up.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should hire you to shoot their cd cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John. What are your thoughts on my PP? A part of me likes it and part of me does not.
Click to expand...






I think your pp superbly suits your subject. Old grainy film style and vignette matches the jeans, flip flops, beards, and hats. It's probably what caused me to think of cd cover.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


I know her left hand is at her side, but when I look at her shadow, it looks like something alien is coming out from...

:mrgreen:


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know her left hand is at her side, but when I look at her shadow, it looks like something alien is coming out from...
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Wow John, GOOD CATCH. I never saw that, but your right. By the way, She was a real ham. After I took that shot she started posing and going vogue on me. I took a few more, but like the candid the best...She is a very pretty lady!.


----------



## Pugs

From Scott Kelby's "World Wide Photo Walk" this past summer.


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier

Ian, That second one and fourth are some great captures!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, Javier.  I went to an event today with an eye toward overcoming my fear of shooting random folks.  I have more to work through.  I'm also reading Bryan Peterson's "Beyond Portrature" which I'm finding interesting.


----------



## johngpt

Kids and bunny. Way cool!


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## ErectedGryphon

I guess that last guy didn't like you much... :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Outstanding!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Wow!

Make sure you hang onto this one Javier.


----------



## javier

Thanks John. That was my #1 favorite of the day. It looks planned , but it was pure luck.


----------



## javier

Pentax K20D with Sigma 24F/2.8


----------



## javier

OK, i managed to get on the set of a filming of CSI NY in the historic district of L.A. So far I have images of CSI Miami (filmed in Redondo beach. L.A.), NCIS (filmed in Pasadena, L.A.), CSI L.A. (filmed in L.A.), Numbers (filmed in China Town, L.A.), The mentalist (filmed in Pasadena, L.A.), Tons of LAW and Order...So many more...Movie Majic is amazing...Anyway, these folks where wearing yellow passes, so I was golden for a few snaps, but got found out pretty quick and got the boot...I think what gave me away was the lack of the right equipment as I had my very simple K20D with with my Sigma 24F/2.8 lens while all other official photogs where carrying some serious equipment...Anyway, my wife and I are always looking at the places of all these shows and more and are amazed to see shows like Fringe that take place iin Boston being filmed two blocks from where we live...
Anyway here is an alley scene.





100% crop , no pp





A dummy they where dressing up to launch off a building.





Part of the madness it takes to film 0ne small scene.


----------



## johngpt

Pretty cool!


----------



## javier

Some street performers today.





More here.
Street Vision: Street performers


----------



## LaFoto

By the way, Javier: "Street Performers" have a thread of their own here in the Photo Themes. You can find that one via the INDEX.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>



There's gotta be a great story behind these ladies!


----------



## Gene1219




----------



## javier

Gene1219 said:


>



What a well composed fantastic capture this is....


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

A few street portraits.


----------



## Gene1219

javier said:


> What a well composed fantastic capture this is....


 
Thank you very much.  I just started to get into photography and trying not to be so shy on taking pictures.  The back story to this shot is that my cousin and I went to millenium park in Chicago and this girl was just posing on one of the concrete pillars.  We asked what she was doing, she stated that she was getting her photo taken... Kinda perplexed, we asked by whom? she stated by "everyone".  So i guess she really wasn't a random face in the crowd, but more a street performer maybe?


----------



## javier

Gene1219 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a well composed fantastic capture this is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.  I just started to get into photography and trying not to be so shy on taking pictures.  The back story to this shot is that my cousin and I went to millenium park in Chicago and this girl was just posing on one of the concrete pillars.  We asked what she was doing, she stated that she was getting her photo taken... Kinda perplexed, we asked by whom? she stated by "everyone".  So i guess she really wasn't a random face in the crowd, but more a street performer maybe?
Click to expand...


This explanation makes the photo all that much better!


----------



## Foques




----------



## Pugs

The Bristol Rennaissance Faire! Wonderful! I have hundreds of pics from the Ren Faire including Dulcimer-Dude!

The one problem I have with all of my Ren Faire pics is the non-costumed people in the backgrounds... not much you can 'bout that, though...


----------



## Foques

agreed.
I scraped a few hundred of the shots because of that. Then, I just gave up.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Great smile!


----------



## johngpt

And here's another great smile. This guy and his sleeping daughter were walking the bicycle path as I returned from shooting trees, irrigation ditches, and other assorted stuff.


----------



## lovely_srivastava

javier said:


>



hi dear

excellent work dear

Well done


----------



## javier

lovely_srivastava said:


> hi dear
> 
> excellent work dear
> 
> Well done



Thank you.


----------



## javier

I know it is not much, but I like to see baby strollers with actual babies in them instead of dogs...Yes, most strollers I see here in L.A. are used to push their dogs around.....





This lady wanted to give me a beat down and well...I ran lol..















This lady literally ran away from me...She thought I was cop.


----------



## javier

Broadway in Downtown L.A.


----------



## docphysics

Another great series Javier.   I like how in #3, the guy is looking right at you and smiling.    :thumbup:


----------



## javier

docphysics said:


> Another great series Javier.   I like how in #3, the guy is looking right at you and smiling.    :thumbup:



Thank you for the kind words.  While most people look forward to shopping this weekend, I will be out shopping for shoppers


----------



## Canosonic

These actually sparked my interest into photography.
I use my 70-300 exceptionally coz of stealth.























Sorry, there were resized for faster uploading


----------



## javier

I have heard many times that owners of dogs who ''share'' a kindred spirit begin to look like them. Maybe it is the other way around....What ever the case, here is proof there may be some truth to this....''sigh''..Ok...I see this far too much here in L.A.....This angers me every time..How is it that people can treat dogs better than people...I do not understand this one bit...


----------



## johngpt

I agree. Our pets become an extension of family, but somewhere a line probably oughtta be drawn?

A friend's dog had gotten sick, vet bills ran up beyond $1500. He was livid, having grown up on a farm in Wisconsin, where you get accustomed to the natural life and death of animals. But, to appease wife and son, he went with the vet stuff.

Another friend racked up twice that on vet bills with her pooch. Cancer. Pooch eventually died after about a year of being sick. But, pooch was pretty much all the family she had. Been with her for ages. 

I guess bottom line is, if you can afford it, fine. I'm wondering how I'm going to handle it when our dog, who is 12 now, starts needing more and more attention. Will I need to appease family and go with extensive attempts to prolong his life?


----------



## John Thawley

Thought I'd throw a few into the mix.

























































I really enjoy this form of photography... especially the high iso black and white imagery. Just need to find more time to get out and do it.

JT


----------



## javier

Wonderful JT. I see we have similar styles  Please post more.


----------



## johngpt

JT, just got back from your website. 

Brilliant.


----------



## javier

Pentax K-7 with Tamron 17-35F/2.8-4.0

Street shooter being shot.





Kicking butt!





Another one 





Do not see real red heads often.





Hey!





Hey, no pictures!


----------



## Gene1219




----------



## johngpt

Nice hat...


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Gaggles of grannies with cool gear!


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


So nicely done Javier!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nicely done Javier!
Click to expand...


Thanks John. I saw that image forming about 15 seconds before I made it. It is not often I get to choose one or set one up like that.


----------



## javier




----------



## lamergod




----------



## docphysics

Got these over the weekend............


----------



## javier




----------



## y0aimee

taken at a sandcastle competition in imperial beach (san diego)


----------



## javier

y0aimee said:


> taken at a sandcastle competition in imperial beach (san diego)



Bravo, well done.


----------



## javier

oH, You again.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## GFreg

I only got through the first few pages before I felt compelled to add my own shots.  I can't wait to look at some more.  I took these when I was in NYC this past April.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## jensgt

I see somebody else got some Venice Beach pics...reminded me of this one I took a while back...


----------



## icassell

Tempe Festival of the Arts


----------



## javier

GFreg said:


> I only got through the first few pages before I felt compelled to add my own shots.  I can't wait to look at some more.  I took these when I was in NYC this past April.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.



Hey, nice set there...I look forward to seeing more!:thumbup:


----------



## javier

jensgt said:


> I see somebody else got some Venice Beach pics...reminded me of this one I took a while back...



Very nice. It has that Velvia look. Was this shot on film?


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Tempe Festival of the Arts


Ian, This is a fantastic shot. I love her expression and the bird is quite cool as well. :thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

javier said:


> Ian, This is a fantastic shot. I love her expression and the bird is quite cool as well. :thumbup:



Thanks, Javier.  She was walking all around the fair with the bird.  I finally got up the nerve to ask if I could take her picture and she eagerly said "sure".


----------



## jensgt

javier said:


> jensgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see somebody else got some Venice Beach pics...reminded me of this one I took a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. It has that Velvia look. Was this shot on film?
Click to expand...


Thanks!

taken digital with an olympus point and shoot...back in 2006.  It was a really boring picture until I used flickr picnic...a little boost and it was like wow.  I always liked the picture but the color was never good enough to me...so it just sat on my hard drive for a long time until I decided to edit it.


----------



## javier

These always make me laugh. When I see folks posing for a portrait, I will usually sneak in a snap myself and there will always be someone who will look at me and smile, instead of their photog...


----------



## GFreg

javier said:


> GFreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only got through the first few pages before I felt compelled to add my own shots.  I can't wait to look at some more.  I took these when I was in NYC this past April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice set there...I look forward to seeing more!:thumbup:
Click to expand...


Thanks!  I look forward to getting out more.  I love your stuff, Javier.  You have too many good shots in this thread to quote them all.  Keep them coming everybody.  This thread is wonderful.


----------



## T-town photographer

Here are a couple that I took the week of Thanksgiving for a local mission handing out Turkey dinners































Thanks for looking,
Michael


----------



## javier

GFreg said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only got through the first few pages before I felt compelled to add my own shots.  I can't wait to look at some more.  I took these when I was in NYC this past April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nice set there...I look forward to seeing more!:thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I look forward to getting out more.  I love your stuff, Javier.  You have too many good shots in this thread to quote them all.  Keep them coming everybody.  This thread is wonderful.
Click to expand...

Thank you...
Here are a few more, fairly recent ones.


----------



## javier

Hi folks....I shot these a few days ago while on a street walk, what else....
While I sure these tactics are not true and limited to L.A. I will admit to getting snookerd into one of these stores and buying 3 lousy hats for 15 bucks. It happened so fast and by the time I was in, I just wanted to get out and once out, I could not believe I let myself get pushed into a store...I get home and tell my wife and she just started to laugh...Here is how it goes...In front of these stores, they get these pretty young ladies and they will literally grab the men by the arm and drag or push them into the store while telling them what big strong men they are and yada, yada, yada...

Anyway, here are two scenes.....If anyone has similar experiences or have seen it happen in your cities, please share. I and other would love to hear / read the stories...

Pentax K20D with Vivitar 24F/2.8

Scene number 1





Check out the expression on this guys face...lol


----------



## javier

Scene number 2
Pentax K20D with Vivitar 24F/2.8

As I am walking down, I see that all too familiar scene forming in front of me.







She has her victim and is luring him in, or should I say..Pushing him in...lol















Hustled right in....I did not stick around to see if he actually bought anything, but still I was walking away laughing.. .










PLEASE EXCUSE the poor quality of the images....I missed the set up on my lens as I use hyperfocal / zone focusing and had the focus off...
but better to have bad images than no images at all I suppose...


----------



## hoyinsiu

very interesting photos


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Great boots she's wearing!  Are they sold there?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great boots she's wearing!  Are they sold there?
Click to expand...


oN BROADWAY L.A., anything can be found


----------



## javier




----------



## wescobts

Javier, I am pretty new to this site, and have not even posted a picture yet, looking for a good place to jump in, so to speak. I have to say you have an amazing body of work, something to be really proud of. I wish I had the moxy you do, as other also have. I love street work but have yet to really overcome my fear of offending. I bang around the safe places, use telephoto lens so I keep my distance. Well I recently have said "no more" and gotten back into my prime lens'. I have not yet gone through this entire thread, but I will soon. I had read your comments as well as others and have been energized, I am getting out there, Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## javier

wescobts said:


> Javier, I am pretty new to this site, and have not even posted a picture yet, looking for a good place to jump in, so to speak. I have to say you have an amazing body of work, something to be really proud of. I wish I had the moxy you do, as other also have. I love street work but have yet to really overcome my fear of offending. I bang around the safe places, use telephoto lens so I keep my distance. Well I recently have said "no more" and gotten back into my prime lens'. I have not yet gone through this entire thread, but I will soon. I had read your comments as well as others and have been energized, I am getting out there, Thanks. :thumbup:



Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words. I will tell ya. The best way to do some street shooting is with short primes, or very short zooms. If you check the exif on my images, the longest lenses I use are 35mm, but most are with my 24mm primes. I like short lenses because it is more personal. I never hide and am obvious when I shoot folks. Often times dropping down to one knee right in front of them to get eye contact and usually a smile, though not always..For me, it does come pretty easy but it does take a little time to get the confidence needed.. I have been asked more times than I can count on techniques I use. I will look for some and post them up here. Thank you again. 
Street photography is never boring, even when I come back with nothing


----------



## jensgt

I was wondering that...I would be nervous to be that obvious about taking peoples pictures...but then I think it makes a huge difference living around DC people are so private and uptight about things...just the short time I spent hanging around Venice Beach and that area...its probably not that big a deal to people.  A lot less bothersome than the people asking for money, or trying to put headphones on your head to hear their new cd they have for sale.  A fascinating place, but very different from east coast for sure.  I wish I could move out there...


----------



## javier

jensgt said:


> I was wondering that...I would be nervous to be that obvious about taking peoples pictures...but then I think it makes a huge difference living around DC people are so private and uptight about things...just the short time I spent hanging around Venice Beach and that area...its probably not that big a deal to people.  A lot less bothersome than the people asking for money, or trying to put headphones on your head to hear their new cd they have for sale.  A fascinating place, but very different from east coast for sure.  I wish I could move out there...



Actually not really. I have shot in many places all over the country and various countries and it is pretty much the same. Heck, I have shot in some really bad, nasty areas and yea, I get cussed out and even threatened, but I still get the shot. You need to know your limit. But the biggest mistake in street photography ''imo'' is being sneaky. If you get caught, it could get ugly then. Where as if your obvious and get caught as I do all the time, it is no big deal. Worst case, they will ask you to delete the image of which, I really don't have too, but I do anyway and move on...Most people will ask me to email them the pic, or apologize for getting in my way...I always have buisness cards with my web address and email that I hand out as well...This also helps with creditability. 

My personal working range for my street images is 5 feet to 20 feet, sometimes 30, but that is getting to far already.


----------



## jensgt

Thats cool.  Next summer I might go down to Ocean City (MD) and sit on the boardwalk and try this.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Light, shadow, composition in this is superb Javier.

:thumbup:


----------



## javier

Thank you John. I always appreciate your comments. Here was the first one I took of that scene.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, nice juxtaposition of mannekin and person! Each looking away!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> LOL, nice juxtaposition of mannekin and person! Each looking away!



Yes, I have found and I am always looking for images that do portray a juxtaposition. Those usually make for good street shots, but are also not very common, so often I need to use my imagination.


----------



## johngpt

Would have been funny if you called out to her, asking her to look where the mannekin was looking!


----------



## javier

We had a rare rain today, so I took the opportunity to go out and have some fun. I know rain is common in many places, but not in my part of the world....So when it rains, it is hip, hip, hooray!!

Pentax K20D with DA*50-135f/2.8...It is a weather resistant set up and it felt good to put it to the test...But boy was I drenched by the time I got home. So much fun....


----------



## johngpt

Getting this when trying to quote and reply.

It's popping up with anything I click on related to TPF.


----------



## T-town photographer

javier said:


>


 

I really love the this shot

Michael


----------



## johngpt

That's the one I wanted to comment on, but then it wouldn't let me. I can post Quick Reply.


----------



## johngpt

T-town photographer said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the this shot
> 
> Michael
Click to expand...

Aha, if I use Firefox rather than Safari, I can navigate around the site without the malware warning popping up!

So now I can also say how much I like this one Javier!


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Getting this when trying to quote and reply.
> 
> It's popping up with anything I click on related to TPF.


John, I'm sorry, Brother.  It looks like your computer has some malware.  That message is the malware trying to coax you into visiting that website and purchasing whatever fake anti-virus/anti-spyware/etc... it's pushing.  

If I were you, I'd download and install Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, reboot into safe-mode with networking and then run Malwarebytes.


----------



## Goontz

John, there was apparently an attack/vulnerability found that has since been fixed. I'm guessing that might have been your issue, and you should be okay now. (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-fight-club/186568-fight-club-today-12-13-2009-a.html)


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting this when trying to quote and reply.
> 
> It's popping up with anything I click on related to TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> John, I'm sorry, Brother.  It looks like your computer has some malware.  That message is the malware trying to coax you into visiting that website and purchasing whatever fake anti-virus/anti-spyware/etc... it's pushing.
> 
> If I were you, I'd download and install Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, reboot into safe-mode with networking and then run Malwarebytes.
Click to expand...


Seems cleared now. Usually isn't malware on my machine. Running mac. Not that they're invulnerable, just that malevolents aren't that interested in mac when there's so much mayhem open in windows.

More likely someone was hacking TPF. I did some further googling on this and found that vbulletin at TPF might have picked up some malicious code that has now been cleared.


----------



## johngpt

Goontz said:


> John, there was apparently an attack/vulnerability found that has since been fixed. I'm guessing that might have been your issue, and you should be okay now. (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-fight-club/186568-fight-club-today-12-13-2009-a.html)



Yep.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Pugs

My bad!  Last time I saw a message like that, I had a fun bit of malware to clear...


----------



## javier

Scammer


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

I met these two street vendors today. My line of ''smile, you are on camera'', seems to be working well''











Here is their set up.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Lens flare





Riding on a busy sidewalk










Forever 21





Having a good time


----------



## el_shorty

This were taken in Dupont Circle in Washington DC, this past summer.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## johngpt

René, great stuff.

Nice seeing your work again.


----------



## javier

Number 2, 8 and 9 ARE magnificent! ''el shorty''


----------



## javier

Yes, a bakery for mutts.






It is a doggy, dog world


----------



## Brieff

Street? What street? .. ;D


----------



## javier

Brieff said:


> Street? What street? .. ;D



:thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## mikemicki




----------



## javier

mikemicki said:


>



This is very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## mostly sunny

I will go out and try to get a few.. Remember I am VERY new, and have only used my camera on auto so far.


----------



## Martin_Garcia

I really like these pictures !. Thanks for sharing


----------



## javier

Martin_Garcia said:


> I really like these pictures !. Thanks for sharing



Thanks Martin.
With street photography, people either love it or hate it. Most people express a dislike for it, while secretly wishing they could go and do it. ''imo''


----------



## javier

mostly sunny said:


> I will go out and try to get a few.. Remember I am VERY new, and have only used my camera on auto so far.


  The important thing is to have fun and take it slow.


----------



## CESTO

ok so i looked at every single page in this thread...

i love this topic... i never really focused on "street" but realized that i have a bunch of photos that match...

so i post some of em ... 

Let me know whatcha think...


----------



## mostly sunny

I was out today.. and chickened out to take any pictures.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

mostly sunny said:


> I was out today.. and chickened out to take any pictures.



Oh, Thats ok. Keep trying. When the time is right, you will pull the trigger


----------



## javier

CESTO
You have some really great captures there. I look forward to seeing more of the,


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Javier, this one has interesting processing. The high contrast grainy look makes me wonder how you crafted it.

I can think of a couple ways. One way would be using layers with overlay blend modes. Another might be a pseudo-hdr, tone mapping method.

Mind letting us know?


----------



## CESTO

Thank you sir.
You have many excellent photos yourself.
You've inspired me.
Thank you.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, this one has interesting processing. The high contrast grainy look makes me wonder how you crafted it.
> 
> I can think of a couple ways. One way would be using layers with overlay blend modes. Another might be a pseudo-hdr, tone mapping method.
> 
> Mind letting us know?
Click to expand...


Thanks John. My PP skills are very min, and layers are beyond my pay grade. 
What I have started to do of late, is exaggerate the  Unsharp mask, convert to black and white in CS3, add some artificial grain and contrast in CS3 using the film grain filter. After that, some slight tweaking with curves and done. Most of the time, I am not happy with what I get, but now and then I get lucky.
Thanks again, javier


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Outstanding.

Merry Christmas Javier. Uh oh, Kim's noticing I'm on the computer. Bad Santa.

Good night!


----------



## javier

Hi folks..When you get a moment, check out my you tube vids. I also added some music to them as well.
These are only the ones I shot with film. I have not started on the digital ones yet. Give me some C.C.feed back and I appreciate the comments...I just uploaded them.. When it was all said and done, I shot 198 rolls of film in 2009...I have a few days left to reach 200 rolls, so I will try and see if my body will let me go out of the house as I have not been well...I suppose I could cheat and shoot a few around the house.... They are also on my blog.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## JAFO28

Javier, i've looked through this entire thread and I love your work. Been wanting to try this for a while, but as was said by others just getting up the nerve to try is hard. That and freezing here in the northeast. Thanks for the inspiration, and keep posting them.


----------



## CESTO

javier,

I enjoyed those vids a lot.

and these new ones are great, the 2nd, the girl on the right's face is the best... 
the 4th guys t-shirt is the truth...


----------



## johngpt

Vids are pretty cool. I like your choices in music.


----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> Javier, i've looked through this entire thread and I love your work. Been wanting to try this for a while, but as was said by others just getting up the nerve to try is hard. That and freezing here in the northeast. Thanks for the inspiration, and keep posting them.



Thank you very much! When you get a chance just do it. Start out on a busy street and go for it. 

Today I shot two rolls of film in ELA which was crazy as there you can get shot for looking at people wrong, but I got some great shots, or so I hope. I will have the filme developed tomorrow .


----------



## javier

CESTO said:


> javier,
> 
> I enjoyed those vids a lot.
> 
> and these new ones are great, the 2nd, the girl on the right's face is the best...
> the 4th guys t-shirt is the truth...



Thank you very much


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Vids are pretty cool. I like your choices in music.


Thanks John, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## 1limited92

javier said:


>



There are so many great captures in this thread, some of which gave me a pretty good laugh, but as stated before, the look on that girls face is GREAT!


----------



## javier

1limited92 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many great captures in this thread, some of which gave me a pretty good laugh, but as stated before, the look on that girls face is GREAT!
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## SeoulShots




----------



## JAFO28

javier said:


>




The shirt she is wearing is priceless!


----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt she is wearing is priceless!
Click to expand...

I agree. The t-shirt is why I went after that shot.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


So what was this fellow shooting with those monsters?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what was this fellow shooting with those monsters?
Click to expand...


Serious birding. There was these rare to my parts, some birds that are normally not here and there where birders out in force.


----------



## johngpt

Thank you.

And when asked how he knew to be there, the photographer said, "a little bird told me."


----------



## Casshew




----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And when asked how he knew to be there, the photographer said, "a little bird told me."


John... John... were is all this "witty" word-play coming from?!  LOL!!


----------



## Mulewings~

What a great thread so many great photos.

:thumbup:


----------



## javier

Some images I made on new years day walking in my neighborhood.
A piece of cake





A young couple





A older couple





A family going to ultrazone


----------



## javier

Texting.


----------



## Apature

Suede said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good man Javier.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it where true....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making those package`s,giving them out to the homeless and making them feel good with the package and your kind words is more than most people do.
Click to expand...

 

The World could use a few more people like  you.


----------



## javier

Apature said:


> Suede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it where true....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making those package`s,giving them out to the homeless and making them feel good with the package and your kind words is more than most people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The World could use a few more people like  you.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I try in my very limited capacity.


----------



## javier




----------



## Casshew

The prosthetic leg photo, well, you don't see that every day.


----------



## GA_mayne

Old point and shoot + cropped to no return =


----------



## I'm Mike

i love this thread i hope to have some up in spring it is frezzing in chicago!


----------



## javier

I'm Mike said:


> i love this thread i hope to have some up in spring it is frezzing in chicago!



Sounds good, but don't let the cold stop you. You can get some great unique captures in cold weather, rainy weather, etc...


----------



## javier




----------



## JAFO28

javier said:


> I'm Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love this thread i hope to have some up in spring it is frezzing in chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but don't let the cold stop you. You can get some great unique captures in cold weather, rainy weather, etc...
Click to expand...


Javier, from the looks of your pics I don't think you've seen to much cold or rainy weather lately.


----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love this thread i hope to have some up in spring it is frezzing in chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but don't let the cold stop you. You can get some great unique captures in cold weather, rainy weather, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Javier, from the looks of your pics I don't think you've seen to much cold or rainy weather lately.
Click to expand...


Not too much, but I do have a few. I am also flying up to Seattle and Canada next week for a few days and will surely come back with some nice cold weather images


----------



## JAFO28

Sounds fun, good luck.


----------



## javier




----------



## JAFO28

Nice. That didn't take long:thumbup:


----------



## CESTO




----------



## javier

CESTO said:


>



These are simply fantastic, Bravo!:thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## I'm Mike

javier said:


> I'm Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love this thread i hope to have some up in spring it is frezzing in chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but don't let the cold stop you. You can get some great unique captures in cold weather, rainy weather, etc...
Click to expand...

 
but this weather is intense though maybe i will try ove the weekend thnaks for the motovation though


----------



## gsgary

A few of mine all shot on a 
film rangefinder


----------



## CESTO

Javier,
Thank you. And im not sure how to quote and reprduce the pics like you do, but the latest ones, the 4th one, with the tiny guitar ( ukulele, i think), the lady's face made me absolutely die laughing, she looks like she's skimming some of his tips lol. 

and like I said before,  you are absolutely inspiring!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## javier

CESTO said:


> Javier,
> Thank you. And im not sure how to quote and reprduce the pics like you do, but the latest ones, the 4th one, with the tiny guitar ( ukulele, i think), the lady's face made me absolutely die laughing, she looks like she's skimming some of his tips lol.
> 
> and like I said before,  you are absolutely inspiring!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## javier

gsgary said:


> A few of mine all shot on a
> film rangefinder



I really like these, thanks for sharing.


----------



## javier

A ''healer''





Smile





Who looks meaner?





A butter fly





Juxtaposition





I could do this...NOT





Did you just take my picture?





Play something for me.


----------



## gsgary

A few more


----------



## wescobts

gsgary: #3 & 4 & 5 are my favs :thumbup: great work


----------



## javier

gsgary....3 and 5 are brilliant!


----------



## gsgary

Cheers, i must do more street shoots


----------



## johngpt

Step 1: Gotta find street...


----------



## javier

Want some weed?





Need a drink





Hey buddy 





Smile girls..OK 





Ha, 





Having ice cream


----------



## ben.

hey how do you post pictures?


----------



## javier

A happy mutt






Hmm, what is he selling?





The sun is in my eyes





Rebecca waiting for things to happen





So Cal





No free photos?


----------



## JrsyFF

Whats with that guy's elbow?!



javier said:


> A butter fly


----------



## javier

JrsyFF said:


> Whats with that guy's elbow?!
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> A butter fly
Click to expand...


No idea. Broken or dislocated and never fixed. I have seen many strange broken people.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Nice indoor work Javier.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Nice indoor work Javier.


Thanks John. That is not something I normally do


----------



## javier

Yo





A dog on a leash, who would have thought.





A man on a bike





Street shooter





Amor





You again.


----------



## Rockford

Quite a few said they didnt have it in them to shoot strangers on the street.

How many times did you hear dont take my picture or even threaten you. 

Thank goodness you have the Cojone's to. Your thread was throughly enjoyable to view, and your photgraphic skills as well. 

 How long you been at this. 

What kind of equipment do you work with.

Three words 
 Keep It Up


----------



## gsgary

A few more i took at a local misic festival





















These 2 didn't like their photo being taken


----------



## javier

Rockford said:


> Quite a few said they didnt have it in them to shoot strangers on the street.


...Yea, it is not for everyone and I can understand that. 


> How many times did you hear dont take my picture or even threaten you.


Not often actually. I would say that perhaps 5% of the time would be pretty accurate.



> Thank goodness you have the Cojone's to. Your thread was throughly enjoyable to view, and your photgraphic skills as well.


Thank you very much. I would say confidence is a better word to describe me. I have went out with many folks who have wanted to learn street photography and all have chickened out. The trick is simple. Smile allot, look people in the eyes, talk to them, point and shoot. My wife is an amazing street shooter. 



> How long you been at this.


Street shooting for about three going on four years. I have well over 100,000 street images that I have taken in that time period. I have not even processed 10% of them. 



> What kind of equipment do you work with.


I work with so many different set ups...In 2009 alone I used...
2)Kodak disposable cams..(yes disposables) 
3)Pentax ME Supers with different lenses and films..
2)Pentax Spotmatics with different films.
1)Canon AE-1 
1)Pentax K1000
2)Pentax K20D's
1)Pentax K-7
1)Nikon D700 for high iso night shooting
1)Nikon D300s, that I just bought
1)Canon G9 and
1)Canon G10
The longest lenses I use are 50mm, most are between 20 and 35mm as I like to get in close...My most beloved set up and the one I use most is my Pentax K20D with a Vivitar 24mm F/2.8 which I set up with my own hyperfocal marks...No need for auto focus. I simply set it to F/5.6 or F/8, ISO from 800-3200 to get fast shutter speeds and max DOF...and I am golden; So long as I work in a 4 foot to 20 foot circle....Sounds crazy when I think about it, but I literally just point and shoot and get very nice clean images..Hard to believe, but I add the grain and make my images look gritty. Opposite of what most people want, but grain and grit add to a street image in my opinion (NOT NOISE)...Composition and the scene are what count in street image...By the way, I leave all the exif on images so you can see the settings. If there is no exif, then it was film...




> Three words
> Keep It Up


Thank you...

Of everything I have, Here are my most beloved street cams.....


----------



## javier

gsgary said:


> A few more i took at a local misic festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 didn't like their photo being taken



Fantastico, bravo.....:thumbup:


----------



## thebeatles

I live in a fairly small town so I don't do much street photography.  Visited my friend in Pittsburgh last weekend though and I got this shot at the bus station from outside.  That smile makes me happy for some reason .


----------



## javier

thebeatles said:


> I live in a fairly small town so I don't do much street photography.  Visited my friend in Pittsburgh last weekend though and I got this shot at the bus station from outside.  That smile makes me happy for some reason .



This is an awesome capture...A face with an expression good or bad is a huge bonus...

Love your screen name by the way....


----------



## thebeatles

Thanks Javier.  Love your work BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## thebeatles

javier said:


>



Nice!


----------



## javier

A few of the homeless kids I help out.


----------



## javier

george elsasser said:


> Flickr Photo Download:



That is a nice street shot George.


----------



## Deathender

view larger size


----------



## george elsasser

Thank you, Javier

I am not sure how to get the images onto this page, so I hope these links will work, thanks in advance for looking.

george

On Black: Untitled (4006689016) by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: Untitled (3984776463) by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: Untitled (3952039740) by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: stop by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: up by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: Untitled (3969255257) by george elsasser [Large]

On Black: Untitled (4006688244) by george elsasser [Large]


----------



## javier

george elsasser said:


> Thank you, Javier
> 
> I am not sure how to get the images onto this page, so I hope these links will work, thanks in advance for looking.
> 
> george
> 
> On Black: Untitled (4006689016) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3984776463) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3952039740) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: stop by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: up by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3969255257) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (4006688244) by george elsasser [Large]



Nice set George...You have the skills...Not sure if there is a tutorial on posting images, but will look for one...


----------



## javier

This one is cute...Mama and her daughter. Getting a painted tat.





Smile 





What a mess





Couple





Factory outlet





Ok, buddy...A little to close.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Factory outlet


Ah! Factory Outlet.

I always wondered where legs like that were manufactured!


----------



## Natalie

This thread reminds me of something my cousin and I thought up on a road trip to Canada. We would go and pose near an interesting subject or landscape, but awkwardly close to passers-by, and the results were hilarious. We would act like we were oblivious to the fact that they were in our photos, or apologize if the people tried to get out of frame.


----------



## mom2eight

> We would go and pose near an interesting subject or landscape, but awkwardly close to passers-by, and the results were hilarious.


 My cousin does the same thing.  She takes pictures just with her cell sometimes and they are so funny.  Reminds me of www.peopleofwalmart.com there are some wacked out people shopping at Wally World!
I'm gonna give this a try next time im out with my 300 and see what I get!  I enjoyed looking at everyones photos.


----------



## gsgary

javier said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more i took at a local misic festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 didn't like their photo being taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastico, bravo.....:thumbup:
Click to expand...


Good job i was using a 300mmF2.8L+ 1.4X


----------



## javier

Muscles





Beauty





Glasses





Smile





Peddling rapper





Twins?


----------



## Mulewings~

Natalie said:


> This thread reminds me of something my cousin and I thought up on a road trip to Canada. We would go and pose near an interesting subject or landscape, but awkwardly close to passers-by, and the results were hilarious. We would act like we were oblivious to the fact that they were in our photos, or apologize if the people tried to get out of frame.



I did that on a road trip with my kids once.  They'd go sit on rail road tracks...or next to a headstone.

Do odd things in public.  It was a hoot.

I love this thread!


----------



## boogschd

george elsasser said:


> Thank you, Javier
> 
> I am not sure how to get the images onto this page, so I hope these links will work, thanks in advance for looking.
> 
> george
> 
> On Black: Untitled (4006689016) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3984776463) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3952039740) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: stop by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: up by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (3969255257) by george elsasser [Large]
> 
> On Black: Untitled (4006688244) by george elsasser [Large]



right click on the image then select "copy image location"

then paste it in the reply enclosed in IMG tags

should look like this :


----------



## javier

Surfs up.





Hey dude, do you have a quarter?





Busy





5 pairs for $5.00





17th ave





Palm trees


----------



## javier

Portrait time.






Dirty looks? 





I do not know what to say 





Tattoooo





Dummies





OOOK


----------



## Natalie

Venice Beach is filled to the brim with crazies...


----------



## johngpt

Someone once said to me, "Country is tilted down to the west. All the loose nuts roll to California!"

Sometimes, viewing Javier's photos, I truly wonder...


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Someone once said to me, "Country is tilted down to the west. All the loose nuts roll to California!"
> 
> Sometimes, viewing Javier's photos, I truly wonder...



It is quite true and I am evidence of that. :lmao:


----------



## sinjans

johngpt said:


> Someone once said to me, "Country is tilted down to the west. All the loose nuts roll to California!"
> 
> Sometimes, viewing Javier's photos, I truly wonder...


 
LOL:lmao:

Also the heating bill is cheaper


----------



## javier

Common beach scene





Venice





Choo choo train





Yo,





Hollywood





Say cheese


----------



## javier

Posing





Fashion





Lunch time





Playing the guitar





A vato





Puppies for sale.


----------



## javier

The growl





Pretty people, give me a smile. 





Fishing for dollars. Are we not all?





Pizza





Gold's gym





Cute family's


----------



## javier

Lip Stick





Juggler





Brittney look alike





The crowd





Headless





I love L.A.


----------



## johngpt

So Javier, getting any rain photos?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> So Javier, getting any rain photos?



Actually, I have been really sick, so it has given me a chance to get caught up with images I took back in the summer. 

but, I did go out today and took some rain pictures. Going out tomorrow as well.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Actually, I have been really sick, so it has given me a chance to get caught up with images I took back in the summer. but, I did go out today and took some rain pictures. Going out tomorrow as well.



Stay dry my friend. Don't get sick again!

I missed the second half of December with sinus/eye/ear infec's. Sucked.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have been really sick, so it has given me a chance to get caught up with images I took back in the summer. but, I did go out today and took some rain pictures. Going out tomorrow as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay dry my friend. Don't get sick again!
> 
> I missed the second half of December with sinus/eye/ear infec's. Sucked.
Click to expand...

Being sick ain't no joke boys... I've been recovering from a sinus infection and walking pneumonia for month...  ugh...


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have been really sick, so it has given me a chance to get caught up with images I took back in the summer. but, I did go out today and took some rain pictures. Going out tomorrow as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay dry my friend. Don't get sick again!
> 
> I missed the second half of December with sinus/eye/ear infec's. Sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being sick ain't no joke boys... I've been recovering from a sinus infection and walking pneumonia for month...  ugh...
Click to expand...

Been there as well. I have been pretty much home ridden since Thanks Giving. I have had to cancel two trips, one to Boston and one to Seattle and it was really not until yesterday, that I felt well enough to try some street shooting. So I went out in the crazy rain. I made about 40 or so pics, so maybe I have a few keepers. I have not looked at them yet. Hopefully, I can make it out today as well.


----------



## javier

Hippies





Fortune teller





The Wizard





Juxtaposition





Mama and her boy





The last of my venice series


----------



## javier

Hollywood......

Blown highlights, but I like it.






Having a great time.





Being cool.





K-9





texting





Flare


----------



## stone_family3

Here are a few of them I have. These were film which the camera place put on disc for me.


----------



## johngpt

stone_family3, I like how you start out so girl-next-door and finish with way alternative! I like the grain from film too.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


This is the most beautifully exposed image I've seen in quite some time. Lots of mid range, yet it has full black and almost but not quite clipped highlights. Perfect skin tones and clarity too!

Way to go Javier.


----------



## javier

Thanks John. I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## javier

Fredericks of hollywood





Wonder what they are upset about?





Mr Hollywood





The look





From the hip, a technique I am still working on. I can't seem to get it though as I am used to pointing what I shoot at.





Smile girls


----------



## TiaS

this is definitely not something I would do, but I sure am enjoying them! Thanks for posting these. Very interesting


----------



## javier

Wazzup fellas ?





Arg!





Oh, you again. lol





Tourist





Bad boys, bad boys





Which way did he go George


----------



## javier

Tourist





Zoro and chucky...OK





Confederate soldier





Smile? no. ok





Stars





High heels, love em.





strange looks


----------



## javier

Strolling down Broadway in down town L.A.





Gold





Morning coffee





Pollo Loco...MMM, I am hungry now





WHAT!





ZIG ZAG


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Great light and shadow work Javier!


----------



## stone_family3

johngpt said:


> stone_family3, I like how you start out so girl-next-door and finish with way alternative! I like the grain from film too.




Thanks. I attempt to stay girl next door but the alternative always proves to be the best shots. LOL.


----------



## javier

Hey babe, want to get lucky?





No pictures





In style





Not this one again.





What a mess





Walking to fast to compose


----------



## javier

Dolls





ATM machine





Simply cute





Pigeons, other wise known as flying rats





Selling toys on the corner





Whats up dog?


----------



## GA_mayne

Gone Fishin'





Smile with your eyes


----------



## javier

GA_mayne said:


> Gone Fishin'
> 
> 
> Smile with your eyes


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## javier

The street





Gold in the window





Get in there





Vans





But officer





Waiting


----------



## javier

Early in the morning.





What, Christmas?





Closed





Waiting


----------



## stone_family3

Javier I really like #3 the Aqua panel mid photo really draws your eye.


----------



## javier

stone_family3 said:


> Javier I really like #3 the Aqua panel mid photo really draws your eye.


Thank you.


----------



## Moe

Love this thread. Here's a couple.

1.





2.


----------



## stone_family3

Moe love #1


----------



## stone_family3

The skateboarders were essentially my first on street shoot without me dragging one of my friends along to model. My only friend here was another photography student who took me to Burnside Park in Portland. I shot all these with a completely manual 35mm Nikon and no flash. The kids in the photos told me they were runaways. At first when I got the film back I was really upset with them however as I showed them to people a lot of people commented that they looked like ghosts. The kids I met there were kind of like ghosts, I went back early the next day and they were all gone. I spent 9 days there and went back several times but never saw them again. My friend who has lived there for six years now said she has never seen them either.


----------



## johngpt

Pretty trippy.


----------



## javier

Shopping





strolling





Talking





Day dreaming





AERO





Pensive


----------



## the Virginian

I took this one in the early '90s when the Madonna look was still popular, but unusual for my area.


----------



## javier

the Virginian said:


> I took this one in the early '90s when the Madonna look was still popular, but unusual for my area.



I remember the look..I rather liked it at the time.


----------



## javier

Here are my favorites from a walk on the beach this past Saturday.

Chimping





Boarding





Amor





Passion


----------



## george elsasser

Finally fiqured out how to get them on this page.​


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff George. And you did very well getting them posted. It's always nice seeing a bit of space between images. Lets us appreciate each one better.


----------



## javier

Chilling






One way





If looks could KILL





Texting 





Things are looking up.





Life passing by


----------



## stone_family3

Javier love the first one.


----------



## javier

stone_family3 said:


> Javier love the first one.


Thank you


----------



## javier

Ya girl!





Gold





Sales





Idols





Closing time





Doggy dog world


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## iBats




----------



## johngpt

Something so serene and timeless about your photo. Very lovely.

Have you thought about a straight b/w conversion or sepia maybe?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Something so serene and timeless about your photo. Very lovely.
> 
> Have you thought about a straight b/w conversion or sepia maybe?



I thought the very same thing. A nice contrasty, gritty black and white would rock this image!


----------



## iBats

johngpt said:


> Something so serene and timeless about your photo. Very lovely.
> 
> Have you thought about a straight b/w conversion or sepia maybe?



I havn't

ill take a look and see how it turns out, thanks


----------



## wescobts

great shots guys :thumbup: I actually have some myself but am having an issue downloading, once I figure out what I am doing wrong, then I will participate. :gah:


----------



## javier

Time to call home.





I'm telling ya


----------



## the Virginian

When ever I read about others being afraid of peoples' reaction when shooting commando style, I remember this guy. I get sour puss reactions from inanimate objects!


----------



## javier

I somewhat know what you mean


----------



## johngpt

:lmao:


----------



## javier

The broken string






The walk





Smile





Flyers


----------



## javier

Confined 





Read all about it.





A lousy picture I like, but don't know why.





Pepsi


----------



## kajiki

I was discussing this, being over 6' has a significant disadvantage I think, you lose sight of the eyes, bending the knees is just unnatural and draws attention when you don't want it; sure, would love a waist-level, that would solve everything, but for DSLR with a 105?


----------



## javier

kajiki said:


> I was discussing this, being over 6' has a significant disadvantage I think, you lose sight of the eyes, bending the knees is just unnatural and draws attention when you don't want it; sure, would love a waist-level, that would solve everything, but for DSLR with a 105?



I am 6'1 and use a 24 or of late a 28mm lens 95% of the time. I simply point and shoot.


----------



## javier

Street portrait.





I see you





Crossing


----------



## javier

Looking up





You again?





Honey, that guy just took our pic





Hey buddy


----------



## javier

Gold





Cute family





Day dreamer





Come in


----------



## javier

Juxtaposition





Say cheese





Chimping the p&s





Hmmm


----------



## matfoster

javier said:


> *One more set to get us started. Enjoy!
> These where all shot on film.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, good thread - this image particularly stands out for me, amongst the earliest ones. exceptional.


----------



## javier

matfoster said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One more set to get us started. Enjoy!
> These where all shot on film.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, good thread - this image particularly stands out for me, amongst the earliest ones. exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That image indeed was my most favorite of the year  and it was pure luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Juxtaposition


The interaction between bird and boy is priceless!


----------



## the Virginian

javier said:


> Looking up


 
Great shot!


----------



## javier

the Virginian said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## hower610

It has been cold here, but yesterday was a decent day and I had a chance to get out of the house for a little with the new camera finally. Here is my attempt, this guy was a stranger, but not exactly on the street...


----------



## javier

Bike riders





Look alikes





Peak a boo





Looking mighty cool.


----------



## the Virginian

javier said:


> Looking mighty cool.


 
It isn't fair. You have all sorts of...uh... interesting people to photograph.


----------



## srinaldo86

javier said:


>


She must have known you were going to take her picture...


----------



## ghache




----------



## javier

srinaldo86 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must have known you were going to take her picture...
Click to expand...

I am sure she saw me coming in her crystal ball, but I do remember this taking this photo because she proceeded to cus me out like there was no tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## javier




----------



## matfoster

javier said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must have known you were going to take her picture...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure she saw me coming in her crystal ball, but I do remember this taking this photo because she proceeded to cus me out like there was no tomorrow. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


that sign listing local by-laws clearly states: No Empaths.


----------



## srinaldo86




----------



## javier

Lady gaga





Hey buddy





No kidding





Lens flare.


----------



## johngpt

matfoster said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She must have known you were going to take her picture...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she saw me coming in her crystal ball, but I do remember this taking this photo because she proceeded to cus me out like there was no tomorrow. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that sign listing local by-laws clearly states: No Empaths.
Click to expand...


How many levels deep can we get this? Can we go as if it were mirror in mirror all the way to infinity? And then would we see the future or the past?



I answered my own question. The image didn't make it to this quote. Oh well...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Javier, you really have a "flare" for this street photography!  :lmao:


----------



## javier

*Took this while having lunch today.*


----------



## matfoster

johngpt said:


> matfoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she saw me coming in her crystal ball, but I do remember this taking this photo because she proceeded to cus me out like there was no tomorrow. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sign listing local by-laws clearly states: No Empaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many levels deep can we get this?
Click to expand...


  annoyingly.. until the point is reached where all associable_ chutzpah_ has been exhausted.


----------



## matfoster

good recents Javier...especially the lunch hour one and the lens flare pic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## javier

matfoster said:


> good recents Javier...especially the lunch hour one and the lens flare pic :thumbup::thumbup:



Thank you


----------



## javier

So SantaMonica 






Yep, SantaMonica


----------



## javier

More from SANTA MONICA



























And the Juxtaposition of Santa Monica


----------



## javier

A doggy dog world





Crazy hair





Snooping in





Ferris Wheel





Sun Glasses





ZZ Top....no


----------



## javier

Well, I did manage to get out for about an hour or so. I went to pick up some fresh strawberries at the farmers market down the street from my house. I decided to take the K-7 to test the new firmware Upgrade and the Sigma 10-20...Nothing great, but different for me.

It is a dark gloomy day...Really cold out at 60deg. Looks like more rain on the way.





Flowers





A couple of the regulars.





But this is my favorite stand.





Cash for berries





Way to stick that cam in there  Amazing. I am so nonchalant, no one seems to notice me.


----------



## johngpt

They must be accustomed to you!


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Wassup doc





OOOps





1975 ?





Shadow Boxing





Radiance





Adults only...


----------



## javier

Cruising by





Ha? Don't hide girls.





Dirty looks? sheesh..





Two men and a baby





Ruff ruf





Le french


----------



## webmaster705

Great shots, photographs taken without any settings means when someone is not attentive shots taken are really good, these are some main points for still photography


----------



## johngpt

webmaster705 said:


> Great shots, photographs taken without any settings means when someone is not attentive shots taken are really good, these are some main points for still photography


I'm not sure I understand your meaning, please excuse me if I've misunderstood. 

Are you asking that the exif data of f-stop, shutter speed, and ISO be posted along with the images?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> webmaster705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots, photographs taken without any settings means when someone is not attentive shots taken are really good, these are some main points for still photography
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your meaning, please excuse me if I've misunderstood.
> 
> Are you asking that the exif data of f-stop, shutter speed, and ISO be posted along with the images?
Click to expand...

John, I was wondering the same thing. Unless I am shooting film, I always leave the exif on the images for all the world to see, since I really don't care


----------



## javier

Well, I went for a short walk today specifically to try out this sears lens on a Digital body. I was completely amazed at the contrast and sharpness. I was also very impressed with the color renditions.  I am a Jpeg shooter and this lens will keep me shooting jpegs.....Does anyone know if Sears made a 20 or 24mm lens in Pentax mount? While I love the 28, It is a tad long for my style of street shooting....

Straight Jpegs with slight cropping. In camera PP 

Hats





Busy street, no place to go.





This lady cussed me out like if there was no tomorrow...I have been cussed out before, but not like this in about 3 or 4 languages..





A tad over exposed





Shopping





Mama and her baby





Fruits and veggies





Working hard





A nice couple





Smoking


----------



## Santa Gertrudis

Not on the street, but definitely strangers. By the way, yes, they were laughing at me.


----------



## javier

The star of David





KUSHy





Red faced





ooooooooh





Pretty





Walking the mutt


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Juxtaposition





Walking the dog





60's





Que paso





Ok, this guy was really vexed...





Fixing him up.


----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>


Okay, now the real question is...

... what did the bagpiper do to make that plaque scream so?


----------



## Rob_W

johngpt said:


> Okay, now the real question is...
> 
> ... what did the bagpiper do to make that plaque scream so?


Answers on a postcard to............


----------



## javier

Where is Roger?





A cute family at the fair





Michael Jackson look alikes





A couple of vendors





Who is shooting who?





LOL


----------



## javier

From a walk in my neighborhood.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Puppy love?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy love?
Click to expand...


lol:mrgreen:


----------



## javier

Your kidding!





A heart attack





O.C. fair





Bored





Angels





Errrr


----------



## javier

EEEK, Don't ask me why I sort of like this one.





Flash photography is one of my many weak points.
It is good in that it gets people off guard.





She loves ya!





I'm really here mom!





Take your picture?





Sure, why not.


----------



## javier

Run





The doctor is in the house





Ice cream





Tog


----------



## javier

Chimping that P&S





oH look





Yo Michael, Is that you?





Chilling


----------



## TexasJeff

I shot this last Friday in downtown Dallas. Still needs a bit of editing but I haven't got to finishing it just yet.


----------



## JAFO28

Was walking on the boardwalk today, and saw this guy coming my way. Tried getting a couple other shots of people but this was about the best. Going to try this again, some of the looks you get can be a bit unnerving though.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> Was walking on the boardwalk today, and saw this guy coming my way. Tried getting a couple other shots of people but this was about the best. Going to try this again, some of the looks you get can be a bit unnerving though.



Actually it depends on how you look at folks. If you have fear or apprehension in your shooting, it will come back to you stronger. If you smile and are confident, you will also get that in return. Most of the time anyway. I like the composition here. Keep at it, it only gets easier.


----------



## javier

bitteraspects said:


>



Oh man. HATE TO SEE the guys bike down, but what a great capture!:thumbup:


----------



## JAFO28

Thanks Javier, i'll keep that in mind next time.:thumbup:


----------



## javier

Going down





Lets rock and roll or something





Looking cool, selling rollies





American eagle


----------



## bitteraspects

driving home i came across a cute girl walking her dog...








... and her ginger boyfriend who was not to pleased with me taking her picture (and making her smile in the process)








BAHAHHAAHHAHAH


----------



## TexasJeff

JAFO28 said:


> Was walking on the boardwalk today, and saw this guy coming my way. Tried getting a couple other shots of people but this was about the best. *Going to try this again, some of the looks you get can be a bit unnerving though.
> *


Nice shot. And screw em, if they(and you) are on public property they are fair game! You may not want to go Paparazzi on them but you know .


----------



## FemFugler

Guenther Price said:


> Some great stuff in this post.  Quite a few made me laugh and quite a few made me wonder what the heck the story was behind them.  I think that's a big part to street shooting.
> 
> Myself however, I haven't really tried much of this yet.  I don't have much for zoom at the moment and don't feel comfortable shooting people whom I don't know and them knowing I'm doing it.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I wanted to get a homeless fellow.  I was going to ask if I could take a few photos and offer 5$, but as I was walking over he got up and started shaking a tree beside him.
> 
> I turned around.




lol same here

Don't people ever like comment? or get like pissed that your taking pics of them?


----------



## FemFugler

bitteraspects said:


> driving home i came across a cute girl walking her dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and her ginger boyfriend who was not to pleased with me taking her picture (and making her smile in the process)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHHAAHHAHAH



LOL this made me laugh.... and i had to look twice at the girl because i noticed you're in Hon,HI and that's where my cousin lives and his girlfriend sort of looks like that.... haha but alas' my cousin is NOT a redhead....hahaha


----------



## bitteraspects

technically speaking, im not IN honolulu, but the island is small enough. lol.


----------



## javier

bitteraspects said:


> driving home i came across a cute girl walking her dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and her ginger boyfriend who was not to pleased with me taking her picture (and making her smile in the process)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHHAAHHAHAH



LOL, this is a cool series. :thumbup:


----------



## FemFugler

I just remembered i had these from like a week or two ago...

I haven't done anything to them except for resizing so bare with me...

Police on horse...





This is the crowd looking at the Olympic Cauldron... They had two section where you could take pictures, on the ground and above, i was above.















On my way to the skytrain(subway) i saw this...








Gold





Silver Elvis









and other random ones...


----------



## javier

The silver elvis is very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Billy Jean





Grumpy





Say cheese





Looking cool





Beauty





Sorry looking spider man


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## javier

Brittney Spears wanna be





Mickey mouse





Say what?





Stars





Orale





Pony tails


----------



## javier

Transformed






The vampire





Going down





Planet funk


----------



## javier

Wax





Music





Tickets





The cafe


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Music


Outstanding shot Javier. Emotion, light, dark, texture. Simple excellence.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding shot Javier. Emotion, light, dark, texture. Simple excellence.
Click to expand...


Thanks John 

Ha





Up high





Blonds





Atm


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Atm


This says way too much. Phone gone. Innards of the ATM gone. Even the ATM sign has that gaping hole.

And all right next to a store selling Extreme III memory card (I noticed that first in the store), iPod, and other not so inexpensive items.

The rich get richer and the poor get poorer. We're losing the middle ground, aren't we?


----------



## javier

John, It amazes me that we both saw that image in the same way. It also goes to show that there are two very different Hollywoods. One comes out during the day and the other at night.


----------



## javier

Ricoh XR-P, 99 cents cheap film and sears 50F/2.0


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Glad to see his board is microprocessor controlled!  

But I think his bus speed needs some work.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


I hope these guys were being paid for dressing like this.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these guys were being paid for dressing like this.
Click to expand...


Hit or miss John. Many folks dress like this just because....


----------



## javier

Well, I went out today to try and get some St Patrick images today with mixed results. Nothing really good, but atleast I got out....


----------



## javier

A few more from Yesterday....

Vibrant





Top hat





Say Cheese





Having a great time 





Hey Chickadee





Hey, it is you again and singing me a song.


----------



## javier

Standing, looking cool and texting 






Chilling





Smile





Dude looks like a lady


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## rokclmb

Sisters and Brothers


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Standing, looking cool and texting


Those colorful boots in the window are a great juxtaposition to her figure there.


----------



## johngpt

bentcountershaft said:


>


Great catch of the conversation and marvelous light.


----------



## johngpt

rokclmb said:


> Sisters and Brothers


LOL, you may be new to this, but one can't disregard this photo. It's superb.


----------



## rokclmb

johngpt said:


> ...LOL, you may be new to this, but one can't disregard this photo. It's superb.


 
Thanks


----------



## javier

Flare





Smile





Pondering





Which way


----------



## javier

Noooooo





Xrossing





Broadway





Read all about it.


----------



## javier

Historic Down Town Los Angeles





Snacks





The Globe





The Los Angeles





An old church





Loans


----------



## javier

Day dreaming





Tunnel vision





T-mobile





El pollo Loco





Will you please shut up already!





No pictures while I cheat these people!


----------



## javier

Out of focus...errr





Metro pcs





Baby doll!





Another out of focus...errrrr





Not a good thing.





What a mess


----------



## javier

Smile





What a thrill





Ghost





Rent a cop





Filming CSI Miami, in L.A.





I see ya


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## Dallmeyer

You are getting some interesting streetshots Javier!


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


>


Those hints of colour, blue on the handle bars, red of the gloves, purple on the hat, and her red hair, against the muted buildings, are so cool.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Thanks John. I like the little notes of colors too. I stopped to take a snap of the crazy climbing bush/tree thing, then she peddaling past.


----------



## javier

Dallmeyer said:


>


Excellent, love the motion blur. Well executed!


----------



## javier

icassell said:


>


Nice capture Ian. Normally a shot from the back does not work too well, but in this case it does. Love the looks on the kids faces.


----------



## icassell

Nice capture Ian. Normally a shot from the back does not work too well, but in this case it does. Love the looks on the kids faces. [/QUOTE]

Thanks, Javier.  It was the kids I was after -- not particularly interested in the face of the tall man.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Thanks a lot Javier. That's a nice image Ian the children's interaction really makes it!


----------



## Geaux




----------



## javier

Easy credit





Checking out the lady and lady in a hurry





World famous rialto is now a swap meet










Chatting away





Walking by


----------



## javier

Tacos





Peek a boo





Smile anyone?





Public





Under construction


----------



## SusanMart

Great pics..... I enjoyed looking at them)


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## javier

El Mercado





Una linda familia





No me digas





Asi Nomas





Me miro





Amor


----------



## rokclmb

Here's a couple from last week's open base Cherry Blossom Festival.

"Look an American fire hydrant!"





Probably not the best way to carry a pizza.





"Look an American ATM!"


----------



## rokclmb

Taking a picture of her "kid".





Waiting for a fare.





Walking in Yokohama.





Yes! A "cowboy" in Chinatown, Yokohama, Japan.


----------



## javier

rokclmb said:


> Taking a picture of her "kid".



I know what you mean! LOL......nice capture:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Glad I turned the page. Javier I was just going to make a comment about this one also!

This is great!


----------



## javier

Here is a series I took last year...
I remember it well. What attracted me to this series initially was the umbrella and the shadow it was leaving. I am partial to umbrellas anyway. 


So as I walked up to this scene, I snapped away from a bit of distance. 30 feet or so with an 18mm lens. 





So as I got closer, she turned around and click.





Then I got in front of her on a step and clicked again.





When she asked me why I took her picture, I replied...''Your beautiful''...She smiled with aproval, I took one more and went on my way


----------



## javier

i hate homework!





amour





Rain





more rain





Sunshine





More sun


----------



## bitteraspects

capture a stranger *sea* style


----------



## javier

Puppy love 





Skull n bones





Say what?





That way





Look at me





Peak a boo


----------



## javier

Every once in a while, I get lucky


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## thebeatles

javier said:


> Every once in a while, I get lucky



Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## thebeatles




----------



## javier

Nice work beatles! 




Show me 





Gosh, which ones?





Free





Boarding





Resting





Passion


----------



## ceige

Got this a couple of years ago while I was in London on a business trip.point an shoot


----------



## javier

ceige said:


> Got this a couple of years ago while I was in London on a business trip.point an shoot



Magnificent capture:thumbup:


----------



## javier

a rapper





Playing





A doggy dog world





Skate boarding





To be young again


----------



## javier

''How''dy





Pokahantas





Crazy legs





No thanks 





Laughing out loud





Crying baby


----------



## javier

Looking for a shot






Smile





Ha?










Amour





Love


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## javier

Flying away





A siesta





Freezing in L.A.? na





Mama and baby portrait





Up close





Passed out


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Flying away


Javier, both in composition and in feeling, this is outstanding.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flying away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, both in composition and in feeling, this is outstanding.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. I saw the image forming and new it was good when I took it. Do you think the deep DOF works here, or should I have went with a shallow DOF and focused on the kid? Or maybe focused on the artist? Of course to get a decent street shot, things happen so fast, I often do not get to ponder such things until I am home.


----------



## javier

Just some people street portraits.

Strolling along





Excuse me





Busy corner





Orale homes





Un beso





Mira nomas


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Thanks John. I saw the image forming and new it was good when I took it. Do you think the deep DOF works here, or should I have went with a shallow DOF and focused on the kid? Or maybe focused on the artist? Of course to get a decent street shot, things happen so fast, I often do not get to ponder such things until I am home.


I think having the deeper depth works best for this. I like being able to see the expressions of both.


----------



## javier

Hi Folks, 
I went to that rally and it was pretty nuts. One of the nuttiest I have been to. I won't bore you with a flood of them all at once....

K20D sigma 10-20 
Los Angeles city hall is the tall building in the back ground










The white guy on the left was telling the black guy how much he loved him in spite of how much the black guy was cursing him. And that is that the NAZI's where not even here yet.










This was early in the afternoon when it was quiet. People making signs.





The police where in force getting ready for the things to come...


----------



## javier

I for the life of me, can't understand why people feel the need to wear masks.










Of course the protesters where out.


----------



## javier

A beauty that was there. Looked like the press





Passion





Making noise





The token brown beret





All people where represented





Even the celebs where out.


----------



## javier

I should have mentioned that the neo nazi kkk rally I went to was this one. 
White supremacist rally ends with five arrests and two assaults, police say [Updated] | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times

I will post up some images of the nazi beat downs as soon as I go through them.
By the way, the photo in the news article is fantastic. Brilliant!
Kudos to the tog who made it.


----------



## javier

This crazy fool shouted ''WHITE POWER'' at a nazi / anti nazi rally on Saturday and well, this is what he got for his troubles.


----------



## johngpt

Just wait. Thing's are going to get lots more interesting as our society becomes more polarized.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Just wait. Thing's are going to get lots more interesting as our society becomes more polarized.



I could not agree more. With what is going on in Washington with corruption Like I have never seen in my lifetime, we have seen nothing.


----------



## CESTO

been a while since i've checked this post out...
Javier fantastic images, as per usual, lol
but these ones with the protest, are really great! Good stuff!

I haven't been on the streets too much, i have a few, but spring is herer! and i need some sun and concrete in my life ! lol


----------



## javier

CESTO said:


> been a while since i've checked this post out...
> Javier fantastic images, as per usual, lol
> but these ones with the protest, are really great! Good stuff!
> 
> I haven't been on the streets too much, i have a few, but spring is herer! and i need some sun and concrete in my life ! lol


Thank you very much..


----------



## javier

Owners that look like their dogs...Or is it the other way around?


----------



## kdabbagh

WOW!
Going through this thread has been the highlight of my night for the past 2 days...amazing shots by everyone! And Javier, thank you for all the tips and words of confidence for everyone. I will contribute with some street shots I took in India back in October...they're not the candid theme of this thread, but I hope you enjoy them regardless 

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


----------



## javier

kdabbagh said:


> WOW!
> Going through this thread has been the highlight of my night for the past 2 days...amazing shots by everyone! And Javier, thank you for all the tips and words of confidence for everyone. I will contribute with some street shots I took in India back in October...they're not the candid theme of this thread, but I hope you enjoy them regardless
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7.



Thank you and what an awesome series. i Would so much love to visit India one day :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Working





Sun glasses





I see you





Happy go lucky


----------



## kdabbagh

You should definitely do your best to visit India. You will be blown away by the people, the culture, the food, and not to mention that it's a photographer's heaven


----------



## javier

Ice cream anyone





Parking attendant





Puppy love





OLvera


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Smile for the cam





Chowing down at one of my fav spots





Me





Play that funky music


----------



## javier

erose86 said:


> ...did she try to come after you with her plastic cutlery after that?... she looks PISSED. :lmao:
> 
> Love the shot thought... I think her expression makes it for me. :thumbup:



Thank you for the kind words. SHE Does look a little mad. hmm


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Javier, first let me say this thread never gets boring and second, you may be happy to hear that you've inspired a new member in your own city to start giving out toothbrushes. :thumbup:  May you have started a movement.

I found out after suggesting he take a look at this thread and your blog (especially your blog) and (I hope you won't mind) consider taking a walk with you. I did not go so far as to say you would...


----------



## Scatterbrained

Gonna bump this thread with some shots from St. Augustine Fl that I took  yesterday. 
These are the first photos I've ever done an PP on other than cropping  so here goes. . . .
Home alone. . . .






Singing to herself





Homeless but happy. . 





He's got everything he needs. . .






"_Supposedly"_ it was this guys birthday, but since it was the Ripleys believe it or not museum horse who really knows. .


----------



## javier

c.cloudwalker said:


> Javier, first let me say this thread never gets boring and second, you may be happy to hear that you've inspired a new member in your own city to start giving out toothbrushes. :thumbup:  May you have started a movement.
> 
> I found out after suggesting he take a look at this thread and your blog (especially your blog) and (I hope you won't mind) consider taking a walk with you. I did not go so far as to say you would...



Cloudwalker. I am touched beyond words. I would love to go for a walk with him. Have him give me a shout 
Thanks javier


----------



## javier

I see you





Awe, music makes the world go round





My, what big eyes you have





If looks could kill, I would be dead again!


----------



## javier

Chimping





Hugs n kisses





Lets get high





Kettle corn





Chowing down





Goodness


----------



## Storky1980

Wow wow wow! Sitting about offshore with nothing to do has given me plenty time to lurk the forums for inspiration and this thread rocks!!
I always thought my LA pictures are my best but you Javier have shamed me indeed, or to put it better given me a kick up the backside to go out and get some awesome stuff like this when i get home.


----------



## javier

Storky1980 said:


> Wow wow wow! Sitting about offshore with nothing to do has given me plenty time to lurk the forums for inspiration and this thread rocks!!
> I always thought my LA pictures are my best but you Javier have shamed me indeed, or to put it better given me a kick up the backside to go out and get some awesome stuff like this when i get home.



Thank you and I am humbled by the kind words. When your back send me a pm and lets go on shoot. See what kind of trouble we can get our selves into :mrgreen:


----------



## Storky1980

javier said:


> Storky1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow! Sitting about offshore with nothing to do has given me plenty time to lurk the forums for inspiration and this thread rocks!!
> I always thought my LA pictures are my best but you Javier have shamed me indeed, or to put it better given me a kick up the backside to go out and get some awesome stuff like this when i get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I am humbled by the kind words. When your back send me a pm and lets go on shoot. See what kind of trouble we can get our selves into :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



Will do buddy, thanks. Hopefully get there around the end of the month depending on work:meh: I see a lot of your pics are in the Hollywood area, I live about 5 minutes from Hollywood Blvd and love seeing so many interesting people, hopefully now i am using the SLR it wont look so bad if i snap strangers, be good to get out with someone with more experience than my self though.


----------



## TheSolicitor

Since I just learned how to post a picture, I'm making use of that new found ability...







This gentleman was released from prison the day I got the shot.  I was outside a bar smoking a cigarette and he walked up, initiated conversation, and asked me to tell him about the news lately.  We spoke for about twenty minutes, and he never asked me for money, cigarettes, or anything else.  He was in for 3 months after violating his probation.  As we were talking, I just snapped one, and it turned out well.  I'd rather be lucky than good...


----------



## Dallmeyer

wow. Great!


----------



## javier

The mutt





Mad passion





Selling stuff





Swap meet


----------



## javier

A little too much to drink





John 14:6





Selling art





The real hollywood


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Too funny, she has her own subway grill!


----------



## javier

Just for fun, I took this little guy just to see what I get. 





I had the girl at the lab set the machine to vibrant and medium sharpen and a bump in contrast. Funky..Yep, but what the heck. lol






























To see the rest of this series click on link.
Kodak dispossable 800


----------



## javier

wazz up





I am tried of these stupid wars





Do I look pretty?





In the middle of KAOS, there is room for amour


----------



## dom yo

javier said:


> In the middle of KAOS, there is room for amour



this picture just inspired me
awesome shot


----------



## leftypony

I absolutely love the Venice Beach photos, really makes me miss the place. I've always wanted to try street photography but like many people I feel very self conscious and borderline rude.


----------



## javier

dom yo said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of KAOS, there is room for amour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture just inspired me
> awesome shot
Click to expand...


*Thank you. I took two of this scene and I could not tell which one I liked more. What are your thoughts on this one? I would be interested in others opinions as wel *


----------



## javier

leftypony said:


> I absolutely love the Venice Beach photos, really makes me miss the place. I've always wanted to try street photography but like many people I feel very self conscious and borderline rude.



Oh, you really need to get out and try it. I have been working on my website and some it has shooting tips. Check out this page and get to trying it 

street_shooting_tips


----------



## dom yo

javier said:


> *Thank you. I took two of this scene and I could not tell which one I liked more. What are your thoughts on this one? I would be interested in others opinions as wel *



personally i like the first shot better. i like his hand placement, his expression on his face, how they just look like they are doing their own thing as the world falls apart around them. haha sorry that picture just says so much to me


----------



## javier

dom yo said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you. I took two of this scene and I could not tell which one I liked more. What are your thoughts on this one? I would be interested in others opinions as wel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally i like the first shot better. i like his hand placement, his expression on his face, how they just look like they are doing their own thing as the world falls apart around them. haha sorry that picture just says so much to me
Click to expand...


Thank you. I agree. That is the reason I posted that first one and not this one. I really appreciate the C.C. very much.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Too funny.


----------



## Fraginator3000

Ah wow!


----------



## Dallmeyer

Industar-50-2 3.5/50


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...

Thanks John. I have a closer shot of this. I will see if i can dig it out.


----------



## javier

Dallmeyer said:


> Industar-50-2 3.5/50


  Terrific lens flare. Nice capture!


----------



## javier

Who is jafar?





fraternal twins





Looking for a shot





A beauty


----------



## javier

John, I shot this with my Sigma 10-20 and it continues to amaze me how no one seems to notice me, even a 3-4 feet from them. lol











Well most of the time.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Thanks John and Javier.  But i notice that when someone quotes a photo, it becomes stuck on the forum permanently. Nevermind just an observation. All the best people who were nice. I'm done here as of a few minutes ago.

deleted. leaving the forum. too many highpost trolls, slack moderation,  pompous twerps.


----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


> Tokina 4-5.6/70-210 II SD


:mrgreen:  I could just picture myself, waiting stealthily across the street from that poster, waiting for passersby.  

Outstanding image Herr Dallmeyer.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Dallmeyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tokina 4-5.6/70-210 II SD
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:  I could just picture myself, waiting stealthily across the street from that poster, waiting for passersby.
> 
> Outstanding image Herr Dallmeyer.
Click to expand...


I agree. This is brilliant!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier

The eye





Hide me





No more war





Porque ?


----------



## javier

A few street portraits.


----------



## javier

I met these Rastafarian folks on Friday...there they where toking up a storm. I sat there and listened to them tell me how they where all ready dead and that this was heaven...I said ''OK'' and went on my way.


----------



## johngpt

Lovely smile she's got.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## LaFoto

In Hull (England) last week.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## leftypony




----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> In Hull (England) last week.



Simply put, This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great capture!


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


>


----------



## javier

leftypony said:


>



On his way to work.....


----------



## leftypony

same guy on a different day ...


----------



## javier

leftypony said:


> same guy on a different day ...


Excellent street portrait!


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## javier

This guy does not get it.





Look, I can fly





Why are we here?





But honey!


----------



## cutestguy

mrs.hutch said:


> heres some more...  from the same day..
> 
> minimal edit..  cropped, blk/wht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crop, blk/wht.  changed brightness/contrast a tiny bit


I suggest you can keep the colour for most of the pics. Also, seems certain of these are blurred..

Anyway, good try !


----------



## javier

A few street shots from yesterday.


----------



## leftypony

that last one ... you gotta love LA


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Well, there's not much spam in eggs, bacon, spam and spam...


:lmao:


----------



## javier

Sophisticated





Free samples





Samuel





Storm trooper





Sponge bob





Dude looks like a lady


----------



## johngpt

I don't know Javier, sometimes you just have to shake your head in absolute wonderment. Only in L.A.

Samuel and spongebob. Phew.


----------



## javier

Internet inside





Beauty





Pictures anyone?





Aw, the Kodak





Strolling by





Standing tall and pretty


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## johngpt

stone_family3 said:


>



Tastefully done! And excellent framing.


----------



## stone_family3

Thank you


----------



## javier

Dirty looks





Passing through





No he didn't just take my picture.





NYC


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## ALaS




----------



## ALaS




----------



## johngpt

stone_family3 said:


>


Sophie, I really like your work.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> stone_family3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie, I really like your work.
Click to expand...


Agreed. Perfectly composed and well captured. This in black and white would be an amazing street pic!


----------



## javier

Reflection





Tongues a waging





Hey baby 





All lined up





Hello?





But honey


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier

ook





Seeing red





Sunglasses





In a daze


----------



## javier

In action





Walking tall





Girls being girls





The real hollywood


----------



## javier

Illegals crossing


----------



## javier

Scream





Growling





I still say let the politicians put on the gloves.





Exactly





You again





bow wow!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

A couple from Seattle's Pike Place market.


----------



## javier

Love the third. That Lady in converse rocks!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> Love the third. That Lady in converse rocks!


 

Thanks!  Schitzo I believe.  I watched her for about 10 mins just talking away to herself.  Tons of good street people in Seattle.  Its really tragic but such good subjects.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Lemonade





Make love





The skunk look





Peace





Yes mom





Shadows


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Lemonade


Must be good lemonade. She's floating above the sidewalk!


----------



## javier

Exotic smoker






The eye.





Like a rolling stone





The cat women





People, lots





The sexy tog


----------



## javier

Duck





Hmmm, yep, ok....





Chatting away





Nice hat





The lady in red





A mutt in a bag


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Poop-bag is awful close to her ice cream! :eeeewwwwww:


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Poop-bag is awful close to her ice cream! :eeeewwwwww:


yuk, and great catch.


----------



## javier

The bird lady





A cute pair.





Hey their cutie





Waiting





Who is fishing





Walking tall


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Really like this Javier. Great composition, and the bird's expression is priceless.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


And this also is such a wonderful composition. It works so well as is, and might also work well cropped to a panoramic's dimensions. Her posture/body language is amazing.


----------



## javier

Thank you very much John


----------



## javier

Thank you very much 
What the heck?





Which way?





Romancing





Amour





A beauty





What ya selling?


----------



## bobnr32

Is there a world cup going on?


----------



## javier

I ran into these red hat ladies while checking out Angels flight and asked them to pose for me. 
They where so giddy and cute!





A little later, this one asked me to take her picture as she missed out the first time. Simply precious and cute.
I gave her my card and I emailed them the pics.





Every time I see a bus stop and people start coming out, I just point and shoot and see what I get if anything. 





Rent a cop ignoring the world around him.





Solace





Reading and reading.


----------



## bobnr32

Great shots as usual Javier.
I too saw a group of women of a certain age, asked them to pose and gave them my contact details.


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> Great shots as usual Javier.
> I too saw a group of women of a certain age, asked them to pose and gave them my contact details.


Gorgeous, simply wonderful!


----------



## Suede

Alone


----------



## samal

2 from yesterday, cross-posting from my Mods vs Rockers thread, but feet the theme I think


----------



## javier

Waiting for?





Passing through





Excuse me





In A hurry





Tongues a wagging





Tasty fruit


----------



## bobnr32

Exterminate.....exterminate!


----------



## javier

Waiting 





A cult





Bad hair day





Chatting away





Hmmmm





Selling stuff


----------



## javier

Mama and her baby 





Cute couple





Peak a boo





Are any real?





Gritty





Yapping away


----------



## javier

One of a few stores that sells witch craft supplies in Mac Arthur park





Busy place





McDonalds





Lots of people





Old things


----------



## bobnr32

We tend to take soccer a bit too seriously.


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> We tend to take soccer a bit too seriously.


I agree. Even here in the states, soccer has taken in a whole new meaning.


----------



## javier

Out of place





Out of my way 





What you got there?





Awe shucks





Who is it now?





For sale


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Rob_W said:


>



Excellent!


----------



## javier

More witchcraft










Papa and his little girls...Precious





Chilling





What the heck





A rabbit?


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier

Nice series Bob!

Here are some quick and dirty scans, all low rez...More just playing with settings on the scanner and view scan...

*Canon AE-1, FD28F/2.8, Ilford delta 100*


----------



## javier

Out of place





EEEK





Hey buddy





Merchants





Merchants customers





Don't be shy now.


----------



## javier

Chilling






Checking things out





Busy corner





Lady, You are looking at the wrong cam...lol





Triplets





Conversing


----------



## javier

My boy chimping





Sing it





Read





Out of my way





OOps





Not sure about this one.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## javier

Twins





boarding





Pancho Villa





He is coming soon





Cute





Hiding


----------



## bigtwinky




----------



## javier

bigtwinky said:


>



I absolutely love the shadow play!


----------



## javier

The eye, the teeth, not sure if I should have run. 





Nice smile, I think? maybe not. ;-)





Cute family





? too much going on





A hairless cat


----------



## javier

Blown highlights and all, but I like. This is as it came out of the cam.





Awe, ;-)





Mom, what are they doing?


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

LOVE


----------



## javier

Funny faces





More faces





And more faces





Still more





and more





Last face


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Damn Javier, thats a lot of random people shots. Definitely a few good captures in there. Dont you think you should be a little more, uh....... selective though? For the sake of the thread? Or maybe make one specifically for your stuff so people can see them all together.


----------



## johngpt

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Damn Javier, thats a lot of random people shots. Definitely a few good captures in there. Dont you think you should be a little more, uh....... selective though? For the sake of the thread? Or maybe make one specifically for your stuff so people can see them all together.


LOL, Javier started this thread...


----------



## bobnr32

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Damn Javier, thats a lot of random people shots. Definitely a few good captures in there. Dont you think you should be a little more, uh....... selective though? For the sake of the thread? Or maybe make one specifically for your stuff so people can see them all together.


It takes seconds to see Javier's new posts.
What's the problem?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Javier, thats a lot of random people shots. Definitely a few good captures in there. Dont you think you should be a little more, uh....... selective though? For the sake of the thread? Or maybe make one specifically for your stuff so people can see them all together.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Javier started this thread...
Click to expand...

 


bobnr32 said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Javier, thats a lot of random people shots. Definitely a few good captures in there. Dont you think you should be a little more, uh....... selective though? For the sake of the thread? Or maybe make one specifically for your stuff so people can see them all together.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes seconds to see Javier's new posts.
> What's the problem?
Click to expand...

 

Ugh, everyone is so sensitive.  I know he started the thread.  And I really like some of his shots so Im not hating.  I was saying that since its a theme thread (not an individuals specifically) that maybe its best suited to select pics.  Not just an overload of everything that comes out of the camera.  If he started a "javiers people pics" thread Id still go there.  It would even make it easier to see his pics specifically.  When he posts tons to the theme thread it just makes it so everyone elses pics kind of fall into the background.  Sometimes I want to see pics other than his too.  

Again, I knew my previous post was going to be taken the wrong way.  Dont take it personally J.  :hugs:


----------



## javier

Cool






The mall















Resting





Mean girls


----------



## javier

Tour?





Look!










Posing





Light





I really do love L.A.


----------



## javier

Money





Chismosa





Yo!





Did you just take my picture?





Who shot who?





Clickity, clack


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I have MANY new ones on offer. 29 (!) of the wedding party arriving to the wedding in York Minster on 15 May of this year, then, if you are still patient enough, 13 of the bride's parents, bridesmaids, bride arriving --- and I also have 8 street photos from Manchester on the following day, Sunday, May 16. 

I'll post them in small bits. I hope it is all right. My bits will be interrupted by Javier's newest Street Photography Creations, anyway. 

So let's start with the wedding guests arriving at York Minster.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Next lot a little later.


----------



## LaFoto

Right, there seems to be time for a couple more from the wedding party arriving.

9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





More to come...


----------



## javier

*Wonderful Corinna...Keep em coming.*


----------



## javier

Canon G9 point and shoot.


----------



## LaFoto

javier said:


> *Wonderful Corinna...Keep em coming.*


Oh, wow, thank you, this from the expert on street photography... I feel flattered! 

And pursuaded to continue to post photos of people arriving for that wedding in York Minster on 15 May:

17.





18.





19.





20.





21.




(He's carrying a camera case, isn't he?)

22.




(She looks like the bride snatched "her" man away... )

23.





More to come, if you want...


----------



## LaFoto

OK, last one's of the guests arriving:

24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





Next would be the arrival of the bride's parents, bridesmaids, and the bride herself. Tomorrow...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Boy not many smiling faces at that wedding. That is one group of uptight people!

Edit: guys pants in #24. I cant believe his wife let him wear those in public.  And red socks?


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> 24.


The expression of the woman passing by is priceless!


----------



## LaFoto

Heehee John, I was debating with myself whether to actually write down my observation of that "priceless expression" myself, or whether to wait for someone to pick up on it. You DID pick up on it! This means you're actually looking at my photos, which makes me happy  ! 

OK, time for the 13 photos of those people arriving who were allowed to pull up right in front of the Minster doors:

1.





2.




She must be the bride's mother, I assume.

3.





4.




So he was "the official" one. Not like me, silly tourist, snapping away! 

5.




Second Jag pulling up

6.





7.




The bridesmaids

8.




And the bride and her dad!

9.





10.




Stopping and posing for her wedding photographer.
And by this time I realised from my point of view I would forever only get her back, so I decided to sprint across the square and look for a somewhat better vantage point.

11.




Dad, bride (unfortunately hidden), and bridesmaids (I can see only one) still stopping and smiling for the wedding photographer

12.





13.




And into church she went...


----------



## photosbybritni

javier said:


>



I've just been inspired, lol and I have literally just became one of your biggest fans!!!  Simply amazing, I love  people watching and capturing it as a still image, makes it even more  magical...

I haven't looked through them all, but so far my favorite is this one.  The man standing in a handicapped area.  His facial expression and sign  is priceless!  The umbrellas behind him at first glance looked like  angel wings, totally contradicting his image...Wonderful job!


----------



## Robin Usagani

But they sure know how to dress.  I wish people dress like this at American weddings.  More and more people wear jeans and women wear pants.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Boy not many smiling faces at that wedding. That is one group of uptight people!
> 
> Edit: guys pants in #24. I cant believe his wife let him wear those in public. And red socks?


----------



## SwissJ

javier said:


>


nice one


----------



## javier

photosbybritni said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been inspired, lol and I have literally just became one of your biggest fans!!!  Simply amazing, I love  people watching and capturing it as a still image, makes it even more  magical...
> 
> I haven't looked through them all, but so far my favorite is this one.  The man standing in a handicapped area.  His facial expression and sign  is priceless!  The umbrellas behind him at first glance looked like  angel wings, totally contradicting his image...Wonderful job!
Click to expand...

Wow. Thank you very much. I am flattered. 
Please take a look at my blog and web site (that is work in progress )


----------



## javier

SwissJ said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I have started to shoot allot in indoor malls. Lots happening in those places.


----------



## javier

From the Pasadena Chalk festival. This is the largest chalk festival in the world.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier, those chalk festival photos are fabulous. Looks like some great art work happening.


----------



## samal

Millennium Park, Chicago


----------



## javier

Pondering





Looking good





Playing the saw





Inside the mall





Shoppers





last of the mall shots


----------



## TMWallace




----------



## javier

TMWallace said:


>



:thumbup: fantastic!


----------



## javier

Here are more traditional street shots.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

javier said:


> From the Pasadena Chalk festival. This is the largest chalk festival in the world.



Wow! I wanna go here! Lol I find that chalk drawing very interesting...I bet its photog' heaven...nice shots.


----------



## LaFoto

Time for the Sunday Afternoon In Manchester-Photos (taken on 16 May 2010)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## javier

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Pasadena Chalk festival. This is the largest chalk festival in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I wanna go here! Lol I find that chalk drawing very interesting...I bet its photog' heaven...nice shots.
Click to expand...


Thank you. There was so many togs there, but what gets me is that most are so passive that they miss the shots.


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

He caught these kids smokin' a doob...






And caught me catching him catching them smokin' a doob...


----------



## javier

Drunk on the corner






Water jug





Simply pretty





Crosswalk





Hanging out





Baby dollz


----------



## Airborne_Guy

Heres my "contri".
This was taken from inside my Humvee in iraq by Musayiib with a P&S.


----------



## johngpt

Airborne_Guy said:


> Heres my "contri".
> This was taken from inside my Humvee in iraq by Musayiib with a P&S.


Now this is a change of pace from our customary street scene. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Simply pretty


Now there are great legs!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are great legs!
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## javier

Serenading the ladies





Chilling





Off to work





Smile





Orale





Look mom


----------



## javier

Legs










Posing





Stalking





The black cat





Hard rock


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Off to work


Lovely morning (or late afternoon  ) light and long shadows. Very satisfying framing and characterization. You caught this so well.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Orale



Beautiful light.


----------



## javier

Thanks a bunch John 

LA Tat





Stars





Tender moments





Dirty looks





Observing





Smile


----------



## javier

From the day before yesterday. A walk down historic Broadway in L.A.
Passing though





A dude and his girl





A vato and his chica





Light





Arguing





All smiles


----------



## Airborne_Guy

Javier were those taken at  Olvera St?


----------



## Airborne_Guy

johngpt said:


> Airborne_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my "contri".
> This was taken from inside my Humvee in iraq by Musayiib with a P&S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a change of pace from our customary street scene. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

 Anytime! Thanks!


----------



## javier

Airborne_Guy said:


> Javier were those taken at  Olvera St?


No, those where taken in the historic downtown L.A's theater district.


----------



## javier

Checking things out





Guard on duty





Busy corner





Boarding





The Bird Man





The Artist


----------



## Rekd

Long day of metal at Mayhem Festival in San Diego. 

3 songs into the set by Rob Zombie.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Flier sir?





Beauties





Errr, who is the Pirate





What have we here?





Who does not love Barney





Smile?


----------



## javier

I have been experimenting with a 50mm lens on an APS-C body and I find the length a bit to long. I miss so many shots and crop limbs and stuff, but they do give a different perspective.


----------



## johngpt

On an APS-C body, to come near the field of view of a 50mm on a full frame you need something like 31mm for the canon's 1.6 factor, or 33mm for the nikon's 1.5 factor. We had this as a challenge at one of my flickr groups. I was able to set my 17-55mm really close to the 31mm to try to shoot for that. A 50mm on my 40D is like an 80mm on a full frame body.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> On an APS-C body, to come near the field of view of a 50mm on a full frame you need something like 31mm for the canon's 1.6 factor, or 33mm for the nikon's 1.5 factor. We had this as a challenge at one of my flickr groups. I was able to set my 17-55mm really close to the 31mm to try to shoot for that. A 50mm on my 40D is like an 80mm on a full frame body.



John, I usually use a 24 in crop bodies, but have been experimenting a bit. On my full frame bodies I will usually use a 40mm lens. I guess I am just after a little different look


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> I guess I am just after a little different look


The look you're getting is great.


----------



## bobnr32

A basket case


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


> A basket case


Outstanding shot.


----------



## bobnr32

Some shots from Cambridge


----------



## Derrel

I saw this girl sitting on this giant concrete heat exhaust kinda thing, right next to a pale-yellow stucco-surfaced 2-story building behind and to her left...it was late in the day and the sun was very low on the horizon, so the light was exceedingly orange-ish. The sunlight was raking in at a steep angle, and I shot two frames and Ack! CARD FULL!!! About five seconds after this, her boyfriend pulled up in his car, she stood up, and walked to the car,got in,and they drove away. Total elapsed time, maybe 15 seconds start to finish...


----------



## javier

A giant cat





Puppy love





Warriors





Toking up





R u following us?





Passing by


----------



## Derrel

In the shot above, the expression on Darth Vader's face is priceless...and that woman is about to step on the star of a comedy genious...and yet seems oblivious to the fact that Uncle Milty feels that every time somebody steps on his star..


----------



## javier

preach it





The lady in red










Lurking in the shadows


----------



## javier

Ladies. 





Where is the rain?





It must be raining





Hello





I still do not see the rain





No rain, but I do see a chicken


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier

Nice set there Bob


----------



## javier

Super dad





Box all





Common L.A. street





Play it





A beauty passing by





Bringing it


----------



## javier

In LALA land





Ha?





Orale





Caned





Cruising





You again


----------



## bobnr32

Red hatters
1




2




3




4




5


----------



## javier

Bob, Love the red hatters...I just learned a few months ago that they are a world wide club. 

http://jgredline.blogspot.com/2010/05/angeles-flight-train-ride.html


----------



## javier

Juxtaposed





Waiting





Fish meal





Hollywood


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks Javier.
The red hatters made me feel young.
These are from Southwold.


----------



## bobnr32

Southwold is middle-class England on sea.
A vicar walking his dog




Old couple holding hands




Braving the elements




Cool dude




Man reading newspaper


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## javier

Lined up





No





Play it





Hard rock





Off to work





Coming soon


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## bobnr32

Trevor organises a games weekend every year


----------



## ghache

where do you live? i see alot of mexicans!


----------



## bruce282

Christmas Day in Mexico 2009. I know it's more of a snapshot but I like the colors.


----------



## javier

Hustling






Bad hair day





?





Beauty










Say Cheese


----------



## SageMark

I love the first one you just posted. The rest to me are kinda meh.


----------



## javier

SageMark said:


> I love the first one you just posted. The rest to me are kinda meh.


Fair enough. Thank you. I will be more selective next time


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Rekd

Javier, 

Did she see you with the camera and pose her legs like that? That's a very big... picture!

Here's a sleeper. If you knew it was at Disneyland would it make the pict any different?


----------



## bigtwinky

I think there is no other way to photograph this...

and it will probably be my last photo taken of a random man's ass


----------



## javier

Rekd said:


> Javier,
> 
> Did she see you with the camera and pose her legs like that? That's a very big... picture!



If it is the one I am thinking about, YES. That happens allot. They start posing but pretending they don't see me taking their picture.  I am very obvious and open about my street shooting which is part of the problem. Still, it is cool 

by the way, I will be in San Diego in a couple of weeks. I was going to go shooting in old town san diego. If your up for it, let me know. We will see what we find


----------



## javier

I took some 8-10 pictures of her, but only kept the one I posted and these two.


----------



## javier

Another one pretending she does not see me...LOL..It is like reverse street shooting.
My wife says I get away with it because of my green eyes and boldness...LOL


----------



## javier

Chilling





Puppy love





Stepping out





This is how you do it





Sleepy eyes





Checking things out


----------



## javier

bigtwinky said:


> I think there is no other way to photograph this...
> 
> and it will probably be my last photo taken of a random man's ass


:thumbup:lol...Was / is this the NY naked cowboy?


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

javier said:


> by the way, I will be in San Diego in a couple of weeks. I was going to go shooting in old town san diego. If your up for it, let me know. We will see what we find



I haven't gone out with the intent to shoot street yet. Thought about it several times after browsing this thread. 

Let me know when you'll be around and I'll see if I can head out there.


----------



## D3KNikki

old orchard maine


----------



## javier

*I saw this fellow singing his heart out, when....*




*
The real image came along. Check out the shoes.*





Folks and their dogs





HAIR





twins


----------



## danielsmith4213

javier those were amazing


----------



## fuglychick21




----------



## orb9220

Always been uncomfortable shooting public. But sometimes it grabs me to take a shot from time to time.




Forgotten by orb9220, on Flickr




Despair by orb9220, on Flickr

Some consider those kind of shots opportunist. But for me it is my history. Being a recovering alcoholic with 9 years of sobriety and living on the streets myself. Sometimes I am drawn to capture the misery of my past.

Sometimes it is a special feeling moment. 




Lady at Rest B&amp;W by orb9220, on Flickr




Women On the Move &amp; Carefree by orb9220, on Flickr




&quot;Gay Pride Parade - 2010&quot; - 45 by orb9220, on Flickr

But still way to self conscious to do it on a regular type shooting. As have a high regard for people's privacy even when in public.
.


----------



## javier

danielsmith4213 said:


> javier those were amazing


Thank you kindly


----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> Always been uncomfortable shooting public. But sometimes it grabs me to take a shot from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgotten by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despair by orb9220, on Flickr
> _*
> Some consider those kind of shots opportunist. But for me it is my history. Being a recovering alcoholic with 9 years of sobriety and living on the streets myself. Sometimes I am drawn to capture the misery of my past.*_
> 
> Sometimes it is a special feeling moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady at Rest B&amp;W by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/orb9220/4864027802/



This series is simply fantastic. Some of my fav of the thread. As far as homeless folks go, I thank you for the explanation. I myself work with homeless and infact I work with some homeless shelters as well. 
Check out this link and scroll down to about the middle or so.
http://jgredline.blogspot.com/2009_09_01_archive.html


----------



## javier

The walking drunk





The sitting drunk










I see you





Which way?


----------



## Mcleod

I think this should count as street photography,It was in public and the kid
was a stranger, I took it at a car show on the weekend. Straight away I thought 
of this thread. Shortley after I took this pic his Daddy found him,lol.


----------



## orb9220

[/quote]

This series is simply fantastic. Some of my fav of the thread. As far as homeless folks go, I thank you for the explanation. I myself work with homeless and infact I work with some homeless shelters as well. 
Check out this link and scroll down to about the middle or so.
Street Vision: September 2009[/QUOTE]


Thanks for comments on my images. And yep I took a look at your blog and keep up the great works. As these kind of social issues need to be recorded and to get people interested in helping the less fortunate. Many have mental conditions that society has decided not to fund for their welfare and well-being but dumps many on the streets. And I can assure you it costs much more having public,police and emergency services deal with them in public. Then what a more strict type group home where they could get their needs met.
.


----------



## javier

Classic





The secret window





The man praying to use the rest room





The intense videotog





You looking at me!?!





Ice cream





*All made with the Canon G9 point and shoot.*


----------



## orb9220

javier said:


> Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secret window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man praying to use the rest room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intense videotog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You looking at me!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All made with the Canon G9 point and shoot.*



Nicely Done!... Captures that Street Feel to them.


----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> Nicely Done!... Captures that Street Feel to them.



Thank you very much!

Alpha male





Devil people?





The real Hollywood.





I see you.





Puppy love


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> [/IMG]


Outstanding shot.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding shot.
Click to expand...


Thanks John!

The shadow





Standing tall





The shy one





Passing through





But a blur





Lips


----------



## javier

Hi folks. Well, I went out for a labor day street crawl on Monday and by that I mean a crawl. It is hard to walk very far and or fast with a knee brace, but I managed...Anyway, I have seen many strange things over the years, but this has to be in the top 5. This was the most bizarre deal. First I was in one of the Ghetto parts of Hollywood. I saw this fellow sitting at the bus stop so I proceeded to cross the street and took this snap. When he saw me take the snap, he got up and started to walk away, so I took another quick one while still walking in the street as he was walking away. Normally I am not a chimper, but this was strange to me as I thought there where two people. When I looked and saw that it was one. What was more creepy, is that it looked just like the fellow with the legs, I had to try and get a third pic. So here I am peg leg and all chasing him to tray and get a close up when he saw me and started to cuss me out in a strange language...I thought he was going to attack me, so I started to get ready, but he backed off and walked away.


----------



## Daki_One

everyone's got a rap


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Hi folks. Well, I went out for a labor day street crawl on Monday and by that I mean a crawl. It is hard to walk very far and or fast with a knee brace, but I managed...Anyway, I have seen many strange things over the years, but this has to be in the top 5. This was the most bizarre deal. First I was in one of the Ghetto parts of Hollywood. I saw this fellow sitting at the bus stop so I proceeded to cross the street and took this snap. When he saw me take the snap, he got up and started to walk away, so I took another quick one while still walking in the street as he was walking away. Normally I am not a chimper, but this was strange to me as I thought there where two people. When I looked and saw that it was one. What was more creepy, is that it looked just like the fellow with the legs, I had to try and get a third pic. So here I am peg leg and all chasing him to tray and get a close up when he saw me and started to cuss me out in a strange language...I thought he was going to attack me, so I started to get ready, but he backed off and walked away.



I can see how this could be one of the more _curious_ encounters you've had.


----------



## photography1

Great street shots. People are very interesting to observe.


----------



## javier

The path






Good times





Passing through





Bike riding





Lottery ticket line


----------



## bruce282

javier,

Since I'd like to try my hand at street photography, are most of these candid or do the folks know you're taking their picture?

Bruce


----------



## javier

bruce282 said:


> javier,
> 
> Since I'd like to try my hand at street photography, are most of these candid or do the folks know you're taking their picture?
> 
> Bruce



Bruce, By all means get out there and have some fun. I would say that 98% of my captures are candids. Of that 98%, atleast half would know I am taking their picture as I am very obvious in what I am doing. I also work in close. 5 to 20 feet is my working range as it is more personal and puts me in the scene. 

Sun glasses





Missed the focus, but like the capture.





The sale





Light


----------



## dalewood

these are some great shots!! some are rather comical. keep up the good work


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Great catch Javier. I especially love that mom's expression, and how isolated she and her daughter are, on that side of the divider.


----------



## javier

Thank you John. I hated that I missed the focus on that one. 

Selling bracelets





Standing still





Le artist





Yo, you looking at me?





Spaced out


----------



## bruce282

Christmas time in Mexico 2009.


----------



## javier

Simply a picture I really like. What a precious scene, mama and her baby.





The walking guitarist





Street portrait





Caught you





Close





Chimping


----------



## kalmkidd

jav friday night ill be upping my outcome lol


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> jav friday night ill be upping my outcome lol



Awesome, looking forward to it


----------



## kalmkidd

javier said:


> kalmkidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> jav friday night ill be upping my outcome lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, looking forward to it
Click to expand...


i just made most likely my final post on the other side. im sorry for getting into yours and his business but that post blew me out and i kinda have some anger problems lol.


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalmkidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> jav friday night ill be upping my outcome lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, looking forward to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just made most likely my final post on the other side. im sorry for getting into yours and his business but that post blew me out and i kinda have some anger problems lol.
Click to expand...


No worries, Have fun!


----------



## kalmkidd

hey jav find me a lens on ebay for fairly good price for the d3000 and ill buy it right now lol


----------



## beni_hung

This is by far my favorite thread.


----------



## kalmkidd

beni_hung said:


> This is by far my favorite thread.




cause this is what REAL photography is. not a mountain or a sunset that spent 45minutes in photoshop.


----------



## javier

Boots






Chimping





Dirty looks





Peak a boo


----------



## kalmkidd

ok jav i have about 500 photos from NYC so stay tuned they will be up tonight


----------



## kalmkidd

were hungry man.






dont take my picture





the look of death javier warned me about..





heading to wall street





you must be born again





dont even know lol





selling his art





gave him 20bucks for 2 pics and a convo. really nice guy 85yr old vet





hey bro. buy my cd i wanna be a rapper


----------



## kalmkidd

doing what i was. 





talk about needing coffee in the AM.


----------



## Irishwake

Park in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> gave him 20bucks for 2 pics and a convo. really nice guy 85yr old vet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro. buy my cd i wanna be a rapper



These two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Well done!


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> doing what i was.



Love this one as well. The tog in the back ground makes this one for me. :thumbup:


----------



## kalmkidd

so not bad for my first attempt? b+? lol


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> so not bad for my first attempt? b+? lol



Actually, it was a great start. I am amazed you did this well. Did you end up with manual settings on your cam?


----------



## javier

There goes red





Cool glasses





Busted





Thirsty


----------



## kalmkidd

javier said:


> kalmkidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> so not bad for my first attempt? b+? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a great start. I am amazed you did this well. Did you end up with manual settings on your cam?
Click to expand...



yes i tried portrait and a semi macro but the shutter was to slow and i was getting movement blur, so i had to manual.

and i as well seem to like my shots, and growing up and loving this lifestyle i think street photography is gonna be my strongest point its def my favorite after only 1 outing lol.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Yogi Berra sings the blues?


----------



## javier

The path






Down low





Movie making





Holding up the wall.





Looking up or down. perspective


----------



## javier

Lens flare





The latest look





Opposites





Oh my





Which way do we go?





The light


----------



## filmshooter

The fella in the "Which way do we go" photo has a look on his face like, "Where are we? Did he just take our picture? Should I be flattered, pose, ask directions or kick his butt?" That's great. Hopefully no photographers were harmed in the making of that post.

Great shots!


----------



## johngpt

"The Out of Towners."


----------



## javier

Lets eat 





Passing by










Writing a sign





Checking her face book page





Smile for the cam


----------



## javier

Here are some pics I took last night. I was testing my nice new shiny Lumix LX-5....I really love my new point and shoot, but really wished I had a DSLR with me this day....I have no idea who these celebs are, so maybe someone here can help with that. All are from ISO 800-1600


























More here....http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgredline/


----------



## javier

Chatting away





V





Rock star





Say cheese





Retired





Puppy love


----------



## bruce282

After the fire clean up.


----------



## javier

Day dreamer





Don't drop her spidy





Strange dude





I love L.A.


----------



## DAFTEK

Terminator's Wife spotted in Chicago...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Love the guy looking over the wall.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the guy looking over the wall.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. That is indeed what made it for me as well.


----------



## kalmkidd




----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


>



Nice one!


----------



## javier

Saw this fellow...





and got his pic 





The guitarist





Passing through





A living doll..No pp





The snarl





*Lumix LX-5*


----------



## javier

The kiss






Take a look





Yea, he got me!





Its me or the dog!





Going down





Going up





*Lumix LX-5*


----------



## AustinPhotographer

Spy Lens at The Photojojo Store

Something I found while stumbling photography sites - It's basically just a 90 degree mirror that attaches to the end of your lens. It would probably do a decent job fooling most.


----------



## javier

AustinPhotographer said:


> Spy Lens at The Photojojo Store
> 
> Something I found while stumbling photography sites - It's basically just a 90 degree mirror that attaches to the end of your lens. It would probably do a decent job fooling most.



That seems creepy to me. No offense intended.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Yes, but have you noticed the visage on the person (?) over her shoulder?


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


This one, I'd keep my eye on, and never turn my back.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> Saw this fellow...
> 
> 
> and got his pic


 
LOL!  That dude was on last season of Bullrun!  I believe he was on team Corvette.  Obviously starved for attention.  Im sure you made his day.  Great capture.  :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Chatting away as the world walks by





Playing hard





Scooting by





The kiss





Passion


----------



## javier

I am trying some new things with the scanner. Some I like and some I don't. I set the scanner to vibrant and batch scanned 30 images. Let me know if they are too exaggerated. The Camera was an old school Pentax K1000, SMC-M50, UlTRA MAX 400
I forgot that this meter tends to underexpose about 1/2 stop or so.

Hanging out.





Dodger fans





Walking herself





Under the wings





Moving day





Dexter


----------



## javier

More of that Ultra Max 400 scanned in vibrant mode

Hurry up





Texting away





Shoe shine





Read all about it





For sale?





Standing tall


----------



## javier

More small snap shots of real life. 
Pentax K1000, SMC-M50, UltraMax 400 scanned in vibrant mode with HP 4050 scanner

Bike sale





The news





Shopping behind bars





Burger joint





The open door





Portable hot dog stand


----------



## Casshew




----------



## Rekd

javier said:


> A living doll..No pp



zOMG! The "style will save us" shirt behind! Excellent! I'd pay someone to walk around town behind people while wearing that.


----------



## Sjixxxy




----------



## Greasy

This isn't really close enough to claim I was photographing people, and I only noticed that background handshake after uploading to my computer, but I still like it...












Early morning fishing


----------



## meganmarie

I love your work. Great job!


----------



## javier

More UltraMax 400 scanned in Vibrant mode



I know I can, I know I can.






Passing the time





Crazy hair





The bike riding his dude





Real life


----------



## brett_93_ex

I'm new here but I'll play.

1. Hanging out with my buddy.






2. Back in my day....






3. Me taken by Dad.






4. A mom and her boy.







.


----------



## javier

There is but one way





Weird dude





Having a good time.





Resting





Rocking





Tog in action


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Tog in action


Is it me, or does the one on the left, despite being in drag, resemble Harpo Marx, while the photographer, because of that hat, resemble Chico? Were they together or is this just one of the many coincidences of life?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tog in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does the one on the left, despite being in drag, resemble Harpo Marx, while the photographer, because of that hat, resemble Chico? Were they together or is this just one of the many coincidences of life?
Click to expand...


Thats a good catch John. To to be honest, when I took the picture, i noticed the fellow in costume, but did not really pay more attention than that. What I liked was all the color at the time, but when I looked at the pictures, they where all washed out, so black and white was my way of trying to save it.


----------



## brianfm

(1)





(2)





(3)





(4)


----------



## javier

brianfm said:


> (3)


 

This is a fantastic capture!


----------



## javier

Standing tall





She loves her boyfriend





Transaction





Upset


----------



## brianfm

javier said:


> brianfm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fantastic capture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Got lucky.
Click to expand...


----------



## Capeesh

I Luv my sunglasses !


----------



## javier

Shades





Standing pretty





The walk





The old back entrance





Blockers out front





Yapping away


----------



## javier

Not too happy





Cell phone companies collecting billions





Holding my card





Intense





Puppy love





Oblivious


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Great shot.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot.
Click to expand...


Thanks John. That is one of those places I shoot ''everytime'' I am by there and so as such, I am saddened by the fact that a news stand that was their along the wall for some 60 years is gone now. So sad.


----------



## johngpt

Very sad. So much of that these days.


----------



## javier

Orale, que paso






Live mannequin





The long walk





Was up





There is gold in them their hills





Happy go lucky


----------



## bobnr32

Some from Bucharest
man and dog




taking it easy




posing




sleeping rough




studying the soccer results


----------



## javier

*@Bob. Love number 2 and 4. Those are some fine street shots. Great captures*



Checking out the scenery





Juxtaposed





Free bracelets





What?





Trumpet blast





Candy store


----------



## javier

Raspado





Selling munchies





Enjoying the corn on the stick





No, no no





Looks mad





Autograph anyone?


----------



## javier

The eyes





Spin it





Smile? Maybe?





Yuz?





Cool shades





Lunch time


----------



## bentcountershaft

I took these last spring, having been bitten by this thread.  I didn't care all that much for them then and really haven't done much in the way of street shooting since even though I still follow this thread.  Recently I've been itching to try it again and decided to take another look at these to see what I need to improve on.  I think my subconscious desire for positive reinforcement has driven me to like a few of them, despite their faults.  Anyway I thought I'd share them since I haven't contributed to this thread that gives me much inspiration.  Thanks to you all for that.


----------



## bobnr32

I like them. #4 is my fav-wonderful atmosphere.
I find no real inspiration at home, but at the mo I'm in Bucharest.
piper




pieces of 8




it's like this...




Harry Potter fan


----------



## bobnr32

These guys were going to a board meeting




Trying to look cool holding a cigarette


----------



## javier

Come on, you want to smile





Passing the time





A great time





The cowboy





I should have run





Am I in here


----------



## Sisco

Not living in an inner city, these are as "street" as I get

We get alot of Buskers on the waterfront in the summer months


----------



## bobnr32

#4 is awesome!


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> #4 is awesome!



+1 I could not agree more! :thumbup:


----------



## jake337

State fair Minnesota 2010​


----------



## javier

More from the sp2 and Ilford XP-2


----------



## Sisco

Thanks you Bob and Javier

Some fabulous captures here.


----------



## javier

Street portraits.


----------



## osvme

musicaleCA said:


> Blue and Blonde



hey my doll has her hair!


----------



## javier

Meet Daniela





Meet Pokahantas





Meet Julian





Meet Warlock


----------



## javier

Meet Tap





Meet Steven





Meet E.T


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



You've got working man hands Javier. And I see you've been up to your usual distributing.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got working man hands Javier. And I see you've been up to your usual distributing.
Click to expand...


Yes, Thank you very much 

The Sara Palin thing going on





Oblivious





Things are looking up





Lurking in the shadows





Chatter





Happy


----------



## Seekwence

Here's one from Tiananmen Square


----------



## javier

Seekwence said:


> Here's one from Tiananmen Square



This one in all its simplicity is fantastic!


----------



## javier

Bike





Lunch time





I see you





Posed


----------



## bruce282

javier said:


> More from the sp2 and Ilford XP-2


 
Javier, how do you digitize your images, scanning film or actual pictures? I'm gathering stuff to develop B&W shot with my F3, I've had a local shop develop and scan high res images, but I'm not happy with the results.


Bruce


----------



## javier

bruce282 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from the sp2 and Ilford XP-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, how do you digitize your images, scanning film or actual pictures? I'm gathering stuff to develop B&W shot with my F3, I've had a local shop develop and scan high res images, but I'm not happy with the results.
> 
> 
> Bruce
Click to expand...


Bruce, I scan my own negatives and slides. It is the only way I am happy with my results. I have a couple of HP film scanners. The G4050 with Silverfast software is my favorite.


----------



## javier

Zara





Ice cream





Rent a cop





Things are looking up


----------



## javier

Here are a few images I made when I visited San Franciscos China town a few weeks back. I was out there in the pouring rain with a T shirt and my beloved K20D with the Tamron 17-35 that held up perfectly in the rain.


----------



## Biggs88

While I just put this photo in another thread, I thought it would fit here.

Javier: I really like your shots! Great stuff!


----------



## javier

Biggs88 said:


> While I just put this photo in another thread, I thought it would fit here.
> 
> Javier: I really like your shots! Great stuff!



Thank you very much for the kind words and thank you for the contribution. If you have more, please post em up


----------



## javier

A 1 mile walk in downtown L.A.






























LX-5


----------



## johngpt

The light umbrella in #1 and the large faces smiling down on the women in #7 I think are great!


----------



## javier

*Thanks John *

smile for me.





Passing time





Renegades





Texting


----------



## javier

Biker dude





Space cadet





Happy go lucky





Tough guy





Seeing stars





So L.A.


----------



## javier

Yep





That way





Hair cut anyone?





So gloom





Bad day, I guess





Another texter


----------



## javier




----------



## Allen




----------



## javier

A walk in the rain with what appears to be a WR Tamy


----------



## javier

Allen said:


>



Nice capture and use of the sepia tone


----------



## loosecanon

OK I'll play......taken a while back in Montana.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Tough guy


Love that Chaplin looking over the tough guy's shoulder! Totally the essence of Chaplin's films!

And Javier, that series done in mono during the rain is terrific.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Chaplin looking over the tough guy's shoulder! Totally the essence of Chaplin's films!
> 
> And Javier, that series done in mono during the rain is terrific.
Click to expand...


Thanks  a bunch John ... Truly, I love shooting out in the rain.


----------



## Allen

javier said:


> Nice capture and use of the sepia tone



Thanks


----------



## rabman




----------



## javier

Too cool





The walk





In a rush





You are under arrest





Snooping 





You again


----------



## javier

A few more rain pictures with my WR Tamron 17-35































I love shooting in the rain.


----------



## johngpt

Your rain photos are especially nice.




javier said:


>



This young lady should be playing professional poker. Look at the guy's expression. I feel so bad for him!


----------



## javier

The last of my rain shots


----------



## javier

Standing tall and pretty





Strange dude, maybe not. It is L.A.





I run into this fellow allot it seems. Nice guy





We need to leave





This was the first time I saw this fellow. 





How about a tune?


----------



## shaunly




----------



## javier

Chowing down on a dog





The walking guitarist





The world revolves around me.





Supergirl and friends





NW


----------



## javier

Cards anyone?





Orale





Not happy





The world champion lakers


----------



## zandman

captivated by zandbox, on Flickr


----------



## rainking




----------



## javier

Here are a few from Today as stumbled onto this Santa deal. I was testing out my latest purchase. A D7000.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Upset about something





Not so much





Happy go lucky





Spike





Trapped


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>




I've heard of gay pride, and now we have santa pride too?


----------



## javier

Walking mad





OOOOH





Them boots where made for walking





and walking





I'm taken





Mans best friend


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of gay pride, and now we have santa pride too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have yet to shoot at a gay pride parade. One of these days.
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

Juxtaposed






La migra





Oh Grandma...ummm





EYE C U


----------



## Seekwence

At the races:

1.





2.


----------



## javier

Oh, I love horse races. It has been too long since I have been to them. Thanks for the wonderful reminder and pics


----------



## javier

Watching over her





Checking out the scenery





Flat tire





Junk





$12.00 pizza...





Every day Life


----------



## javier

The hat





Shoe shine





Dolls





A big drink





A snap shot


----------



## Suede

[/IMG]


----------



## javier

I went out shooting in the rain Yesterday and this is some of what I got.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>




I'm sorry, but this one is just hysterical!!
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## javier

Thanks John. I thought it was rather funny myself.


----------



## javier

A few more snaps from the day before out in about in the rain


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



The Hulk panhandling. Damn, the economy *is* tough!


----------



## javier

Running off with the stroller?





Spotted, na





Yes, you.





Beauty in a crowd





Waiting





LA


----------



## javier

Sitting beauty





Baby in a stroller





The hat





The heels





Bags





The lady in red


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## DxAxN




----------



## javier

a doggy dog world






don't be shy





respect!





some sort of style?


----------



## javier

Stupid is





Watching the world go by





Waiting for a ride





cool dude?





L.A.





Watching and waiting


----------



## DxAxN

Tai Chi


----------



## javier

nice capture dx


----------



## javier

here comes the train





run





posing





conversing





no he did not





the look and the LOOK


----------



## javier

another elvis sighting





standing tall





Sitting 





Bus stop





phone home





America


----------



## Scatterbrained

The first shots of the new year.


----------



## javier

jay, love the second one. i keep telling myself i do not want or need a fish eye and then this ;-)  lol


----------



## johngpt

Javier, I suspect that Scatterbrained's name isn't Jay, and that he's quoting the photographer, Jay Maisel. 

And those are some fine images Scatterbrained!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Love the composition, with the diagonal from low left to upper right formed by the three people (er, two people and one mannequin). Very cool...


----------



## javier

thanks john
heels





yard sale





shoe shine boy





chilling





where is the bus





cha cha


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



Been a long time since I've seen what looks to be a working pay phone.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a long time since I've seen what looks to be a working pay phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks john. is that not the truth though! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

best friends for life?


----------



## javier

A tough life





Passing through





busy bus stop





fresh





standing around





hitching a ride


----------



## javier

This is not normally my style of shot, but this one stood out to me when I saw it.

At a cross roads






Lovely lady playing in the park...I love the hair curls.





Echo park





A little further down





Trash every place I looked....makes me mad





Shutter went off by accident.


----------



## Rob_W

1





2





3





4 





5





6


----------



## javier

Here are a few more from Echo Park

Cooking lunch which I thought was quite cool.





Stairs





Smile for the cam





I stopped here on my way to Hollywood





Echo park store front





The tongue


----------



## johngpt

Echo Park. Michael Connelly has a murder mystery titled that. Read it so long ago, I've forgotten its plot.


----------



## javier

more from walk through echo park.

an average store front





walking the bridge





baby stroller





it seems like these where everyplace i looked





not sure what this means, but the building was empty





and this is what I saw


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## johngpt

Really nice stuff. Someday we're supposed to get streets here...



Just noticed that this was post 2,345 for me. I'm sure that this must have some cosmic significance!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Really nice stuff. Someday we're supposed to get streets here...



john, next time i am down there, we will need to get together and go find some street shots. they really are all over, even in rural areas. they may not have a person, but they are still a street shot. 

i have been doing allot of urban street shooting of late.


----------



## johngpt

I was coming along really well with my planning for capturing a stranger street style, but then the men in the white coats confiscated my duct tape and zip ties...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

These are from a stroll through China town in L.A. this past saturday. I was hoping to get those funky colors from the superia as I do with the 99 cents film, but to no avail. They are close, but not quite there.

The reds always seem to be really ''red''





passing by





street performer





busy shops





lots of people having fun





a passing beauty


----------



## javier

waiting 





snaped me ;-)





boo





waiting to cross





wb on film?






the end of the tunnel


----------



## javier

Click on images for larger





the bird lady by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




the cowboy by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




a friend by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




flying rats by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

vendor





a girl





checkers





in passing





my fav of the day


----------



## dnavarrojr




----------



## javier

the hat






things are looking up





standing cool





whats up?





what to do?





hard rock


----------



## javier

charlies angels





a man pretending to be blind to collect money...shameful





what is in the bag





but mom





got hi





a little angel





shot with the lx-5


----------



## Samerr9

@ F1 Abu Dhabi


----------



## javier

alone





shy





chewing





lets see





today is my birthday





peace


----------



## javier

i see stars





dog eat dog





oh my heart





play that funky music





yellow





too cool


----------



## javier

the tog



the tog by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

the hair



hair by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

the hats



the hats by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

the rat, it does not get any more street than this.



the street rat by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Ratzo Rizzo!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Ratzo Rizzo!



you got that right john!


----------



## javier

waiting at attention





dirty man





wink





bring on the dogs


----------



## javier

confident





intense





working man





mira nomas





the look





L.A.


----------



## zxcv1

The OP's last two pictures is freakin genius! :thumbup:


----------



## thingsIsee

Javir, 
these are some amazing shots and the use of developing process, but that is one weird planet you live in.  some of the strangest sites I have ever seen


----------



## javier

thingsIsee said:


> Javir,
> these are some amazing shots and the use of developing process, but that is one weird planet you live in.  some of the strangest sites I have ever seen



thank you. it is my goal to try and portray the city i love as it really is..


come on!





chatty





bump





wandering





i c stars





the strut


----------



## javier

on sale





kobe





alone





quite cool





zebra





cool ones


----------



## javier

walterabish said:


> You posted a photo. I am very very lick



i do not get it?


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



I'd always wondered where M. Poppins had gotten off to...


----------



## Scatterbrained

johngpt said:


> I'd always wondered where M. Poppins had gotten off to...


----------



## Scatterbrained

I don't think he's gonna make it before they close....






mmmmnuummummumnunnnumm.........


----------



## Ro101

johngpt said:


> I'd always wondered where M. Poppins had gotten off to...



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## javier

walking tall





intense





the wanderers





mona





lost





coming and going


----------



## FranDaMan

IMG_6424.jpg by Francis de Beus, on Flickr


----------



## Sjixxxy




----------



## javier

busy corner





a very boring shot that I like but don't know why.





hollywood dreams





Another boring shot that I like.





Sing it!





Emotion


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> a very boring shot that I like but don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the composition and the textures. Catching the figures where you have, and then the textures of the background with that extra rectangle around them, really is nice. That, and that they are looking into the main portion of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another boring shot that I like.



And again, the background textures with the figure, make a great graphic design.


----------



## javier

*John, Thank you so much for the comments. They are most valued to me *

Dancing the day away





The guy took a slap at me, but missed.





sing me a new song





belt it out


----------



## javier

street shooter trying to be sly





holding up the wall





in a rush to get no place





who knows


----------



## kalmkidd




----------



## kalmkidd




----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


>


 
Nice capture!


----------



## javier

wazz up





holding up the pole





Share





Suzie


----------



## kalmkidd




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


 
Outstanding shot Javier.


----------



## johngpt

kalmkidd said:


>


 
You and Javier, being on each coast in metro areas, are like the bookends to this street photography thread!


----------



## kalmkidd

thanks john. and i must give respect every tip i have gotten and piece i have learned in street work came from javier or his site. glad you like my outcomes.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Great work in here all. Working my way through every page... 53 of 96 so far, while to go yet 

Going to have a dig through my pics see if anything fits the bill, but it has tempted me to try some street stuff.


----------



## javier

Twisted_Pixel said:


> Great work in here all. Working my way through every page... 53 of 96 so far, while to go yet
> 
> Going to have a dig through my pics see if anything fits the bill, but it has tempted me to try some street stuff.


 
Oh please do. the more the better


----------



## kalmkidd

ill be hitting wall street and time square this saturday so stay tuned .


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

javier said:


> Well, I went out today to try and get some St Patrick images....


 
Lol, I bought my jacket in that shop can actually see it hanging inside. I had a brief holiday out to LA back in July 2010. Thanks for bringing back good memories


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Couple of shots from today. First day of street shooting, so took a little time to get going and all are in relative safety.
Not sure whether they all count as 'street' as quite a few are missing people in the shot, but thought I'd post up all I captured today.
These are all straight out of camera.

01



DSC_0002 by hex4753, on Flickr

02



DSC_0006 by hex4753, on Flickr

03



DSC_0008 by hex4753, on Flickr

04



DSC_0009 by hex4753, on Flickr

05



DSC_0010 by hex4753, on Flickr

06
Saw this young woman from the other side of the street, so had to come get a shot. Wish I'd had the courage to get a closer one.



DSC_0016 by hex4753, on Flickr

07



DSC_0017 by hex4753, on Flickr

08



DSC_0018 by hex4753, on Flickr

09



DSC_0019 by hex4753, on Flickr

10



DSC_0020 by hex4753, on Flickr

11



DSC_0021 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

And finally read every page...for now 
It has been an inspiration, thanks all. Especially to Javier for starting it all off.


----------



## kalmkidd

i wouldnt consider your work street/people but pics are def awesome and all the subjects have interest. nice work.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Thanks for the feed back kalmkidd. Future posts will leave out the extras and focus on the people 

Speaking of which I was out again today, so some more to post up shortly.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

01




DSC_0033 by hex4753, on Flickr

02




DSC_0038 by hex4753, on Flickr

03




DSC_0060 by hex4753, on Flickr

04




DSC_0061 by hex4753, on Flickr

05




DSC_0066 by hex4753, on Flickr

06




DSC_0071 by hex4753, on Flickr

07




DSC_0085 by hex4753, on Flickr

08




DSC_0092 by hex4753, on Flickr

09




DSC_0093 by hex4753, on Flickr

10




DSC_0096 by hex4753, on Flickr

11




DSC_0098 by hex4753, on Flickr

12




DSC_0100 by hex4753, on Flickr

13




DSC_0101 by hex4753, on Flickr

14




DSC_0114 by hex4753, on Flickr

15




DSC_0125 by hex4753, on Flickr

16




DSC_0127 by hex4753, on Flickr

17




DSC_0128 by hex4753, on Flickr

18




DSC_0131 by hex4753, on Flickr

19




DSC_0134 by hex4753, on Flickr

20




DSC_0140 by hex4753, on Flickr

21




DSC_0154 by hex4753, on Flickr

22




DSC_0157 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## kalmkidd

nice stuff again twisted 18 is my fav and i wish you could have gotten closer, also like 22 a lot. glad to have another frequent street person here


----------



## javier

kalmkidd said:


> ill be hitting wall street and time square this saturday so stay tuned .


 
awe-some, can't wait!


----------



## javier

Twisted_Pixel said:


> And finally read every page...for now
> It has been an inspiration, thanks all. Especially to Javier for starting it all off.


 
Thank you and I very much enjoyed your pics...Remember, be confident!


----------



## javier

Stop yelling at me!....let go of my hand*!*






Intense





framed





looking ahead


----------



## Scatterbrained

I caught this one at Disney's Hollywood Studios over the weekend. I still can't believe I managed to get a shot that day that wasn't full of people, the place was so packed you couldn't move.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

A few more from today...

01




DSC_0160 by hex4753, on Flickr

02




DSC_0165 by hex4753, on Flickr

03




DSC_0166 by hex4753, on Flickr

04




DSC_0171 by hex4753, on Flickr

05




DSC_0179 by hex4753, on Flickr

06




DSC_0180 by hex4753, on Flickr

07




DSC_0182 by hex4753, on Flickr

08




DSC_0189 by hex4753, on Flickr

09




DSC_0195 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Gareth, I really like that your are getting down with it...Keep at it as it gets easier. I like number 9


----------



## javier

pondering his next move





what the





pensive





I am going to kill him


----------



## javier

Scatterbrained said:


> I caught this one at Disney's Hollywood Studios over the weekend. I still can't believe I managed to get a shot that day that wasn't full of people, the place was so packed you couldn't move.


 
This is excellent!


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> pondering his next move



Outstanding framing.


----------



## kalmkidd

jav the pondering his next move shot is EPIC!!


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

A few more from today...

01




The fans by hex4753, on Flickr

02




Exit preparation by hex4753, on Flickr

03




The getaway car by hex4753, on Flickr

04




DSC_0034 by hex4753, on Flickr

05




DSC_0036 by hex4753, on Flickr

06




DSC_0091 by hex4753, on Flickr

07




DSC_0107 by hex4753, on Flickr

08




DSC_0131 by hex4753, on Flickr

09




DSC_0146 by hex4753, on Flickr

10




DSC_0158 by hex4753, on Flickr

11




DSC_0162 by hex4753, on Flickr

12




DSC_0191 by hex4753, on Flickr

13




DSC_0234 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## kalmkidd

nice series twisted. now this is people lol.


----------



## javier

someone's pops





I said, ''Ladies, how about a smile'' and I got a smirk. 





ear rings





i c u


----------



## javier

arguing or talking, I could not tell the difference.





Hi there? no..ok





boots





Smile





thats better








resting in public by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> resting in public by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


 
Officer: You're under arrest!
Perp: Thanks, I could use a rest...


----------



## rbraden

There's some really great stuff in this thread.  I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at it.  Two things that stand out to me right off the bat:  I need to shoot more black and white (cause I'm loving what some of your are posting), and I need to get my a$s out and shoot more


----------



## Scatterbrained

Some kids plotting to take over the world. Ok, so they are actually waiting for a fireworks show.


----------



## johngpt

Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## javier

The great one





wow!





belting out those tunes





get legal


----------



## javier

One of my favorite charities





Common, give me that smile...





The venice sheriff





thinking about the day





I was very sad to see Scotty passed away. He was a nice guy and will miss him on my strolls through the beach.


----------



## javier

Street





I was surprised at how many people liked this on flickr.



L.A. mannequins by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

Dreaming of a new tat





Spark it up


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> I was surprised at how many people liked this on flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. mannequins


 
Yeah, me too...
:lmao:


----------



## rbraden

From late this past summer...


----------



## javier

Perhaps one of the easiest I have gotten all year.





peak aboo, i see u





rosary beads anyone?





dirty harry





Feet..



feet by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

You gotta love it!.....





A smirk, blush and a smile....Girls, gotta love em.





Union station with her teddy bear





strolling through union station








boots inside union station by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

Hey there





Puzzles





The world is ending soon





happy go lucky


----------



## Silver Halide

JAVIER, I love your pictures. They're so simple yet they say so much. 




ALEXMOI by Towers Photo, on Flickr




IMG_0363 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




IMG_0359 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




IMG_0330 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




DSC09553 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




IMG_1462 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




DSC06841 by Towers Photo, on Flickr




IMG_0280 by Towers Photo, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Silver Halide said:


> JAVIER, I love your pictures. They're so simple yet they say so much.


 
Thank you so very much! Simple is good. Nice series you have there. Please post up more


----------



## javier

checking each other out





walking in L.A.





Love





Three peas in a pod





Gold





It's in the way she moves


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Finally getting round to uploading the latest batch.


01



DSC_0613 by hex4753, on Flickr

02



DSC_0717 by hex4753, on Flickr

03



DSC_0846 by hex4753, on Flickr

04



DSC_0653 by hex4753, on Flickr

05



DSC_0858 by hex4753, on Flickr

06



DSC_0657 by hex4753, on Flickr

07



DSC_0856 by hex4753, on Flickr

08



DSC_0687 by hex4753, on Flickr

09



DSC_0726 by hex4753, on Flickr

10



DSC_0830 by hex4753, on Flickr

11



DSC_0723 by hex4753, on Flickr

12



DSC_0665 by hex4753, on Flickr

13



DSC_0633 by hex4753, on Flickr

14



DSC_0852 by hex4753, on Flickr

15



DSC_0775 by hex4753, on Flickr

16



DSC_0842 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Gareth, Way to go. It is great to see your confidence growing and it shows!


----------



## javier

The caboose






Come on. lets play 





Upset?





Goldielocks


----------



## javier

There is Gold in them there hills.





A cop with out a donut





Rapunzel





The beaver





The eagle has landed


----------



## javier

Picking up dog poop.





Not happy





On the cat walk





New Yorkish





Shopping








I walk alone by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

A ''hairy'' situation





Simply blue





The cool crowd





His rap





Glum








Nobody knows, the trouble i've seen by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Wow. 99 pages.


----------



## javier

wow, that a lot of strangers


----------



## javier

singing the blues





But officer, I am innocent I tell ya, innocent!





My L.A.





Shooting an abstract maybe?





Chilling at the beach





Sing me a new song


----------



## javier

Happy St Patricks day by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Stutterfly

Javier I LOVE that 'I Walk Alone' shot. Amazing! 

I'm waiting for the next Zombie Walk


----------



## javier

Thank you. I too am waiting for a zombie walk someplace.


----------



## javier

When ever folks hand me stuff, I make it a point to take a picture.





Two guys checking out the scenery





Came up on the fellow, making some beautiful music. He was playing for himself and me as I stood, listened and spoke with him for about 15 minutes as the world walked past us.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## javier

Through the looking glass





On the cat walk





The nose knows





Hanging on





Hiding


----------



## Tashyd

Here are some captures I got during the Olympics


----------



## Tashyd

And here are a few I got when I was in Hautulco


----------



## javier

Trying some new experiments with LR3 processing. If it stinks, let me know. I do not mind the hard critiques at all.
From this past weekend at an anti war rally...LX-5

Some famous dude






Spectator and chief




















Her husband also


----------



## kalmkidd

here is a few from yesterday. roaming Mid-Town Manhattan, Time Square, etc. all in color 

yo take our pic man





Napping in Bryant Park
*



*

Im homeless but my smart phone works!





Dennis Rodman? lol






Central Park Love





A Little NYC Structure


----------



## javier

going commando by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I'm at that age where I need to stop before going out of the house to make sure there are pants to go with the shirt. Not pants that go with the shirt, but that there are pants.


----------



## Tashyd

Wow, unreal :shock:


----------



## Fern

Javier,
While it is temendous fun to shoot these I have a couple of questions.  Do you sell them or just collect and show them?  Do you have to get some kind of release from these people?  What are the boundaries here for when you need someone's permission to exhibit/sell/ whatever their mug- I mean you just shot one guy soliciting a prostitute 
Love your work.


----------



## javier

Fern said:


> Javier,
> While it is temendous fun to shoot these I have a couple of questions.  Do you sell them or just collect and show them?


I do not sell any pictures, but have donated hundreds of them over the years.


> Do you have to get some kind of release from these people?


  No, I shoot in public places 99% of the time. 





> What are the boundaries here for when you need someone's permission to exhibit/sell/ whatever their mug- I mean you just shot one guy soliciting a prostitute


So long as I shoot from public property, all is fair game 


> Love your work.


Thank you


----------



## javier

The look





Some style





Mean looking bunch





Nice fellow


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Great pieces as usual Javier. Some interesting shots from others too. It is strangely addictive this.

A few more from this weekend.


01



DSC_0255 by hex4753, on Flickr

02



DSC_0258 by hex4753, on Flickr

03



DSC_0261 by hex4753, on Flickr

04



DSC_0263 by hex4753, on Flickr

05



DSC_0265 by hex4753, on Flickr

06



DSC_0269 by hex4753, on Flickr

07



DSC_0272 by hex4753, on Flickr

08



DSC_0273 by hex4753, on Flickr

09



DSC_0275 by hex4753, on Flickr

10



DSC_0280 by hex4753, on Flickr

11



DSC_0296 by hex4753, on Flickr

12



DSC_0304 by hex4753, on Flickr

13



DSC_0305 by hex4753, on Flickr

14



DSC_0321 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Twisted_Pixel said:


> Great pieces as usual Javier. Some interesting shots from others too. It is strangely addictive this.


 
Thank you and this is a nice capture!


----------



## javier

peak a boo





the growl





need a phone





flyers





cute





in sync


----------



## javier

Stand by me by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

Twins?





Tokers





The cry of the owl





Mona





L.A.


----------



## javier

Race you





Puff





Thinking about tomorrow





Free samples





The matrix


----------



## freekyjynx

These pictures are AMAZING!  I need to go through mine, I know I have a few that would go great in this thread.  I'm only on page 47, and I'm looking forward to viewing the rest!


----------



## javier

Nesster (Jussi) a friend of mine, was kind enough to send me 4 rolls of Ferrania. 2 rolls of 100 and 2 rolls of 400. Thank you kindly  

Of course, I chose the worst part of the day to shoot. high noon harsh sun light, but I was anxious to get out. I managed to shoot 1 roll of each using two bodies. It was very tough to do in the span of an hour...Anyway...It felt good to shoot analog again.

Canon AE-1, FD28F/2.8, Ferrania 100




















Blurry, but I like the pic





Blending in


----------



## ions

Joy Division, the Future Jeff Martin by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## javier

ions said:


> Joy Division, the Future Jeff Martin by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


 
Nice portrait!


----------



## freekyjynx

Here's one from a few years ago..

more beads!







Question: After I uploaded this I noticed how small it is, how are you guys getting your pics so nice and big?  Do I need to up my res?


----------



## johngpt

freekyjynx said:


> Question: After I uploaded this I noticed how small it is, how are you guys getting your pics so nice and big?  Do I need to up my res?


 I notice your image is 320px x 240px, and it appears to be just that. Depending upon the quality of my image, I'll upload to flickr to use as a web host, an image (that's in landscape orientation) anywhere from 500px to 1024px as the horizontal dimension. My most common horizontal length is 900px. Feel free to click on my flickr link in my signature to see. My most common vertical dimension is 700px for an image in portrait orientation. 

What photo editing software do you use?


----------



## javier

To continue with good ole fashion Analog, these are with my Pentax ME-F, SMC-M40F/2.8 and  Ferrania 400....Nothing great, but I was out to test the film more than anything else. I will give the other two rolls the ole college try tomorrow.

Corner vendor





I love corner shots





Serenading the lady





Baby on board





Sitting pretty





Strolling around





Analog call





Crossings beauties





Oblivious


----------



## RockstarPhotography

[/url]_DSC0073-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Stryker said:


>


 
This face can tell a thousand stories. Brilliant!


----------



## javier

RockstarPhotography said:


> [/url]_DSC0073-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


 
Nice and intense. Love the concentration and the smoke just adds to it. Nice capture.


----------



## javier

Here are some from Yesterday. Again the Canon AE-1, FD28MM, Ferrania 100....I had really good shooting conditions, but these came out rather grainy. I suspect it could be the scanning and I will attempt to scan a few of these same ones tomorrow. These also do not seem to have the same punch as the first roll, which again brings me back to scanning.

Found this couple chilling and of course I smiled.







Annoyed by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr



Tarot card reading dogs by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## freekyjynx

I usually use photshot elements, but did no  editing on that one, guess I need to resize.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Some mostly hip fired photos from San Francisco.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

This one got taken a little far.....





[/url]
_DSC0157-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## javier

Walkin' in L.A., nobody walks in L.A. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




spark it up by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




some ones family portrait by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Stryker

He sells cigarettes outside a sports center near our home


----------



## javier

Annoying rapper peddling his music






Gaga





Red lips and finger tips





Vexed





pink





Spied


----------



## javier

Bombs away





I see the crystal vision





Lost in a crowd





I keep my visions to myself





Rain





You make me feel like dancing....no





Kill em all!


----------



## javier

I want your money, that's what I want.





There's many lost, but tell me who has won





How long must we sing this song





No more war!






We eat and drink while tomorrow they die.







What's the glory in taking a man from his bed and gunning him down in front of&#65279; his wife and his children?? Where is the Glory in that? Where's the glory in bombing a Remembrance Day parade of old-aged pensioners, their medals taken out and polished up for the day? Where's the glory in that?

Where???


----------



## javier

Did you just take my picture? Yes 





Hey, he just took our picture.





Yes, I did take your picture


----------



## Stryker

A homeless child on the street


----------



## javier

A cult





One of them is





It's in the cards





Thrilling





Waging the tongue





Bad hair day? Maybe not


----------



## javier

union worker





bad behavior





LA Ride





When I hear the music


----------



## javier

Law offices in urban china town





Waiting on the train in china town





Crowded china town street 





What do u c





excuse me





The look


----------



## javier

Smoking by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr
*As I walked up this street, I saw smoke billowing out of this high heeled gal.
*




Coco by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr
*Once past the smoke, I turned, asked her to smile, she posed, I shot and went on my way. *


----------



## javier

Some sort of Spider Alien





A little chatty





That way





False prophet





A shining star





You have now entered the twilight zone


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


 Truly incredible.


----------



## javier

Thanks John. 
Here is another version of it.



Is Rod Serling here? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

The pretty lady in blue





Whats happening





In the moment





Cruising the blvd





Going down





Lips


----------



## javier

Heels





Glazing





Riding on the metro





The good luck guy





The prayer wall


----------



## javier

Hurry, don't be late.





Two dudes





Benched





Stripes





Ruf, ruf


----------



## johngpt

Javier, you need to put an end bracket ] after the [/IMG for your Ruf, ruf image so that it shows up.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Ruf, ruf


I put one in for this reply with quote.


----------



## javier

Have an ice cream





L.A.





Mr Churro is that way





Spare some change





Urban china town


----------



## javier

Thanks John


----------



## orb9220

Great captures there javier! Haven't been doing much street captures with spring a bloomin!




Oregon Vietnam Veterans Living Memorial 3 of 6 - &quot;Almost Forgotten&quot; by orb9220, on Flickr




Window Washer's at River Place 2 of 2 by orb9220, on Flickr




Locomotive 627 - 1 of 3 by orb9220, on Flickr




Photo Shoot Outside My Door by orb9220, on Flickr

But do grab one here and there when out and about.
.


----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> Great captures there javier! Haven't been doing much street captures with spring a bloomin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Shoot Outside My Door by orb9220, on Flickr
> 
> But do grab one here and there when out and about.
> .


 
Thank you and thanks for posting. this one is fantastic!


----------



## javier

That way!





Sheesh





Beauenas tardes





It is all about the hair.





Yep, the hair





The smile


----------



## javier

To be out and about





ah 1 ah 2 ah 3





some cool dudes 





No, not with food in my mouth





Well


----------



## freekyjynx

my try... some new ones




feed us by brewbakerchick, on Flickr




airport waiting by brewbakerchick, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Some pretty ladies





In style





Did he?





Going up





Shape ups





What u reading





candid


----------



## Stryker

Deep thought


----------



## javier

Ballers





Passion





Hair





Play





Look





Arguing


----------



## bobnr32

1




2




3


----------



## javier

At the foot of the cross





Picture time





Jimmy





Tom





Smokey





Trendy


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

More great shots Javier.
I have a few more need processing, hopefully get round to it some point this week.

Good to see some others posting in here too.


----------



## javier

The look ''again''






Pretty hip





Standing guard





Tunes





Passing the time





Bow wow


----------



## Stryker

It was Sunday, it was raining, Manny Paquiao vs Shane Mosley fight was seen worldwide.  Our local government set up a huge LED screen in front of the City Hall for the community to watch Paquiao beat the crap out of Shame "Sugar Coated" Mosley. 

Mosley goes down on the 2nd round...






the fans cheer for the greatest boxer the Philippines ever had...






after 12 rounds, Manny Paquiao was declared the winner....






That was one F&#$ING BORING FIGHT!!!  Good thing I brought my camera with me to take away the boredom...


----------



## johngpt

I don't know which round I saw, but your boy was really dominant. Looked like he had things well in hand. Although I've been watching so much MMA, I kept waiting for a take down...


----------



## Stryker

An avid GSP fan here.  Was also waiting for the take down and submission but I guess they dont have that in boxing.  :waiting:


----------



## camz

Nice shots Stryker. Mabuhay si Pacman! 


My wife and kids went to the downtown San Francisco this past Sunday for Mother's day and we came across these street performers.


----------



## javier

This past Saturday, I went shooting in MacArthur Park / Westlake district. It is one of the highest crime infested areas in L.A. My wife hates me going out there as Cameras are the enemy and few if any are ever seen. 
 As luck would have it, I had just put down my ME SUPER with a Tokina 28mm lens on a bench while I sat down to rest and some guy that ran like a Gazel came by and snatched it up. It was less than 5 seconds and it was  gone just like that.. I had already shot two rolls of Ilford XP-2 and was on my third. Anyway, it is a very difficult place to shoot at but ended up with a few decent pictures. Here are two of the ones I liked. Thanks for looking. 




Bored at the family business by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




Safe in her fortress by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Shame about the camera.


----------



## pez

Wow, sorry to hear about your classic ME Super, Javier. 





Old Tri-X, Savannah GA, '81, with MX/M28...


----------



## javier

*More from the Ilford XP-2*

Mac Arthur park


----------



## javier

More Ilford xp-2


----------



## javier

More ilford xp-2


----------



## Stryker

They found love under the MRT station


----------



## javier

More of the ilford XP-2 and stolen ME SUPER


----------



## javier

The last of the Ilford XP-2 from the me super that grew fast legs.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Sorry to hear about your camera, Javier.  Sad thing is he probably tossed it when he figured out it was film.


----------



## javier

bentcountershaft said:


> Sorry to hear about your camera, Javier.  Sad thing is he probably tossed it when he figured out it was film.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bobmielke

This was a spontaneous capture at a Java Mama Coffee shop. The boy's mom is the one smiling. This little boy, in his jammies, didn't have to be invited when presented with a drawing board and a whole set of colored markers.


----------



## javier

bobmielke said:


> This was a spontaneous capture at a Java Mama Coffee shop. The boy's mom is the one smiling. This little boy, in his jammies, didn't have to be invited when presented with a drawing board and a whole set of colored markers.


what an excellent capture.


----------



## javier

Tokina 20-35F/2.8 on a K20D


----------



## javier

Momma and her boy





Family candid





It is all about the dress





Passing by





En vogue





Those eyes


----------



## javier

The look





Thinking of tomorrow





Metro





The big sombrero





Dog walking his master


----------



## javier

Under the umbrella





The mad hatter





Gone with the wind





These are strange days





Chimping





Leaving an addition for a commercial


----------



## EPPhoto

Missed the focus on the last image :*( otherwise not bad!

Sent from Erics iPhone    www.ericporado.com


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> These are strange days



Oh, you're so right. 

Please tell me that the female thing was a mannequin. Not that it helps much...


----------



## javier

But there were also false prophets among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you. They will secretly introduce destructive heresies, even denying the sovereign Lord who bought them&#8212;bringing swift destruction on themselves. Many will follow their depraved conduct and will bring the way of truth into disrepute. In their greed these teachers will exploit you with fabricated stories. Their condemnation has long been hanging over them, and their destruction has not been sleeping.





The stare





Give her an Oscar





Texting and texting and texting





So Hollywood





I will bet that the guy with the Iphone got the better pics


----------



## javier

well, hello





Happy go lucky 





Working gal





Professional shopper





?





So old town Pasadena


----------



## javier

Say scooby snack





Alone





Brunch





On the go





Chilling under the umbrella





Urban heights


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Stryker said:


>


 
Excellent, love the emotion captured here !


----------



## javier

Come now, don't be shy





Shape up





A dude in a hat





Lady barking at the dogs


----------



## javier

el ojo






El parawas





Pasando





Mira nomas





asi de grande





Calle


----------



## javier

Chilling






Too cool






Upset






Twas one of those days






Happy go lucky






A cult


----------



## javier

Thats right!






Dude, put the mask back on






Hokey dokey






Ducks in a row






In her own world


----------



## javier

Hi Folks. 
I have not been shooting much of late, but when I have been shooting, my weapon of choice has been my Canon AE-1 with a single lens. The FD28. I just got some rolls back from CVS...These are from a street walk in the jewelry district in DT LA with UltraMax 400


The Mennonites where out in force. These folks have to be some of the nicest most docile people in the world. 






Here is one doing her thing. Passing out tracts and cd's with their music 






A shame that lots of it ended up in the trash...a true shame..


----------



## javier

More UltraMax 400 Street shots with the FD28 on the AE-1...Going for more of a candid style.


----------



## PhotoTish

This was the very first thread I looked at when I found this site as a visitor - what great photos.

 Interested to see you used a Canon AE-1.  I inherited a Canon A-1 which I have never used but it is all set up and ready to go.  Having used only digital there is something quite scary about taking photos and not being able to see them before they are developed!  Looking at your photos, I definitely need to try my film camera out.  Thanks for the inspiration :thumbup:


----------



## tlloyd

this is like the Javier personal portfolio in here!  i'll throw a few into the mix.


----------



## PhotoTish

Nice - I really like the first and last photo :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

tlloyd said:


> this is like the Javier personal portfolio in here!



Javier is the one who started this thread! He could have kept it his, but generously encouraged it become an impromptu theme thread.



tlloyd said:


>



This one of yours has a Norman Rockwell feel to it. And I do mean Norman, not Ken. The tones are marvelous and catching the young mom speaking is wonderful.


----------



## javier

Hi Folks. The more folks that contribute, the better 
More from the Canon AE-1, FD28 and UltraMax 400 


ET phone home / not






Which way should I go?






Jewels






Getting liquored up at 7:30 in the morning






All aboard


----------



## johngpt

Javier, the photo titled "Jewels" looks like it might have been tone mapped or processed in hdr. Had you processed it that way, or is it just a phenomenon of my monitor?


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier, the photo titled "Jewels" looks like it might have been tone mapped or processed in hdr. Had you processed it that way, or is it just a phenomenon of my monitor?



Thanks John, I did nothing to the images other that some slight cropping and adding my water mark to them in LR3.
Really the secret if it is a secret, is to over expose the UltraMax by 1 stop ( I shoot 400 and 200 speed) and it really brightens up the image. The film is so forgiving, that it does not blow out the highlights. I am convinced that is it. I had thought it was scanned in vibrant mode from CVS, but after much trial and error, it is all about exposer.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, the photo titled "Jewels" looks like it might have been tone mapped or processed in hdr. Had you processed it that way, or is it just a phenomenon of my monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John, I did nothing to the images other that some slight cropping and adding my water mark to them in LR3.
> Really the secret if it is a secret, is to over expose the UltraMax by 1 stop ( I shoot 400 and 200 speed) and it really brightens up the image. The film is so forgiving, that it does not blow out the highlights. I am convinced that is it. I had thought it was scanned in vibrant mode from CVS, but after much trial and error, it is all about exposer.
Click to expand...


Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## javier

Ilford Delta 100


Walking beauty






Making his move






Passing by






Street






The strut






What up dude


----------



## DC73

I enjoyed these thanks...


----------



## javier

The White Shadow by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

Victoria has a secret, I wish I knew what it is. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

Golly gee, what is everybody looking at? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

A few more Ultra Max 400 through the AE-1


ooh baby baby







Time to eat






Fire truck






Beverly Hills






World famous Pinks....






I first heard of this place a few years ago when Sir Paul played here but was not lucky enough to get in.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



I like how the awnings are pulled up to let in the sunlight. 2 for 1 drinks at happy hour isn't bad either...


----------



## javier

Thanks John 
I , myself was attracted to the colors 

I saw her standing there.






Beam me up






Where to go






A long way from someplace


----------



## Stryker

Street shooting at night.  A local public market in Marikina, Philippines


----------



## Stryker

Another shot at the train station


----------



## orb9220

Nicely Done Javier & Stryker. As still don't seem to do much in the way of Strangers and Candid Street. Still self conscious about it. And feel a bit intruding about it.

And lot of times it is behind or feel Ok about Street Musicians or performers.




Ole' Time Sunday Morning Ladies by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Blue Grass on the Broadway by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Annoying Electronic Sounds! Guess Music is a Personal Preference but this was not Music! by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Parades or Public Events then seem fine about.




2011 Portland Gay Pride Parade 3 of 32 by Orbmiser, on Flickr

But still can't seem to get past the private individual in a private moment most of the time. 
Tho I have a few that was compelled to capture.
.


----------



## javier

Not sure what happened here with that funny streak of color on the right. Light flair?
This was in the middle of the roll and all the others came out fine.
Ultra Max 400 with the AE-1


----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> Nicely Done Javier & Stryker. As still don't seem to do much in the way of Strangers and Candid Street. Still self conscious about it. And feel a bit intruding about it.
> 
> And lot of times it is behind or feel Ok about Street Musicians or performers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ole' Time Sunday Morning Ladies by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Grass on the Broadway by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> by Orbmiser, on Flickr



These two are killer in my book !!! well done..


----------



## Stryker

another shot of a typical filipino public market at night


----------



## Stryker

A stormy day and observing the flood.  Manila Philippines


----------



## Stryker

sniffing solvent


----------



## javier

Stryker said:


> A stormy day and observing the flood.  Manila Philippines



This is a killer shot !


----------



## javier

smile







walk the master






walk the girl






walk the girlfriend






holding up the wall






What the heck


----------



## orb9220

Yep Stryker great shot and reminds me of the Monsoons in I endured from Thailand throughout Philippines,Okinawa,Japan. And how those rain ponchos they gave us where absolutely useless and just didn't use them.

The last two are great Javier and the Last One is what intimidates me from being more aggressive with candids.




Lunch Hour Read by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Everyday Methadone Nod Day by Orbmiser, on Flickr

And another one just from todays out and about.




Can't See the Way Out by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Will keep my eye open but generally don't go out with Candid Street Much in mind.
.


----------



## javier

Thanks orb. Really dig your last two as well. Superb !


----------



## javier

A must see video
YouTube - &#x202a;Taking Pictures&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## javier

I have started to do more ''true candids'' and they do have a flavor of their own. 



Style in a corner candid by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





You stay away from my husband! by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





Where there is smoke, there is? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## mikemicki




----------



## orb9220

Nice City Gritness there javier!
And great "What's the story?" Shot mikemicki
.


----------



## javier

seeing stars






Hooters






Yep






was up homy










Three peas in a pod by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

orb9220 said:


> Nice City Gritness there javier!
> 
> .



thank you !


----------



## Stryker

javier said:


> Stryker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stormy day and observing the flood.  Manila Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a killer shot !
Click to expand...


Thanks, Javier.  I appreciate it a lot.

Regards

Mel


----------



## Stryker

orb9220 said:


> Nicely Done Javier & Stryker. As still don't seem to do much in the way of Strangers and Candid Street. Still self conscious about it. And feel a bit intruding about it.
> 
> And lot of times it is behind or feel Ok about Street Musicians or performers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ole' Time Sunday Morning Ladies by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Grass on the Broadway by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying Electronic Sounds! Guess Music is a Personal Preference but this was not Music! by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> Parades or Public Events then seem fine about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Portland Gay Pride Parade 3 of 32 by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> 
> But still can't seem to get past the private individual in a private moment most of the time.
> Tho I have a few that was compelled to capture.
> .




Thanks, orb9220.  Guess that's the reason why I pack a 70-200mm as my walk around lens.  The challenge is finding subjects in a crowd at least 30 meters away and taking a shot without being noticed.


----------



## javier

mad women





blending in










They have mouths, but cannot speak, eyes, but they cannot see by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr




Stomp by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## orb9220

Thanks, orb9220.  Guess that's the reason why I pack a 70-200mm as my walk around lens.  The challenge is finding subjects in a crowd at least 30 meters away and taking a shot without being noticed.[/QUOTE]

Yep was concerned that my 55-200vr has over 2000+ clicks on it and starting to balk and getting sluggish. And have put 20k on my D90 last 8 months and was concerned with failures next year as won't be able to replace them do to finances. So snatched a used D200 with 15k for $375 and a Nikon 70-300vr minty fresh for $325. As summer time Nature and Air Show next month needing the longer reach.




Rest Break &amp; Conversation by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Basking in the Sun by Orbmiser, on Flickr

And just received a request from a non-profit. Not for pics above but using some my non-identifiable homeless images.

_*"My name is Christopher Freisinger and I am the Executive Director of  LoveList.org. We are a local 501c3 charity that helps people slipping  through the cracks of other charities. We are a "Pay it Forward"  charity, asking those we help to help others.

Three of our programs serve the homeless in Oregon through agencies in  Washington, Clackamas and Multnomah Counties. I came across your  *awesome* photographs on Flickr and would like to use them on our  website to help people visualize the realities we help with. We are  currently volunteer driven. We go door-to-door to meet needs we can't  help out of pocket. We have done *major* things in the last 18 months,  helping over 100 clients."*_

So allowed them to use any of my pics with proper credit and if it can help others. Pay It Forward!
.


----------



## javier

Stryker said:


> Thanks, orb9220.  Guess that's the reason why I pack a 70-200mm as my walk around lens.  The challenge is finding subjects in a crowd at least 30 meters away and taking a shot without being noticed.



I am just the opposite. I believe the closer and more obvious the better as I try to become and place the viewer there at the scene. A 35mm lens I consider on the long side. Having said this, it is cool that both styles are both correct as it all depends on style. No right or wrong.


----------



## javier

More from my ME SUPER, SMC-M50F/1.4 and Ilford XP-2. I should mention that XP-2 is normally not this grainy. I purposely underexpose it 2/3 of a stop to get the grain as I am a grain lover. 
His Palace






Alone






Peeking in






My Stalker....she started to follow me where ever I went with her video camera/phone.


----------



## johngpt

Nothin' beats whole grain goodness!


----------



## javier

The strut







A pillar among many






In the alley






Barbie






Waiting for a customer






Moving along


----------



## johngpt

I like her mismatched socks!  

And her shadow.

And the guys watching her.

And the light against dark.

I guess I pretty much like this photo!

:mrgreen:


----------



## javier

El paletero






El camino






El loco






Bella






Chulada






E otro paletero


----------



## javier

Bad habbit





Strutting along





Wag the dog





A blind man with better eye sight than me.


----------



## javier

Tough chick, this one scared me...... by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Now there is an interesting story.


----------



## johngpt

That's interesting. I used to have a signature in my posts.

And when I go to Settings, Edit Signature, all the previous stuff shows up. I wonder why it's not showing in my posts?

Actually, no one has a signature showing!


----------



## javier

tripper






get to stepping






le crooked smile






street






More street






repent


----------



## bobnr32

A few from Sofia


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

coppers






There is but one way






Lurking in the shadows






Chilling passing time.


----------



## johngpt

Hey, I heard back from the Admin I asked about the missing signatures.



> Signatures will show up only on your first post in a given thread/page. It's become so bad on this site with people having huge signatures and posting "me too" just to get their advertisement showing up.



I'll miss being able to see folks' names other than their user names. I'll miss being able to click on links to a persons' websites to see their other stuff. I'll miss seeing the funny and creative things folks had in their signatures.

I generally post to themes and assignments that have dozens to hundreds of pages. It would be interesting trying to scroll back to find someone's signature!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Hey, I heard back from the Admin I asked about the missing signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signatures will show up only on your first post in a given thread/page. It's become so bad on this site with people having huge signatures and posting "me too" just to get their advertisement showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss being able to see folks' names other than their user names. I'll miss being able to click on links to a persons' websites to see their other stuff. I'll miss seeing the funny and creative things folks had in their signatures.
> 
> I generally post to themes and assignments that have dozens to hundreds of pages. It would be interesting trying to scroll back to find someone's signature!
Click to expand...


That does stink. I am the same, I love looking at ''pictures'' and posting ''pictures'' so I like the themed threads as well. I am not much of a gear head these days. What a shame.


----------



## DragginJoker

wow i've spent the last few days thumbing thru this thread in it's entirety and think i've picked up much inspiration and even a few tips. hopefully before long i can make a contribution to it


----------



## PhotoWrangler

tag... gonna read later.


----------



## javier

DragginJoker said:


> wow i've spent the last few days thumbing thru this thread in it's entirety and think i've picked up much inspiration and even a few tips. hopefully before long i can make a contribution to it



Awe-some, let me know if I can help.


----------



## javier

ChristopherCoy said:


> tag... gonna read later.


 Cool !!!


----------



## Stryker

He is called "the barker" because he "barks" the route of his jeepney (that's our means of public transport in Manila) to the riding commuters.


----------



## Stryker

Cheer you up...


----------



## Stryker

A street vendor selling cigarettes and candies in Manila Philippines.


----------



## javier

Stryker said:


> He is called "the barker" because he "barks" the route of his jeepney (that's our means of public transport in Manila) to the riding commuters.



What a fantastic street shot !!!


----------



## Stryker

javier said:


> Stryker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is called "the barker" because he "barks" the route of his jeepney (that's our means of public transport in Manila) to the riding commuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic street shot !!!
Click to expand...


Thank you, Javier.  I appreciate it a lot.

Cheers,

Mel


----------



## Stryker

He was supervising the clean up of the river that overflowed when a big storm hit Manila very recently


----------



## javier

Lips






yes, it is I






Nail Biter






Happy go lucky






Candid






2 generations apart


----------



## javier

A tog






Swap meet






Food






More eating


----------



## javier

Street






Run Forrest, run!






Ice cream anyone?






Hello






You want some of this?


----------



## javier

Simply street


----------



## PatrickCheung

i havent posted here in a while, but hey, street photography thread.


----------



## javier

excellent series Patrick. If you have more, I would love to see them !


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> excellent series Patrick. If you have more, I would love to see them !



What he said.

Waiting for my pie.


----------



## PatrickCheung

I don't have too many more, street photography is a thing that's relatively new to me.  I've just recently got caught into the rangefinder game... being able to carry a camera (that doesn't hurt my shoulders or slow me down) with me at all times has really let me shoot more street style photos. There are a few i didn't post that are on my flickr (Flickr: PatrickYHC's Photostream).

This one is an earlier one, taken on a leica that had curtain holes... managed to save this one. 






and this one isn't a stranger, she's my friend, but it was a candid.  Taken on a rolleicord 3 + portra 160VC


----------



## javier

Street


----------



## javier

Hey kid






Smile gangster






Purse shopping






Skipping stones






Purple rain









I am Human and I need to be loved  Just like everybody else does  by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

Rabbit stew by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





It is all about those eyes!  Oh wait... by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





Sir, can I help you choose a cd? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Suede

javier said:


> Hey kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Human and I need to be loved  Just like everybody else does  by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr



Love The Smiths.


----------



## javier

Suede said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Human and I need to be loved  Just like everybody else does  by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love The Smiths.
Click to expand...


Same here, one of my favorite bands and love Morrisseys music as well.


----------



## Suede

javier said:


> Suede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Human and I need to be loved  Just like everybody else does  by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love The Smiths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, one of my favorite bands and love Morrisseys music as well.
Click to expand...


Me too.Love them both.


----------



## javier

Bunny girl






Live well






Girl power






Getting there






Not impressed






Street






Street continued


----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Stryker, I like how you've isolated that one young woman.



___________
John


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Stryker, I like how you've isolated that one young woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> John



I think it is a good picture also, it is just too bad our comments don't level up so I did not say anything.


----------



## Omofo




----------



## javier

Nice capture Omofo.Those one man bands make for some great shots.


----------



## javier

China town fruit market...I shop here often..Always fresh fruit !






That right, hold on tight.






Happy times out with the family






Romancing the girl






What blinked inside your camera I was asked...






L.A.


----------



## Stryker

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stryker, I like how you've isolated that one young woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good picture also, it is just too bad our comments don't level up so I did not say anything.
Click to expand...


I hear you, Javier....


----------



## javier

Stryker,
With all due respect, please don't put my name there. While those folks you have listed are amazing togs and know what they are doing and I too have nothing but respect for them, I do not belong on that list and if I did, I would not want to be there.
Thanks javier


----------



## javier

Made me laugh 


Mean girl







Mean girl an hour later


----------



## javier




----------



## Malone

Javier - that "mean girl" looked like she wanted to pop you in the nose! lol  I've subscribed to this thread and always glad to see when there's new posts!  Great work! :sillysmi:


----------



## Apertur3




----------



## javier

Apertur3 said:


>



This is really, really good !!!


----------



## javier

For sale









Grandma being grandma by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





Already giving the look by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





Tough guy with a poodle by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Apertur3

thanks alot man


----------



## javier

But honey !






Gossiping






with this one






wake up






Hugging his rooka






was up homes


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Really digging some of your recent b/w's Javier.  :thumbup:


----------



## Stryker

at an anti government rally


----------



## Stryker

Zorro


----------



## javier

Red






Pipe down !






excuse me, passing through






Come on in






That's right, kick him






Street


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Chihuahuas with wings







Flowers for the lady






Skate boarding






Butch






Le Artist






At attention


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Why hello






Making beautiful music






Phone broken






Small bike






Happy sales lady






fresh fruit


----------



## javier

Into this house we're born, into this world we're thrown. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


*Click on image to see its companion *


----------



## Stryker

Bored in the train...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Into this house we're born, into this world we're thrown. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr



This is a really well composed image Javier.


----------



## javier

Thanks John


----------



## javier

Bike riders





A dude with a bat with out wings





Over there





I read the news today


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Bike riders




Nice perspective.

So I've noticed over the last couple days that signatures seem to have links again?


----------



## Stryker

once again, at a public market


----------



## javier

What the heck ? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr

When I saw these two fellas just sitting there, I knew I had to have this picture. So I went up to them, did not say a word and click...Only that I had to forgot to advance the film....I said ''awkward'', I advanced the film, took my shot, they gave me the ''What the heck'' look, I said thanks guys and was on my way....8~)
-
Shot with my ME-Super, M50F/1.4 @ F/11, With Ilford Delta 400...


----------



## johngpt

LOL, it took me a long time for my thumb to quit twitching the non-existent film advance lever when cameras had gone to auto advance!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> LOL, it took me a long time for my thumb to quit twitching the non-existent film advance lever when cameras had gone to auto advance!



Same here. It is like second nature still and still wondering how I forgot. lol


----------



## javier

Yep, walking her pet pig in L.A. the owner declined a family portrait here.






These stores that sell witchcraft are popping up all over the place. Many of them advertise how old the host witch is. So sad.






Gold is at a premium... especially after the U.S. (obama) got its credit rating lowered 






Gambling...Atleast they are working....lol






In stripes






The door really is that red


----------



## JohnHendry

Laughed my head off at the pig - fantastic


----------



## Stryker

waiting for the love of his life...


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Stryker said:


>



I really like this composition, and the rendering is intriguing. Would you mind telling us about your processing of this?


----------



## Stryker

Hi John. I did 2 major things here.  First, I made a Lomo effect which is about 20 steps.  Then I blended a texture for the darker vibe


----------



## javier

What a smile by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


A street preacher on the march.






In the shade









Ole yeller by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Getting chatty


----------



## johngpt

Stryker said:


> Hi John. I did 2 major things here.  First, I made a Lomo effect which is about 20 steps.  Then I blended a texture for the darker vibe



Whoa, a 20 step Lomo effect. I can see I've some googling to do!

Thank you.


----------



## orb9220

Haven't Been doing much in the way of Candid Street.




Lunch Mall by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Lost Soul Kneeling by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Kneeling Among the Traffic by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Sidewalk Art Critique by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Still seem kind of self-conscious doing it.
.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Who let the mutts out?





Juxtaposed










Flying rats





Need an I.D.





Amour


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker

Hello!!!


----------



## javier

It is all about the walk






More love






Tunnel vision






Grand opening






Nice bike






Look here


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>




Outstanding shot Javier. Love how the reflected light creates the silhouette, and the angle that you were able to catch.


----------



## Bo4key

A shot from my first day attempting street shooting. Unfortunately I haven't been able to go out lately and keep working at it. 




Shades by Boaketography, on Flickr

The one thing I don't like is the top of the street cone bottom left. It's distracting.


----------



## javier

Thanks John !


----------



## javier

orale paco !






Throw him under the bus!





Spooked





Get back to work





Yellow truck





Loitering


----------



## johngpt

Bo4key said:


> A shot from my first day attempting street shooting. Unfortunately I haven't been able to go out lately and keep working at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shades by Boaketography, on Flickr
> 
> The one thing I don't like is the top of the street cone bottom left. It's distracting.



It's distracting to you, because you've been staring at the photo for awhile. Between shooting, editing, and posting, we all get obsessed with things in our photos. If you're talking about the odd shaped flange at our right, photo left, then I don't find it distracting at all. Rather, I find because it's on that diagonal from opposite upper corner, it actually makes my eye travel into the photo more, and notice the shadowed person in the background. I think that flange adds to, rather than detracts from your image.


----------



## Bo4key

Thanks John

I had honestly gotten the idea it was distracting from another thread on this forum and started to think myself that it was distracting.


----------



## javier

More urban street stuff 












*Ok, back to normal *
Los Angeles





The growl





Watch for the speeding car lady !


----------



## javier

Whoa, caught myself.






Rodney on the rock.....A true hollywood legend !!!






I am going to murder you !






Whats this?






Chimping






If looks could kill, he would be 6 feet under !


----------



## Stryker

Saw him on my way home.  He didn't want me to take his photo because he said he is an old man already and pointed to the children on the other side of the road.  Told him I like the shape of his face and will not leave until he allows me to take a shot.  With a soft grin, he whispered, "Go ahead."


----------



## johngpt

Nice narrative along with a great face Stryker.


----------



## javier

Strike a pose ! by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Click on picture to catch the whole story


----------



## DragginJoker

Walking around a car show yesterday while helping promote a charity show some friends are throwing next month i couldn't help but find myself people watching and even snapping some quick pics, so thanks javier u got me stuck on doing it lol. they're not great but were ok for the situation and grabbing quick pics. teenagers and early 20 yr olds make for interesting captions if nothing else.



IMG_2249.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
i think i've been spotted



IMG_2313.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
put me back in the stroller mommy, all that monster makes u jittery



IMG_2334.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
this little girl was too cute i got a few different pictures of her



IMG_2336.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
...until she finally noticed i was taking her picture 



IMG_2337.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
expressions can say it all, esp about his interest in the conversation



IMG_2339.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
she was looking at the pretty cars, him the pretty girls



IMG_2347.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
right as i went to take the picture they must have noticed cause they all two started smiling and the third looked at me stupid



IMG_2363.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Lopez tonight






BLVD of broken dreams....talk about a juxtaposition






A tall order






Corner candid






Victorias secret and rock and roll. 






Suspicious


----------



## javier

James, That is a very cool series. I was checking them out on your flickr


----------



## DragginJoker

thanks, wish i could've taken more pics. esp of the stranger ones. i feel downright normal compared to a lot of the regulars at this kind of show


----------



## johngpt

Javier, that girl in the hat looks as good going away as she did coming toward...


----------



## javier

Good eye John !


----------



## javier

The look







pondering 






At attention






Lots of ''coolness'' going on here 






Did he?






Making his move!


----------



## DragginJoker

those two in the 4th pic are gonna have a heat stroke


----------



## bobnr32

In Venice this summer I came across a Spanish girl posing for her boyfriend. It would have been rude not to have captured the moment.

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## johngpt

*bobnr32*, these are wonderful!


----------



## bobnr32

johngpt said:


> *bobnr32*, these are wonderful!


Thanks John.
After the posing had finished I showed the pics to the girl and her boyfriend. They were amused too.


----------



## Dave107

Ok, I'm 25 pages into this thread... I gotta stop looking at every post.. But this is a very interesting thread and really 
has me interested in this kind of photography.. Here is my one and only street shoot. Taken this past May in Lucern 
as we were strolling around the old city





Dave


----------



## niftydriftyprod

awesome thread!!!!!


----------



## javier

nice stuff folks, keep em coming !
-
Read reading






Gangsters, Not






Puff, puff









The martians are coming. Run for the hills! run!!!   8~) by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## briarder

Hey Javier, Love the thread ! 
Do you take all your pic.'s in color, then just convert certain ones to B&W  ?


----------



## javier

briarder said:


> Hey Javier, Love the thread !
> Do you take all your pic.'s in color, then just convert certain ones to B&W  ?



thank you. Allot of them are shot with black and white film and the digital I shoot in color and 
convert in lightroom 3 or CS5.
thanks again,
javier


----------



## Bo4key

More Backyard than street, but....




Reflecting by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## briarder

javier said:


> briarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Javier, Love the thread !
> Do you take all your pic.'s in color, then just convert certain ones to B&W ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. Allot of them are shot with black and white film and the digital I shoot in color and
> convert in lightroom 3 or CS5.
> thanks again,
> javier
Click to expand...


Oh, o.k. - I really like the tones in your B&W's !


----------



## briarder

Bo4key said:


> More Backyard than street, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflecting by Boaketography, on Flickr



This is a really nice shot !


----------



## Tony S

he was not a very friendly fellow, taken with the camera down at my side while on a trip to Mexico.


----------



## Bo4key

briarder said:


> This is a really nice shot !



Thanks!


----------



## javier




----------



## briarder

I took this photo w/ a P&S out of an open car window, in Hawaii. This lady stands on a street corner, chanting, dancing, and playing finger cymbals.


----------



## bobnr32

Bucharest- my new home
1





2





3


----------



## The_Traveler

removed by owner


----------



## johngpt

Bob, I'm looking forward to seeing more from Romania.


----------



## javier

> excellent Bob !!!



Hipster






Hello Kitty?






Robin hood






Raiders






The red heels






Coolsters


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks John
The problem is that a lot do not come out, but here are a few more.


----------



## javier

The bull fighter






Was up homy?






Hipsters






Koolness walking a down the a street






Candid corner


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier

Composing






Pimping his music!






L.A.






Asi es






Pregnant, smoking and texting


----------



## bobnr32

A mixture


----------



## tevo

manaheim said:


> Some  great shots... love the one of the woman next to all the manequins with the sign between them, and the one with the dude kind of ignoring the seagul cracked me up.



The seagull is ignoring him.


Inception?


----------



## tevo

Jeffro said:


> *I think I could get into doing stuff like this!!!* I love this thread!



I recall there being a whole subgenre of porn pertaining to this... voyeur maybe?


----------



## Mitica100

bobnr32 said:


> Bucharest- my new home



Town where I was born, raised and educated. Also known as Little Paris. Great architecture, people and food, lots of culture and art.

Great shots as well! Brings back memories.


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks Mitica100, 
I'm very happy here. A few more then?


----------



## javier

westlake







I agree






Strolling along


----------



## edddial

Many great shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## JustinZ850

My first attempt at shooting strangers  Shots taken at Boracay in the Philippines

1



Late Morning Walk by JustinZ850, on Flickr

2



Funky by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

Justin, these are great pics.


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


>



The light on her is exquisite! You caught this beautifully.


----------



## paul85224

If I even tried to street shoot, it would probably result in getting my butt kicked by someone....


----------



## bobnr32

paul85224 said:


> If I even tried to street shoot, it would probably result in getting my butt kicked by someone....


I try to keep discrete and chose my subjects carefully.


----------



## javier

Looking up





Passing though.





Glasses





Cruising by





Smile





Love


----------



## bobnr32

Nice shots Javier.


----------



## javier

Thanks Bob, I am really digging your shots as well


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks J, Romanians are very photogenic, except the vampires.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Passing though.



Interesting. High end motorcycle gear. High end cases. High end coffee server. Tube of coffee cups. Makes one wonder what she's doing there. And probably not alone. She's in LA, she's in a queue. She's probably not waiting to buy tickets to something. Is she waiting to audition for something? Or waiting for someone to finish auditioning!


----------



## bobnr32

I'm glad normality has returned. A couple from today
Spot the tourist





Orthodox priest





Canvasser





Book stall





Waitress with wow!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. High end motorcycle gear. High end cases. High end coffee server. Tube of coffee cups. Makes one wonder what she's doing there. And probably not alone. She's in LA, she's in a queue. She's probably not waiting to buy tickets to something. Is she waiting to audition for something? Or waiting for someone to finish auditioning!
Click to expand...


I have no idea John, but I noticed the bags and outfit, but did not realize it was motorcycle gear. Good eye and knowing you ride, I am not surprised you saw more


----------



## Heitz

#3 is funny if you misread it.  Why would one want to buy $4 tampons?


----------



## javier

China doll







Spaced out






happy go lucky






Ring, ring









anorexic superheroes by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## paul85224

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. High end motorcycle gear. High end cases. High end coffee server. Tube of coffee cups. Makes one wonder what she's doing there. And probably not alone. She's in LA, she's in a queue. She's probably not waiting to buy tickets to something. Is she waiting to audition for something? Or waiting for someone to finish auditioning!
Click to expand...


She is probably contemplating buying the RUN DMC shirt in the window.


----------



## javier

paul85224 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. High end motorcycle gear. High end cases. High end coffee server. Tube of coffee cups. Makes one wonder what she's doing there. And probably not alone. She's in LA, she's in a queue. She's probably not waiting to buy tickets to something. Is she waiting to audition for something? Or waiting for someone to finish auditioning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is probably contemplating buying the RUN DMC shirt in the window.
Click to expand...


Good eye ! and by the way, I love your avatar...From one of my favorite all time movies !


----------



## kundalini

A few of my latest......


----------



## mishele

IMG_12352 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Mishele, nice shot with the light coming through window!

A few more from my Boracay trip

1



Making Shade by JustinZ850, on Flickr

2



Wind Blown by JustinZ850, on Flickr

3



Don't Let Go by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


>



The eyes of that gentleman behind the photographer!


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


>



You set a mean ambush! You staked out that lighted spot and your prey came right along into it!

Great stuff!


----------



## javier

Street Candid!






Stripes






Red






Strut






Glasses






Urban street


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Bob, really like the first two in the series..excellent !


----------



## bobnr32

Thx Javier


----------



## DragginJoker

not exactly street, but still people watching
diamonds...and trust me every guy knew exactly what her shirt said



IMG_2681.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
doin the two step



IMG_2720.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
at first it looks like the guy was praying but he was filming footage for a dvd



IMG_2682.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Stand still.






Mira paco...que buscas !






Hey honey.






Andray






Peaking in






Checking things out.


----------



## bruce282

After a long day at the Dulles Airport Plane Pull. The little one was limp as a rag.




plane_pull_2011-2687.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Three times the same scene, witnessed from a café on the other side of the street, in front of King's College in Cambridge/UK


----------



## bobnr32

A few from Bulgaria: 
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## bobnr32

And a few more...
6





7





8





9


----------



## javier

Really digging number 3 Bob...well composed !


----------



## javier

Smile for me.






Mad dogging each other.






Passing out the word of God






Wise guys






The shades


----------



## bobnr32

A few from Hungary
Shop front





Thumbs up





Ice cream makes you laugh...





Or maybe not





A nice smile


----------



## javier

corner candid.






Come now, don't be shy






That's right, smile for the camera






Urban Down Town L.A.






Why the rush?


----------



## bobnr32

1
What would have been the consequences for taking this pic 25 years ago?





2





3





4





5


----------



## Stryker

He is a war veteran, suffered  psychological damage or War Shock after an encounter with insurgents  and can no longer speak. He roams the side streets of the city of Manila asking anybody for food. Yes we invited him to join us for lunch  and as a sign of his gratitude, he posed for us and allowed us to create  this image.


----------



## bobnr32

Great pic Stryker!


----------



## H4X1MA

I don't know how you guys do it. I would be afraid that someone would get pissed and come after the cam :S


----------



## javier

The deep stare.






Minutes later, he is checking out the lady






Mean lady cop!






Drunk eyes






Dreaming of jewels






The message is on the shirt


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## bruce282

Finding shade on hot day. Dulles airport 11th annual plane pull.





Bruce

plane_pull_2011-2684.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Ho, ho ho







Evil dolls.






Yawn, yawn, cough, cough.






Hop on.






What is on special?






Ruff, ruf.


----------



## photobykelly

These are some really good shots, street photography can be fun. I really like the girl looking up and taking a picture in front of the fountain. Great colors, nice job


----------



## javier

Now now....don't blush !






That's right....






Have a coke.






Tucked under






Come smile now....






Life is grand


----------



## bobnr32

J- loving the old woman with bolly.
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

When doves cry. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

Attitude






But mom






excuse me mam






Cowboys






Light






Out


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## J.Wolfe

great shot *Stryker*

one today in Rittenhouse Square


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker

Thanks a lot, J. Wolfe


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## JAC526

My only street shot.


----------



## javier

Cruising






Pensive, mad, who knows.






Basking in sorrow






Posed






Street shooter


----------



## bobnr32

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Some of the Local L.A. wildlife !
So you think you can fly? Truly he was flying as high as a kite.


----------



## bobnr32

A little tamer from me on the theme of red.
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Love the ''red'' series Bob.

On the prowl






What?






Papa and his baby






I will have the lemon bar






Grrrrrrrr


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks J, your Papa and his baby speaks volumes.
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## DragginJoker

beautiful picture arpeggio


----------



## Arpeggio9

DragginJoker said:


> beautiful picture arpeggio



Thanks a lot... I was surprised my self when I got the results from the lab. Nothing done to it really.


----------



## bobnr32

A few more
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

shaolin monk






Why mom?






Smile






Shadows






At attention






Really?


----------



## javier

Why, hello






Who are you?






ok, Say cheese






Then I got them both to pose


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## bobnr32

It has gone from Summer to Winter in days, spot the hats. 
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## bobnr32

6





7





8





9





10


----------



## javier

Nice set Bob !!! Still summer here in L.A....

The long trek.





Wrong ride





Reflecting on life.





How much longer is the wait?





Hurry up





Ok, I am out.


----------



## Stryker

A street tough guy.  He didn't like me aiming my camera on him.  Showed him my cam's lcd and he smiled.

Deym!  I thought he was going to stab me...


----------



## javier

Nice one Sryker !!!


----------



## bobnr32

Javier, isn't it always summer there?
It's gone to headscarves here...
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

That is for the most part true Bob, all for say 3 weeks or so of the year


----------



## javier

Was going to bin these, but they sort of grew on me. 






By jgredline






By jgredline 






By jgredline


----------



## bobnr32

javier said:


> That is for the most part true Bob, all for say 3 weeks or so of the year


How do you manage to survive?
I call this one:
Removing fingerprints


----------



## Stryker

javier said:


> Nice one Sryker !!!



Thanks a lot, Javier.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## z1rick

Some great Pics! I just got into photography and am trying some street photos here and there, hope to be good at it some day.


----------



## momo3boys

What a great thread! I think I need more interesting streets though... I barely have sidewalks! LOL


----------



## JustinZ850

Hats by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Holding On by JustinZ850, on Flickr




All Smiles by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

The 60's were good to them


----------



## johngpt

the business meeting



.


----------



## javier

Hey John, What a cool addition !!! and a nice capture at that.


----------



## javier

Three and a half men






Them boots where made for walking






Chocolate






In a doggy dog world






Brasil






Just wrong


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Just wrong



Wrong, but oh, that's funny!


----------



## javier

I hear there is a ''new'' doom day....date coming tomorrow. So this may be my last post, unless of course he happens to make another ''miscalculation'' ...






Run for the hills....Oh that won't work !:speechless-smiley:






Purrrrrr 






Things are looking down.






A star is born






Asian Hipsters....really?


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## dots




----------



## bobnr32

On a brief trip to Sofia, Bulgaria
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Peace





Hitch hiker?





The fly





The pooches





Togging all ready


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


> On a brief trip to Sofia, Bulgaria
> 1



Love her smile, and the perspective into the distance provided by those fellows behind her.



bobnr32 said:


> On a brief trip to Sofia, Bulgaria
> 3



And this, is just wonderfully amusing.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Hitch hiker?



I'm blown away by all that she's holding in her left hand! And the cigarette in the right! And I'll bet she didn't drop a thing.


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


> 3



The light reflected up into his face is perfect. Lovely detail and the background is just blurred enough. It's interesting as I write this, because I'm at the "go advanced" editing, the preview shows your full size image, and I can see evidence of a number of health issues that this gentleman has.


----------



## DragginJoker

you can tell the fathers priorities are greater than the mothers



IMG_2935.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
it's amazing how long a day at a carshow can be 



IMG_3054.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
not a stranger but too long time friends



IMG_3123.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr
and the result...



IMG_3128-2.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Pink






A little dry






On Broadway






The growl






New London






Street


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## bruce282

1. Searching for candy.



rehobooth_2011-2893.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

2. Thomas the Tank Engine.



rehobooth_2011-2903.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

3. Half the Strollers had dogs in them rather than children. It was around 42 degrees when these were taken.



rehobooth_2011-2977.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

Bruce


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

I came across a pair of female street cleaners.
The first let me take her pic despite the evils she gave me.





She laughed as I tried to capture her friend.





After several failures I caught her.





Later in the day I came across her again, I show her this pic, we parted as friends.


----------



## jukka

Tony S said:


> he was not a very friendly fellow, taken with the camera down at my side while on a trip to Mexico.



Haha this one is really nice. Fast action needed I suppose.


----------



## jukka

Hey all,

new here, very interesting stuff you guys have. I just came back from East Asia where I did a lot of street shooting. These first two are taken using FM2n 50 1.2., and the rest epl1 20mm panny.


----------



## jukka

akwildshots said:


> made me learn to ask before shooting or shoot from far away.



Don't follow the show, but usually some sort of sense of the situation is needed. Whether it be asking for permission, smile, talking to the subject(s) or just quick reactions. Also, depending on your personal taste, 'poor porn' may not always be the way to go. 

I shoot with short primes and try in some way to communicate either before or after the shot has been taken with the people. Makes it more fun.


----------



## jukka

Stryker said:


> With a soft grin, he whispered, "Go ahead."



I liked the story behind and love the shot.


----------



## jukka

Stryker said:


>



Been going over this thread now slowly, and have to say, Stryker, that in general your stuff is great.


----------



## Stryker

Thanks, Jukka.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## javier

jukka said:


> akwildshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> made me learn to ask before shooting or shoot from far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't follow the show, but usually some sort of sense of the situation is needed. Whether it be asking for permission, smile, talking to the subject(s) or just quick reactions. Also, depending on your personal taste, 'poor porn' may not always be the way to go.
> 
> I shoot with short primes and try in some way to communicate either before or after the shot has been taken with the people. Makes it more fun.
Click to expand...


Nice work. I agree with you 100%. Love the second and third image. It is nice to see real street photography as well.


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## jukka

javier said:


> It is nice to see real street photography as well.



Yeah, haha, thank you, but don't know about that. Each to his own of course. To me the social aspect makes this thing so challenging. It is also very different to shoot in Asia then in Finland. 

The first shot is Shanghai, second Beijing and third Tampere, Finland, also using different mediums; first S95, then EPL-1 and lastly FM2n.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

jukka said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to see real street photography as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, haha, thank you, but don't know about that. Each to his own of course. To me the social aspect makes this thing so challenging. It is also very different to shoot in Asia then in Finland.
> 
> The first shot is Shanghai, second Beijing and third Tampere, Finland, also using different mediums; first S95, then EPL-1 and lastly FM2n.
Click to expand...



Wonderfully framed work.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Stryker




----------



## jukka

johngpt said:


> Wonderfully framed work.



Thank you! Here's some more recent shots.


----------



## jukka

bobnr32 said:


>



Very nice shadows here. I like it very much.


----------



## johngpt

Stryker said:


>



Outstanding perspective and depth of field. Their expressions suggest intensity. One directed inward, the other outward, not together, but together. Superb image.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Outstanding perspective and depth of field. Their expressions suggest intensity. One directed inward, the other outward, not together, but together. Superb image.



Agreed,

     Wonderful photo!  Well composed and well executed, technically!


----------



## javier

On the cat walk





The lonely hearts club





Skirts





Purple rain





On my way to my bus





At my bus


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker

Jukka, Johngpt, and Pugs, thanks for liking the photos and giving some comments.  All are well taken and appreciated.

Regards.

Mel


----------



## javier

In heavy conversation





At the news stand





What, Analog





A busy alley





Find an alley and set up shop





AF


----------



## javier

Vendor in the shadows






Toy district






The silver and black






Lips






The strut






Street candid


----------



## Futurelight

Incidence photography has SOOOOOOO much to offer! So many moments of time, moments of history, captured for eternity! LOVE it! Some great shots here guys!


----------



## momo3boys

I know that these suck, my ISO was too high, my shutter speed to low, but I promised myself that if I ever got the nerve to take a picture of a stranger I would post it here. You have no idea how scary it was for me. Please tell me it gets easier!






[/URL] TPF-1 by momo3boys77, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] TPF-1-1 by momo3boys77, on Flickr[/IMG]

I know the first one isn't a person...but it looked really cool.


----------



## bobnr32

hi momo3boys
you sound as though you need a bit of encouragement. 
I often go to a market stall and ask if you can take a pic. I show them the result and establish a relationship with them. Then their friends want to be included too.
Any performance/ festival is ideal.
Another tactic I use is to point the camera and wait for the subject to appear in the frame. If they notice you, they often apologise.
In the words of the advertising slogan 'just do it'.
B


----------



## bobnr32

Here's a few from Croatia
Does this guy look like Humphrey Bogart in The African Queen, or what?





2





3





4





5


----------



## jukka




----------



## momo3boys

Thank you so much for your encouragement and advice. Here are a few more. Not great lighting so I'm trying to figure that all out, but the point is, I'm getting braver!







[/URL] DSC_2640_edited-1 by momo3boys77, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_2629_edited-1 by momo3boys77, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_2633_edited-1 by momo3boys77, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

What up fellas






hmm, what have we here






Now now, lets not be shy






Tongues a wagging






Not amused






So L.A.


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake

I don't have any pictures to share at the moment but I feel that this fits nicely into the topic. 
Has anyone seen the Spy Lens attachment? http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/candid-photography-spy-lens/
Its a mirror attachment that puts makes the camera aim 90 degrees away from where you appear to be shooting!
I was asking to see if anyone has experience with it, because I plan to buy it for christmas


----------



## javier

Jake_NN_Bake said:


> I don't have any pictures to share at the moment but I feel that this fits nicely into the topic.
> Has anyone seen the Spy Lens attachment? http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/candid-photography-spy-lens/
> Its a mirror attachment that puts makes the camera aim 90 degrees away from where you appear to be shooting!
> I was asking to see if anyone has experience with it, because I plan to buy it for christmas



Why in the world would anyone want to use such a creepy attachment? There is no need to be sneaky. Why not hide behind a bush with a 500mm lens in this case? To me that is not street photography. These are of course my opinions.


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake

javier said:


> Jake_NN_Bake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pictures to share at the moment but I feel that this fits nicely into the topic.
> Has anyone seen the Spy Lens attachment? http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/candid-photography-spy-lens/
> Its a mirror attachment that puts makes the camera aim 90 degrees away from where you appear to be shooting!
> I was asking to see if anyone has experience with it, because I plan to buy it for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would anyone want to use such a creepy attachment? There is no need to be sneaky. Why not hide behind a bush with a 500mm lens in this case? To me that is not street photography. These are of course my opinions.
Click to expand...

I thought it would bring a truly un-posed picture if the subject did not think they were being photographed. You could capture what caught your eye in the first place, not what the subject wants to appear as.


----------



## javier

Jake_NN_Bake said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake_NN_Bake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pictures to share at the moment but I feel that this fits nicely into the topic.
> Has anyone seen the Spy Lens attachment? http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/candid-photography-spy-lens/
> Its a mirror attachment that puts makes the camera aim 90 degrees away from where you appear to be shooting!
> I was asking to see if anyone has experience with it, because I plan to buy it for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would anyone want to use such a creepy attachment? There is no need to be sneaky. Why not hide behind a bush with a 500mm lens in this case? To me that is not street photography. These are of course my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it would bring a truly un-posed picture if the subject did not think they were being photographed. You could capture what caught your eye in the first place, not what the subject wants to appear as.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of ways to capture a total candid with out resorting to gimmicks. 

Take a look at my flickr. Flickr: Street Vision L.A.'s PhotostreamYou will see that they are un-posed and up close and personal.
These images are very selective in that few ever get posted in forums.


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake

javier said:
			
		

> There are plenty of ways to capture a total candid with out resorting to gimmicks.
> 
> Take a look at my flickr. Flickr: Street Vision L.A.'s PhotostreamYou will see that they are un-posed and up close and personal.
> These images are very selective in that few ever get posted in forums.



Im assuming a longer zoom lens was used right? Or did you just snap and go? Haha i dont think im brave enough for that (especially certain city portraits)


----------



## javier

Jake_NN_Bake said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of ways to capture a total candid with out resorting to gimmicks.
> 
> Take a look at my flickr. Flickr: Street Vision L.A.'s PhotostreamYou will see that they are un-posed and up close and personal.
> These images are very selective in that few ever get posted in forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im assuming a longer zoom lens was used right? Or did you just snap and go? Haha i dont think im brave enough for that (especially certain city portraits)
Click to expand...


Nope, I do not use zooms. In fact I use short primes. Usually a 21, 24, 28, 30 OR 35mm. If you look through the images on my flickr and even here, I leave all the exif info.
I am always in the scene. I simply point and shoot at what I see. Never sneaky.


----------



## bobnr32

momo3boys said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement and advice. Here are a few more. Not great lighting so I'm trying to figure that all out, but the point is, I'm getting braver!


Nice one momo. You're on your way!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker

One of the most beautiful persons I ever met on the street.  His name is John Paul, a child filled with energy and vigor, he runs with his mates on a busy street on Manila.  Sad to know that he is bloated from head to foot due to liver cancer and his parents could not give him the needed care and medication because of poverty.  I wish I could do something worthwhile for him now.  Such a lovely smile... yet so sad...


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Bob, Really digging numbers 2 and 3...Well done !


----------



## javier

Peaking in





In side the beauty studio in Hollywood





Will the real darth vader please sit down





Strike a pose? No?





Ok, I guess not





In style


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks Javier,
has that scary female appeared before in your shots?


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> Thanks Javier,
> has that scary female appeared before in your shots?



Yes, in a black and white thread


----------



## johngpt

She's got great guns! Reminds me of my martial art teacher, Abigail.


----------



## javier

An artist at work






Springing along






So L.A. Really.....






Lettering






Pass the slurpee






Chimping


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (4 of 4).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## JustinZ850

Bait Thief by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Another Bait Thief Waiting by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Colldfire said:


> Picture (4 of 4).jpg by [weekendwarrior], on Flickr



Very moving image, as well as being artful and painterly (as my British photo friends might say).


----------



## bobnr32

Caught(if you will pardon the pun) these guys fishing in Bucharest town centre. Although they were not on a street, I was.
Not much water here






Hi





Look what we've caught





Cast aside





Over there!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Forever 21






Sniped






The Crowd






Tough guy with killer dog....Really?






Hey shorty






Intimate texting


----------



## bobnr32

1





2





3





4


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> Tough guy with killer dog....Really?



Nice to see a student of anatomy. That neck tatt and the one on his hand are actually quite accurately detailed. Like right out of an anatomy text.


----------



## LaFoto

Heehee, John: I myself was more worried about that killer dog of his, and whether that collar doesn't strain his legs a bit too much ... I visualised poor killer dog limping about, being weighed down by that monster collar, always buckling under that weight...


----------



## bobnr32

You can all take the mick out of that dog, but just look at the scratches it put on his arms.


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


> You can all take the mick out of that dog, but just look at the scratches it put on his arms.



**snort**


----------



## bobnr32

Now here's what you call a dog.
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## javier

Rico Suave






Working hands






My box is empty






Coppers






Another mean killer dog






World famous


----------



## bobnr32

1



c7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c9 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



c4 by bob8952, on Flickr3
4



d14_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5
Our canine friends have featured strongly in recent posts. I heard today that the thousands of street dogs here are to be culled.
Although I cannot disagree, I am left with a tinge of sadness.



c6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

All smiles






Don't act like you did not like it 8~)






Thinking of him and her






Sneaking in the bird






Make me famous...please






Two of a kind


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

A few from Gara de Nord
This guy found it hard to get a taxi



aa1 by bob8952, on Flickr
Take it easy!



b14 by bob8952, on Flickr
And then she said...



a6 by bob8952, on Flickr
Taking pride in his job



a5 by bob8952, on Flickr
Looking for her train



b16 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Outstanding exposure and processing. The way you've caught her makes her eyes seem as if they know every story in the world.


----------



## javier

Out for a Sunday stroll







Hey copper






Am I really alone?






Big bucks






Who is togging who?






Enjoying that chip


----------



## bobnr32

A few from France
lovely bubbly



Lovely bubbly by bob8952, on Flickr
walking in the rain



z1 by bob8952, on Flickr
moi?



z21 by bob8952, on Flickr
too quick for me



z18 by bob8952, on Flickr
bonjour



z19_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

javier said:
			
		

> Out for a Sunday stroll
> 
> Hey copper
> 
> Am I really alone?
> 
> Big bucks
> 
> Who is togging who?
> 
> Enjoying that chip



Cop doesnt look thrilled!


----------



## javier

That's my bus






Flipper






Thinking of what could have been






Where is it?






Spot, compose and click






Taking cheese to a whole new level


----------



## bobnr32

1



c7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c6 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



b1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



c2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Texting on the way up






Love on the way down






Hello sunny boy






At the bus stop






Caught in a candid moment






Mother like daughter


----------



## bobnr32

1



q1_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



x2_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



z2 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



z5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



z1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Rotanimod said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a Sunday stroll
> 
> Hey copper
> 
> Am I really alone?
> 
> Big bucks
> 
> Who is togging who?
> 
> Enjoying that chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop doesnt look thrilled!
Click to expand...


That's cause his ride hasn't been upgraded since 1972.

:mrgreen:


----------



## javier

Bow wow






Yes






Twinzies






Why are you laughing?






The birdman






Hey buddy, get out of my picture !


----------



## javier

Some days are just some of those days.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Pony tails.






What? Ice skating in L.A.?






Who is checking out who?






Eyes wide shut.






Trucha






Street togs


----------



## bobnr32

1



a5 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a3 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a5 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



a4 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Go speed racer, go





Buy my music man, I am famous in my own mind.





Got weed





Too cool





Cool hipsters





Happy go lucky


----------



## bobnr32

1



b15 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



b8_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a15 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



b2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



b1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Run for the hills...There is a clown loose.





Dude....Tell me your not shaving at my corner store......





Big beautiful girl.





Fortune telling dogs





A cool Rasti





What is it with ladies and mutts?


----------



## Stryker

A construction worker I saw on the street.  Background replaced due to too much distraction


----------



## DvN13

Loved them, each one does tell a story or at least attempts to do so!  I love the fact that I recognized (and am very familiar) with some of these places considering I now live half way around the world from them (China).  Keep them coming, please!


----------



## javier

Who are you looking for?






Sleeping on the job






A happy family






Have coke?






Eyes wide shut






Sisters I found out


----------



## Stryker

Love this one, Javier..


----------



## javier

Thanks Stryker,
Have a blessed Christmas !


----------



## bobnr32

It was snowing in Bulgaria.
1



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d6_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



b6 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



b7 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Nice Bob...Way to get out there in the snow.
--------------------------------------------------------

Hmmmm






In sync






Gotta love it...Skateboarding on crutches






These fellas are enjoying these free hugs a tad too much. 






So L.A.


----------



## bobnr32

Javier, just to prove how brave/stupid I am....
1



c15 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c11 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



c9 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



c12 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Way to go Bob !
----------------------

A happy pair






Who is she posing for?






A street tog getting togged himself






Getting comfy






Dancing the day away






Another happy go lucky


----------



## bobnr32

Some taken before the snow.
1 -so LA



c3 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d6 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

oops


----------



## bobnr32

Great shot Stryker.
Here are a few frosty pics.
1



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Three of a kind, na







shaolin monk






The blues sisters






Time pieces for sale






Play me a tune






Laughing out loud


----------



## Stryker

Red, white, and "blues."  I love it, Javier.


----------



## javier

Thanks Stryker !


----------



## bobnr32

1



c3 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



f5 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d9 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Foxx

my favorite street capture


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> 1
> 
> c3 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 2
> 
> f5 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 3
> 
> d1 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> d9 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 5
> 
> d3 by bob8952, on Flickr



Excellent capture !!!!


----------



## javier

Foxx said:


> my favorite street capture



She is a beauty no doubt !


----------



## javier

Now now, lets see that pretty face 





Fresh fruit...I usually buy from her, but never take the fruit.





Catching up on the latest headlines.





The red head in pumps





The man on the bike





El cowboys


----------



## bobnr32

1



d12 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d11 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d6 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d8 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Standing tall






Like mother, like daughter






Togs selling their images






Old school in action












The mod squad


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Nice one Stryker,
In particular, dig the fellow with the black hat. Nice eye contact.


----------



## bobnr32

1



c4 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d9 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Bob,
That 5th image would have been a great addition to this contest.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/85mm_contest/
It is superb


----------



## javier

A rare from the hip shot...I must confess I felt kinda creepy shooting this way...But that is just me...
Still I like how the picture came out...Pure luck though.







An Angel, NA






Just do it.






Rolex, Tag heuer, Timex, you name it, I have it...Watches for sale






Mother like daughter...Killer looks ''eeeeek'' Where is the Love?






''Did you just seriously take our picture?'' 
''Yes, I could not resist you pair of beauties'' which got me out of trouble. 
_I hated that it back focused_


----------



## KristerP




----------



## javier

KristerP said:


>



Brilliant !!!


----------



## Stryker

Great captures, KristerP...


----------



## KristerP

Thank you very much


----------



## snapshot5000

what are you lookin at dude?!? by snapshot03, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

It's great to see some new people posting. Keep it up!
Back in Bucharest.
1



d2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d6 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Number 5 is brilliant Bob. A fantastic street shot !


----------



## javier

Happy go lucky






Angry bird






Running interference 






A little shady






Look carefully






The soprano


----------



## javier

Pay attention 






Atta girl






Zoned in






Them boots






Peeking in






Now now, don't blush


----------



## bobnr32

"Happy go lucky" has got to be one of your best shots ever, Javier.
It is a bit cold here in Bucharest so I may have to take up still life for the winter.
1



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d11 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d13 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Thanks Bob. I find that shot to be very average at most, but will take the compliment 
Thank you !


----------



## javier

These are a few Snaps that I took on a small walk in L.A.
Everyday folks, doing everyday things.
























The rest of this series is here in a larger size.
Welcome to Street Vision Los Angeles 8~): Street Snaps


----------



## bobnr32

1



d14 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d15 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d16 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d24 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## molested_cow




----------



## bobnr32

We've had riots in Bucharest for the last few days.
For some strange reason banks were targetted; can't think why.
1



c1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c3 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



c2 by bob8952, on Flickr
There were only a handful of protesters when I was there...
4



c5 by bob8952, on Flickr
...but lots more journalists.
5



c6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

So L.A.






























Get over here cowboy


----------



## bobnr32

1



a1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a2 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a4 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



a5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

Pow-Wow by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

Monday Morning by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

Nice pics amateuraperture.
1



a7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a8_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a9 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



a11 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a12 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

excellent series BoB. Really like the second and third !!!


----------



## javier

That's right, smile for me.






Thumb up






Going up






A precious moment






Yes, sir, every last kernel.






24 bottles of beer on the wall, 24 bottles of beer


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

Thanks Javier,
1



a13_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a15_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a3 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



5_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto

&quot;We're always heading somewhere...&quot; by what_eye_see, on Flickr




Pittsburgh, PA by what_eye_see, on Flickr




Picture-11.jpg by what_eye_see, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

Colldfire, I really like the first. It is similar to a library in south London, UK also funded by Carnegie. 
1



3_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



Enormous pizzas by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c5 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

This first shot was an exposer check as it was my first shot of the day....I normally do this to set up my camera since I use manual settings. So I shot them in the back while walking behind them. 8~)






But they stopped for a quick smooch and so I thought to capture the intimate moment so long as I was their...






She heard the shutter release and as she turned around ''embarrassed'' I took one more picture....All the while the fellow never turned around and was left there with his lips still puckered up....


----------



## johngpt

I think embarrassed fits. Notice where she's got her hand in that middle shot?


----------



## javier

Checking out the lady



As he looks on with approval. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Howdy folks 







Sniper






As I walked up on her and saw the smoke billowing like a smoke stack.






I asked her to strike a pose and she was smoking !


----------



## bobnr32

1



c7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



c8 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



c9 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



c12 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c11 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## bobnr32

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.
1



d46 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d49_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d45 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d42 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d32_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Beautiful series Bob. Number 2 is a powerful Image. One of your best.


----------



## JustinZ850

Stuck on a work trip and can't do any shooting..so digging through old stuff 




In The Shade by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Don't Let Go by JustinZ850, on Flickr 




In Sync by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

javier said:


> Beautiful series Bob. Number 2 is a powerful Image. One of your best.


Thanks Javier. 
There's more white stuff here than a Hollywood party. The light is fantastic.
Great shots Justin
1



d47_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d57 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d37 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d34 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d33 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Dude, there is a cat on your shoulder






Only in L.A.






Lets see those chompers






Just another day






Lets see that smile






Tap out


----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

1
Romanian in a very nice hat



d14_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d17 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d11 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d8 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

I love red lip stick






Spooked






Boys n blue






Briskly






In a flash






Oh honey


----------



## bobnr32

Spooked is an absolutely fantastic capture; so many stories going on. Brilliant!
1



q2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



12 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



8 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a7 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Is it really Bill?






Yep, just out n about






Going up






Happy go lucky






Say cheese






Don't ask


----------



## bigboi3

Candid by yvesgajardo, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## bobnr32

1



b1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a11 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



a2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Hey, did you just take my picture? Yes.






Up n adam






Chapped lips






L.A. Shooters






Wrong photographer






Wrong photographer






Hopefully they got one good picture ;-)


----------



## johngpt

Javier, that was cruel, to be such a distraction! But pretty darn funny!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier, that was cruel, to be such a distraction! But pretty darn funny!



I felt bad when I saw it, but also laughed.


----------



## DragonHeart

renfaire2008_001 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

Nothing stranger than this!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## javier

Street












How about a 16 year old kid in a stroller?


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Great set Javier!


----------



## bobnr32

I was back in London for a few days. These are from Liverpool St station.
1 The statue is a memorial to the Kindertransport- children that came by train to London in 1940.



a2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



a6 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



a5 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



a4 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



a3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Preaching the word






Get away from me you big jerk






Third street






This guy took a swing at my camera, but missed...






Yea dude






?


----------



## bobnr32

Hope you're ok, Javier.
The winter thaw is on its way so probably the last of the snow pics for a while.
1



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d6 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d8 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

The walk







Stranger days I have not seen






Like a ghost












And a few minutes later












I just started a street shooting tips section on my blog.
If interested, sign up for the email updates as I will be adding
a tip once a week or so. I promise not to spam you.


----------



## javier

Thanks Bob, I am good


----------



## bobnr32

Like a Martini- shaken but not stirred?
These snow pics will cheer you up.
1



d2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d12 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



b1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



b5 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c9 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

When I heard this fellow speaking, it floored me...I actually got fooled for a quick second there and this does not happen to me often. 
My wife got it right away. She noticed one boob going north and the other south right off the bat. 
I am glad I am married and have an expert on staff 8~)



A walk on the wild side by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bobnr32

1



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



c14 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



c7 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Street candids


----------



## javier

Why yes 







now, now, don't be shy







Who let dogs out?







Lost in translation







The leopard talks







Have a coke


----------



## javier

A cute couple






The matrix






Yoshi






He guy, she is too old for you 






Guarding his bootleg DVD's






I did buy a bubble gun from her


----------



## johngpt

Can't wait to see your bubble gun photos!


----------



## javier

I saw this cute couple sitting there making puppy eyes so I thought It would make a decent picture if I could catch the emotion or the soul of the shot, now.....



Voices carry by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Normally folks will turn away when they see me pointing the camera while they are in these moments of public affection, or get embarrassed , but as soon as he saw me taking the picture, he started to really go hot and heavy and for a change, I was the one who got embarrassed... ;-)


----------



## javier

Strike a pose


----------



## johngpt

Sometimes, those mannequin shots can be pretty creepy!


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## nmahooch

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9


----------



## snowbear

Snapshots, but:

Dupont Circle, Washington, DC




Georgetown, Washington, DC


----------



## javier

nmahooch said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> 9



Killer stuff !


----------



## javier

The strut !






Hello ladies.





What the





Bad hair day





Hello again





The 70's in full affect


----------



## nmahooch

Thanks Javier

here's a few more

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9-


----------



## Arpeggio9

Those are really great and inspiring. Thank you for sharing nmahooch.


----------



## nmahooch

Thank you.


----------



## nmahooch




----------



## nmahooch




----------



## javier

Gotta love Hollywood; at times 8~) by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Here we have Zoltar giving marital advice, A guy checking out the ladies (see his shirt), A cool looking goth on caffeine and another in her underwear with Felix the cat on board...




K20D & SMC-A 28F/2.8 @ F/5.6 set to F/4 Hyperfocal


*explored*


----------



## JustinZ850

Feels good to be out shootin after 3 months locked up on a deployment




Morning Smoke In Makati by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Sidewalk Grooming by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam

Before & After


----------



## JustinZ850

Street Food Vendor by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Entering The Tunnel by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Excellent stuff Justin...Keep em coming !!!


----------



## javier

I am Human and I need to be loved  Just like everybody else does by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





Entering the Matrix by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





All around me are familiar faces, worn out places, worn out faces. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


Why, hello






Chilling






Texting security


----------



## nmahooch




----------



## Stryker

great set, nmahooch.  I like the framing, composition, and the blur.


----------



## nmahooch

Thank you stryker


----------



## javier

Victoria has a secret, I wish I knew what it is. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr





The doppelganger, almost  by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## LaFoto

javier said:


> Victoria has a secret, I wish I knew what it is. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr



Oh, Javier, I'm glad to see you lived to tell us the story about "Victoria's Secret", even if you still don't seem to know what it is. 
For this photo looks like she's going to get ready to bang that handbag of hers over your head!


----------



## LaFoto

Here's two I took at the Blues Festival in Chicago in June of last year:




0116_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0117_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

And she was on the Navy Pier (I was too chicken to move around and openly confront her with the camera, I must admit)




0138_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## javier

The texter






Old school






A bear is loose






The claw is going to getyou






Don't beat me up...please






Over exposed


----------



## javier

A completely different style. I shot these while riding my bike. Seemed like a good idea at the time, but maybe not so much. The compositions where maddening to me.


----------



## nmahooch

javier said:


> A completely different style. I shot these while riding my bike. Seemed like a good idea at the time, but maybe not so much. The compositions where maddening to me.



excellent capture


----------



## nmahooch




----------



## javier

These where from my first bus ride a few months ago. Now I am addicted to the bus and love it.
Nothing great, but memories for me. I shot this sequence with my formally owned LX-5. 


Here comes my bus






All aboard






As I got in, I composed this to catch my first bus ride captures.






The first picture I shot as I got off. 






The hustle and bustle of L.A






Now, now, don't be shy.






a vato and his ruka


----------



## JustinZ850

Back in the Philippines for 3 week vacation!




Buko.....Nag titinda ng buko by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Sitting Around by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Not Really Sure by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Cooking It Up, Street Style by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Walking Along by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

An excellent series Justin ! ^^


----------



## javier

El sombrero





Family out on a stroll with a huge kid in the stroller





That shoe shine fellow has some guns





The finger





Cool dudes





Simply cool


----------



## JustinZ850

javier said:


> An excellent series Justin ! ^^



Thanks Javier!  It's always nice seeing the awsome work of you and the others here 




Rush Id by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Eyes Shut by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Not Happy by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Can You Make Me Famous? by JustinZ850, on Flickr

^^he actually asked me that hehe


----------



## Stryker

Justin, looked like you were in Manila recently...


----------



## LaFoto

Javier, my daughter might stumble into one of your photos these days! I think she's in your city right now!?


----------



## JustinZ850

Stryker said:


> Justin, looked like you were in Manila recently...



Yes Sir!  Just starting my 3 week vacation here in the Philippines. 

In Iloilo now, but internet very slow and hard to upload shots.




Red Laces and Red Dress by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> Javier, my daughter might stumble into one of your photos these days! I think she's in your city right now!?



Would that not be funny. LOL.


----------



## javier

Eh






What ya looking at?





Sell it honey





Save me





Look a likes





Hey honey...How about a movie?


----------



## bobnr32

1



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d5 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d6 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d7 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Chillin' by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Biting Down by JustinZ850, on Flickr




WestGroove by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker

Have a great vacation, Justin.  Spend all your dollars in Manila to perk up the economy.  Its More Fun In The Philippines!!!


----------



## mommy-medic

This building is scheduled for demolition and has become a place for graffitti artists to display their work. Captured this guy trying his hand at art.


----------



## bobnr32

1



d8 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d9 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d11 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d12 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d13 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Snacking From Starbucks by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Morning Taho by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Young family












Movie set






Shy


----------



## bobnr32

1



d14 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



d15 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



d16 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



d17 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



d18 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

excellent series Bob. Love number 4

A couple of gals conversing






The trek home






Just two of us on the bus + driver






The dragon






I saw her standing there.






So I took a picture


----------



## JustinZ850

^^ Good stuff




Shake Time by JustinZ850, on Flickr




I See You by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Through the Window - 6400iso by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Out For A Walk by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Hands Full by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Leave Me Alone by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## RedVixen81

javier said:


> So Hollywood



This looks just like Rachel Riley from Big Brother and Amazing Race.


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks Javier
1



2012 03 26_0227_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 03 26_0037_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 03 26_0043_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 03 26_0202_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 03 26_0127_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## banderson




----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 03 26_0139_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 03 26_0151_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 03 26_0107_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 03 26_0113_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 03 26_0160_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Sunny Sunday in Hamburg


----------



## bobnr32

Nice series Corinna: any city which deported Paul McCartney has got to have something going for it.
1



2012 03 26_0211_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 03 26_0246_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 03 26_0026_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 03 26_0038_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 03 26_0042_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

From the Silver lake district


The stride






Too cool






Puff goes the dragon






Working it






Sheepish






Standing still


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 03 26_0221_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 03 26_0223_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 03 26_0156_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 03 31_0331_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 03 31_0365_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## apples

DevManCrate by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## Rhodes454

Just Another Day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Train Station  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here Comes the Boss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flower Girls and the Hard Sell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Film Studies Field Assignment


----------



## javier

The triangle of emotions






What is on the menu folks?






Thought I would sneak in an urban capture of Silver lake






Telling stories






Hipsters






Being well


----------



## apples

loudmagenta by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## nmahooch

Pillow Fight NYC

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9


----------



## johngpt

Great shots hooch!


----------



## nmahooch

thanks John


----------



## javier

Don't shoot me, it is only a cam







Still in silver Lake...Some of the local flavor






Like a fly on the wall..No one notices






Head hunter






That one fits...






Hey there little guy


----------



## javier

Some candids that where headed to the bin.


----------



## johngpt

I really like that umbrella shot.


----------



## javier

Silver Lake continued


Oh my goodness, he just took our picture, lol






Some of the pretty people, they think






Love is here and this ends the trip through Silver lake.....






On to E.L.A.
























One thing about ELA is it is filled with many pretty ladies. Those from L.A. can verify this.






No matter how old, they are always dolled up






An of course, it is filled with gang bangers as well



I was born in East L.A. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## CMfromIL

Street music


----------



## javier

Continuing through ELA


----------



## javier

I said...Ladies ;~)






A motley one






Not to happy I guess






Why u take pictur






Small board ?






Checking out the lady ;~)






Teen in a stroller


----------



## javier

Street candid






Peeking through






Urban surfing






Modeling for me






Too cool






Urban


----------



## javier

I have been re-processing some old images and many for the first time. I am really loving lightroom V3.6.
I am debating on upgrading to 4.0 as I do not feel like I am missing anything.
Anyway, here are some 2009 images.






Made me laugh. I saw her coming and with her buddies, so I took the picture in burst mode. What a funny look I got.
I shot these with my old Canon G9 a few years ago, but decided to process them now.












I remember this scene like it was yesterday. I remember walking up to these folks and just taking their picture...
They had that what the heck look on their faces, but by the end of my session, I had them all striking a pose 






























Slipped and fell off a rock at the beach, ate sand, the G9 went flying and I killed my beloved G9 as it drowned. 
I sent my boy after it, but she was gone....



Good bye old faithful friend! by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 03_0830b by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 03_0829b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 05 03_0846b by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 03 31_0362_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 03_0848b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Amour on the blvd by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr





Under the toucan sun by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr





I have an itch by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr





Road rage by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr





Follow the goose by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr





Of all days for the elevator to be broken by Shutter_bug_626, on Flickr


----------



## ChazM

Use1 by Chaz Miley, on Flickr





use6 by Chaz Miley, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1.



2012 04 16_0643_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 04 16_0651_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 04 16_0670_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



DSC_0003b by bob8952, on Flickr
5



DSC_0010b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## javier

I ran into this scene and was more curious to see how this scam worked so I watched and chose when to shoot. Follow the adventure down below.


*The images below are in the order I made them*
So as I snuck in here, I was watching and trying to figure out who was a 
part of this con.






When they saw me take the picture, I just walked away with the intentions 
of trying to come back for the money shot (no pun intended), but here is what
the crowd looked like after the bus had picked up half of them.






In this frame, the elderly lady you see next to the con with the smile on her face 
was ''allowed'' to win $20.00....






So After that picture, I walked to the other side. Nobody noticed me as they
where to busy watching them take her for $100.00 !!! She then started accusing 
the con of ripping her off and making a bit of a small scene. I knew then she was
not a part of the con, but a victim. 






So that is when I could not take it and would not stand for it, so I started to
get in his face as well (In Spanish) and started to snap away and threatened
to call the police if he did not give her back her money. That is when his thug,
tried to grab my camera and lets just say, he did not succeed 8~) The adrenalin
rush was amazing I must say as he took a nap.


----------



## bobnr32

Javier, they are really exciting shots. I don't have much sympathy for the woman though.
1



DSC_0060b by bob8952, on Flickr
2



DSC_0037b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



DSC_0038b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



DSC_0024b_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
5 Athletico Madrid players



2012 05 08_0863b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> So that is when I could not take it and would not stand for it, so I started to
> get in his face as well (In Spanish) and started to snap away and threatened
> to call the police if he did not give her back her money. That is when his thug,
> tried to grab my camera and lets just say, he did not succeed 8~) The adrenalin
> rush was amazing I must say as he took a nap.



Yes!


----------



## johngpt

Bob, the light in that first one is marvelous.


----------



## javier

Capone....Maybe not






Hey, hey hey, stop that,there are kids around.






Only because they hate it






My candid model.






What ever happened to these folks?


----------



## javier

Guy trying to be slick, but he missed...






The city of Angles






Some nut job












Some urban stuff






Going green


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 08_0978b by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 08_0899b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 05 08_0907b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 05 12_1119b by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 08_1112b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Three Bilbao supporters?


----------



## javier

Buzzed on Melrose






A beauty shop on Melsrose






Yes, only on Melrose will you find a shop for only eye browse






Thinking they are cool on Melrose






Typical dog walking his master on Melsrose 






Yes, Melrose,


----------



## Skyclad

I'd love to see what kind of photos you could take in my old neighborhood of Highland Park, CA., Javier. I lived there for 30 years, im sure id be able to recognize every street. Though it's been 6 years since I moved from there, so im not sure what all has changed.


----------



## javier

Skyclad said:


> I'd love to see what kind of photos you could take in my old neighborhood of Highland Park, CA., Javier. I lived there for 30 years, im sure id be able to recognize every street. Though it's been 6 years since I moved from there, so im not sure what all has changed.



Are you talking about Highland park as in the Avenues?


----------



## Skyclad

Yep, From Figueroa St. to York Blvd., Ave 50 - 64. As in where 95% of Reservoir Dogs was filmed


----------



## javier

Skyclad said:


> Yep, From Figueroa St. to York Blvd., Ave 50 - 64. As in where 95% of Reservoir Dogs was filmed



How funny. I just shot a full roll over the course of two weeks in that very area. As soon as I get it developed, I will post up some pics.
Shame, that the area is fully gang infested again like it was many years ago.


----------



## Skyclad

javier said:


> Shame, that the area is fully gang infested again like it was many years ago.


 There was a time is wasn't?! :er:


----------



## Count Elmsley




----------



## bobnr32

johngpt said:


> Three Bilbao supporters?


The first one is from Madrid, John. They were a fun lot though.


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 12_1184b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 12_1201b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 05 12_1213b by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 05 14_1228b by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 14_1223b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Love and hate on Melrose






Melrose, where humanity is not free






Melrose, where all want to be famous






Melrose, where the pretty people shop






Melrose, where most of the girls think they are on the cat walk






Melrose...


----------



## kry10

These are pretty much the first pictures I shot with my new Canon EOS 1100D.
All taken in the center of Manchester City.
The composition isn't fantastic, but, I am still learning.


----------



## JustinZ850

Couple of night shots in Times Square




Don't Close Your Eyes! by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Lit by Times Square by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Superb framing and aperture control.


----------



## JustinZ850

Thanks John, I can't wait for a return trip to NYC because two days isn't enough!




Late Afternoon Snacking in the City by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Happy by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Bus Stop Waiting by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus




----------



## ChristianGrattan

javier said:


> Hi Folks. The most asked question I get is ''How do you do it?'' How can I get into street photography?
> Do you have any tips and or advice?
> 
> Hey Javier,
> 
> Who are your street photography heroes?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JustinZ850

Onlooking by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Strolling 6th Ave by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Bright White Dress by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Urban Melrose






Would you go to her?






Melrose locals


















Lunch at the end of the day


----------



## JustinZ850

Together, Admiring the Light by JustinZ850, on Flickr




In Awe by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Walking and Talking by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Old Timer by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

ChristianGrattan said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks. The most asked question I get is ''How do you do it?'' How can I get into street photography?
> Do you have any tips and or advice?
> 
> Hey Javier,
> 
> Who are your street photography heroes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this. I would say that my two favorites are Garry Winogrand and Bruce Gilden. I love their work !
Click to expand...


----------



## javier

This is one of my personal favs





What up?





Seeing stars





Classy...................not


----------



## Skyclad

javier said:


> Classy...................not




How did you get it so they are standing straight, but everything else is at a upward slant?


----------



## javier

Skyclad said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy...................not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get it so they are standing straight, but everything else is at a upward slant?
Click to expand...


That is a good question. I have no idea :er:


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 21_1404b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 21_1401b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



Time stands still by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 05 21_1536b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 14_1226b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Skyclad said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy...................not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get it so they are standing straight, but everything else is at a upward slant?
Click to expand...


The two girls really aren't vertical. Our brain just translates the slight slant to vertical because that's what our brain expects. If you look over the left shoulder of the girl on our right, you'll see that she is parallel with the slightly slanted sign post. The two girls are just as slanted as the rest.


----------



## JustinZ850

Turned Around by JustinZ850, on Flickr




On the Corner by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Afternoon Smoke and Book Fix by JustinZ850, on Flickr




It's Your Move by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice b/w work Justin.


----------



## javier

These where some quick snaps that I took to test a new to me lens. I ended up reselling the lens as it was really not that great. It was a Nikor 28F/2.8.






































black and white version here.
Reflecting on the life I had. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 12_1163b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 27_1568b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 05 27_1571b_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 05 29_1611b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 29_1600b_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Coming and Going from Central Park by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Catching Some ZZZ's by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Food Vendor on 6th Ave by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

A tad heavy on the Botox there.






Hmmm






All aboard






I am cool






That way






No


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 05 29_1607b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 05 14_1282b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 05 30_1637b by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 05 30_1651b_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 30_1628b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

You find subjects with great character.


----------



## manaheim

Javier...

I'm going to ask you the same question I asked you at the "other place".  I would very much like to hear your thoghts on it.

As you will recall, I mentioned that I do enjoy some of your work, and I think you are probably the nicest person on TPF... however sometimes I feel like some of your images are just "shooting pictures of people on the street".  To me, that has never been what street photography was about.  it was supposed to be about capturing something interesting about people when you can... be that through just finding someone really interesting, or finding someone not as interesting, but doing something that makes up for it.

I feel (honestly) that many of your shots lack this.  Not all, certainly!  There are some that are just AWESOME.  But many are just kinda "meh, ok... person walking down the road... not terribly exciting".

Am I missing something?

Honest question.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> Javier...
> 
> I'm going to ask you the same question I asked you at the "other place".  I would very much like to hear your thoghts on it.
> 
> As you will recall, I mentioned that I do enjoy some of your work, and I think you are probably the nicest person on TPF... however sometimes I feel like some of your images are just "shooting pictures of people on the street".  To me, that has never been what street photography was about.  it was supposed to be about capturing something interesting about people when you can... be that through just finding someone really interesting, or finding someone not as interesting, but doing something that makes up for it.
> 
> I feel (honestly) that many of your shots lack this.  Not all, certainly!  There are some that are just AWESOME.  But many are just kinda "meh, ok... person walking down the road... not terribly exciting".
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Honest question.



The easiest way for me to answer your question is this way. This thread is about capturing strangers. Here at  TPF there is very little participation, but at pentax forums it is huge with many, many participants. There is no discrimination as to abilities as there are many levels of experience and that is what my hope was when I started these threads. So yes, I realize many pictures I post are snap shops, but so what really? They fit right in with the  many others here. I am also not a purist.

Having said that, if you or anyone else would be interested in ''my street photography'', in other words, street in the truest sense of what I feel it is, simply take a look at my flickr. 
I rarely post pictures from my flickr on the forums, so they are different. Take a look at those and look at the body of work and let me know what your thoughts are. I know that everyone has different taste, but even so, let me know.
Thanks javier
Flickr: Street Vision L.A. (busy)'s Photostream


----------



## bobnr32

manaheim said:


> Javier...
> 
> I'm going to ask you the same question I asked you at the "other place".  I would very much like to hear your thoghts on it.
> 
> As you will recall, I mentioned that I do enjoy some of your work, and I think you are probably the nicest person on TPF... however sometimes I feel like some of your images are just "shooting pictures of people on the street".  To me, that has never been what street photography was about.  it was supposed to be about capturing something interesting about people when you can... be that through just finding someone really interesting, or finding someone not as interesting, but doing something that makes up for it.
> 
> I feel (honestly) that many of your shots lack this.  Not all, certainly!  There are some that are just AWESOME.  But many are just kinda "meh, ok... person walking down the road... not terribly exciting".
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Honest question.



Manaheim,
I feel you are unjustified in making this totally negative comment. I do not recall you ever telling Javier you liked any of his pics.
This section is "Photo Themes", which means that C&C is not given, but yet you have ignored this by posting for all to see rather than PM him.
Javier posts only about 10 pics a week. If you do not like his work, it is easy enough to ignore. He also encourages others, do you?
I am not sure what you hope to achieve other than to boost your ego by this bullying. The moderators are very slow to deal with bullies.
To give you an honest answer to your question, you are missing quite a lot, but not in the understanding of Javier's work.
Bob


----------



## javier

1







2






3






4






5






6


----------



## bobnr32

Nice pics Javier!
Btw, have you noticed that the Trolls have alter egos, not using their real names or pics of themselves?
Keep posting.
Bob


----------



## johngalliano032

LOMO STYLE?  

OH, it's so nice!! nice photos !!!!!!!!


----------



## johngalliano032

javier said:


> AtlPikMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Show Everyone, Here are a few of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While all of your images are great because you captured ''faces'', these two are brilliant!
Click to expand...




amazing style, amazing photos!!!!


----------



## momo3boys

Javier, just do you know, you do encourage me to be more brave when out and about with my camera. I may not have anything worth posting but just getting up the courage to actually shoot, that comes from your great images as well as the others on this thread. I'm sure I'm not alone, so thank you.


----------



## JustinZ850

Opposite Expressions by JustinZ850, on Flickr




All Laughs by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Taking a Break by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus

I really like "all laughs" and "taking a break".  Too bad that lady walked in the shot...I'd much prefer it without her in it.


----------



## javier

manaheim said:


> Javier...
> 
> I'm going to ask you the same question I asked you at the "other place".  I would very much like to hear your thoghts on it.
> 
> As you will recall, I mentioned that I do enjoy some of your work, and I think you are probably the nicest person on TPF... however sometimes I feel like some of your images are just "shooting pictures of people on the street".  To me, that has never been what street photography was about.  it was supposed to be about capturing something interesting about people when you can... be that through just finding someone really interesting, or finding someone not as interesting, but doing something that makes up for it.
> 
> I feel (honestly) that many of your shots lack this.  Not all, certainly!  There are some that are just AWESOME.  But many are just kinda "meh, ok... person walking down the road... not terribly exciting".
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Honest question.



Waiting for  a response, or was it a hit and run?


----------



## gpmccash

I was walking to my local cafe when I passed this young lady doing what a lot of Parisians do, spend time at outdoor cafes. I stopped and backed up a little to take the shot without being to obvious.

View attachment 11183

C&C Please.


----------



## manaheim

bobnr32 said:


> Manaheim,
> I feel you are unjustified in making this totally negative comment. I do not recall you ever telling Javier you liked any of his pics.
> This section is "Photo Themes", which means that C&C is not given, but yet you have ignored this by posting for all to see rather than PM him.
> Javier posts only about 10 pics a week. If you do not like his work, it is easy enough to ignore. He also encourages others, do you?
> I am not sure what you hope to achieve other than to boost your ego by this bullying. The moderators are very slow to deal with bullies.
> To give you an honest answer to your question, you are missing quite a lot, but not in the understanding of Javier's work.
> Bob



"Justification"?  I wasn't aware there was a justification required.  Is there a form you can direct me to?  Thanks!  Puh-lease.

Regardless, my comments were not negative... they were, perhaps, critical... but more than anything I was asking Javier (someone who I respect and have said so in the past), an honest question for my own growth and understanding as a photographer and as a member of this community.

You haven't seen me say anything nice about Javier's work?  And you question whether or not I help others?  Really?  So have you gone back through all of my 6,000 some-odd posts in the 1.5ish years you've been here to check that?  Man, you must be a _busy _bee.

Bully, eh?  Which is worse?  The guy who asks a tough question to someone who is beloved by all, or the guy who tries to smash him into the ground for daring to ask it?



javier said:


> Waiting for  a response, or was it a hit and run?


 
hehe, no... just have been offline for a couple days.



javier said:


> The easiest way for me to answer your question is this way. This thread is about capturing strangers. Here at  TPF there is very little participation, but at pentax forums it is huge with many, many participants. There is no discrimination as to abilities as there are many levels of experience and that is what my hope was when I started these threads. So yes, I realize many pictures I post are snap shops, but so what really? They fit right in with the  many others here. I am also not a purist.
> 
> Having said that, if you or anyone else would be interested in ''my street photography'', in other words, street in the truest sense of what I feel it is, simply take a look at my flickr.
> I rarely post pictures from my flickr on the forums, so they are different. Take a look at those and look at the body of work and let me know what your thoughts are. I know that everyone has different taste, but even so, let me know.
> Thanks javier
> Flickr: Street Vision L.A. (busy)'s Photostream



Javier, fair response and I thank you for it.  I will check it out.

And I will reiterate... I do very much enjoy having you around, and I enjoy your images even when they don't floor me.   I have said and will say again, that you are always a positive force wherever you are.  Probably one of the true nice guys around here.

Thanks again!


----------



## bobnr32

Manaheim,
Why didn't you PM Javier instead of carrying your attack on from another forum?
Bullies are always in denial.
I have to ask why you keep returning to this thread and not bother to comment, or posting pics of your own.
In the Photo Themes section, it assumed that C&C is not given. There is no form to fill in for common sense, but it does require a level of intelligence far above your capabilities.
Not many posters supporting your pathetic stance.


----------



## manaheim

bobnr32 said:
			
		

> Manaheim,
> Why didn't you PM Javier instead of carrying your attack on from another forum?
> Bullies are always in denial.
> I have to ask why you keep returning to this thread and not bother to comment, or posting pics of your own.
> In the Photo Themes section, it assumed that C&C is not given. There is no form to fill in for common sense, but it does require a level of intelligence far above your capabilities.
> Not many posters supporting your pathetic stance.



There we go with the name calling and insults again.  Do you recall at all the reasons you cited for coming after me in the first place?  Are you sure you know what a bully is?  Hm?  You might look in the mirror.

My questions to Javier were critical- no doubt- but they were ABOUT the theme.  They were genuine and intended to have an open discussion with the #1 authority on this forum on this theme... About this theme.

If you have a problem with it I suggest you contact a mod and stop throwing your supposed weight around like some unasked for savior.  If I've stepped out of line, they'll tell me.

Beyond that, I pretty much dropped this in my appreciative response to Javier's recent post, so I suggest you might do the same.

Or if you must, drop me a pm. I'm sure you're not a bad guy- your motives seem genuine enough, but your approach here I find a bit misguided.

Btw to avoid further mucking up this thread I'm not going to respond further, so if you feel the need to have the last word publicly here's your chance.

Back to the pictures...


----------



## JustinZ850

At Work by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Dressed for Success by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Snacking by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

manaheim said:


> bobnr32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaheim,
> Why didn't you PM Javier instead of carrying your attack on from another forum?
> Bullies are always in denial.
> I have to ask why you keep returning to this thread and not bother to comment, or posting pics of your own.
> In the Photo Themes section, it assumed that C&C is not given. There is no form to fill in for common sense, but it does require a level of intelligence far above your capabilities.
> Not many posters supporting your pathetic stance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go with the name calling and insults again.  Do you recall at all the reasons you cited for coming after me in the first place?  Are you sure you know what a bully is?  Hm?  You might look in the mirror.
> 
> My questions to Javier were critical- no doubt- but they were ABOUT the theme.  They were genuine and intended to have an open discussion with the #1 authority on this forum on this theme... About this theme.
> 
> If you have a problem with it I suggest you contact a mod and stop throwing your supposed weight around like some unasked for savior.  If I've stepped out of line, they'll tell me.
> 
> Beyond that, I pretty much dropped this in my appreciative response to Javier's recent post, so I suggest you might do the same.
> 
> Or if you must, drop me a pm. I'm sure you're not a bad guy- your motives seem genuine enough, but your approach here I find a bit misguided.
> 
> Btw to avoid further mucking up this thread I'm not going to respond further, so if you feel the need to have the last word publicly here's your chance.
> 
> Back to the pictures...
Click to expand...


All I want is for the negative posts, which you started, to stop.


----------



## bhop

Here's a couple..




Loud by bhop, on Flickr




Display by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## javier

At the risk of another ad hominem attack by manaheim

1







2






3






4






5






6


----------



## manaheim

Omg... 

1. Who's attacking who again?
2. You might want to look up "ad hominem".
3. Grow up.

There.  For all of you who seem to think asking challenging questions is "an attack", let me explain that 1 and 2 are not attacks, but #3 was!  Very exciting!

It was a pretty weak one, but I'm sure my inbox will be full of people telling me how evil I am for kicking TPFs puppy dog. Also very exciting.

Now leave me be and I shall return the favor.


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 06 03_1716b by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 06 03_1683b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 06 03_1711b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 06 03_1661b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 05 30_1645b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Jeez Bob, those are fantastic.


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 06 03_1683b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 06 03_1706b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 06 03_1711b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 06 03_1661b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 06 03_1692b_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

number 1 is excellent Bob !


----------



## charlie76

bobnr32 said:
			
		

> Manaheim,
> I feel you are unjustified in making this totally negative comment. I do not recall you ever telling Javier you liked any of his pics.
> This section is "Photo Themes", which means that C&C is not given, but yet you have ignored this by posting for all to see rather than PM him.
> Javier posts only about 10 pics a week. If you do not like his work, it is easy enough to ignore. He also encourages others, do you?
> I am not sure what you hope to achieve other than to boost your ego by this bullying. The moderators are very slow to deal with bullies.
> To give you an honest answer to your question, you are missing quite a lot, but not in the understanding of Javier's work.
> Bob



Amen...down with the trolls!!


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4



Sisters by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Skyclad

Question for you Javier (and other street people photographers)

What makes a candid (or not so candid) street photo more artful than having it be "just a snapshot" other than switching your camera to B&W?


----------



## javier

Skyclad said:


> Question for you Javier (and other street people photographers)
> 
> What makes a candid (or not so candid) street photo more artful than having it be "just a snapshot" other than switching your camera to B&W?



It really depends on each person and their own style. 
Click on the image and see what I mean. This will show the basic differences in one simple session.



It's so cool to be uncool by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 06 04_1725b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 06 04_1727b by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 06 04_1822b by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 06 10_1853b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 06 10_1860b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Loving number 3 Bob.


Here are some more at 12mm. No cropping, just batch processed in lightroom 3.6


----------



## bobnr32

Javier, is that the real superwoman?
1



2012 06 10_1889b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 06 10_1841b_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 06 10_1895b by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 06 10_1868b_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 06 18_1906b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

2







3







4







5







6


----------



## bobnr32

J,
great capture on the last one. I keep wondering what could have happened in the next few seconds.


----------



## shefjr

So I was at a local festival with my sister's family and my camera in tow. I snapped a shot of my niece. The carney (photo left) said, "you should ask people before you take a photo of them." to which I responded, "I took a photo of my niece, I wouldn't take a photo of you and risk breaking my camera." said with a friendly and sarcastic smile. He said "okay sorry" I continued on my way. However, being the pot stirring prick that I can be, when I got about thirty feet away I yelled over to him, "Hey!" and snapped this shot. He was none to happy but, I was. 




corn-fest-084-carney by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL




----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

Litter bug






Attitude






Lost in space






Riding along






Mother like daughter






Daughter like mother


----------



## javier

I am really loving this 12-24 F/4 lens These where shot at 12mm with some very slight cropping to make them straight....Here is a complete mini series of a street photo shoot. On this day I was feeling like myself and I shot 6 other series like this one. It was a great day of shooting.


I saw them walking down the street in front of me.






I said to them, Hey girls...''strike a pose and make you famous'' (corny line, but works most of the time)
And I caught one by surprise.






But she struck a pose






And they where on their way


----------



## Andy5D

really like your shots javier real crisp and clear


----------



## gsgary

Here's a few of mine, ive really gone big into street photography since getting a Leica M4, all shots are on film


----------



## gsgary

And some from last weeks holiday, all on film again Leica M4 28mmF2 Ultron, I was not part of the wedding party just in the right place right time. All film again


----------



## gsgary

And a few more from last weeks holiday, all on film


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## JustinZ850

^^ nice




Afternoon Snack by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

I'm really starting to enjoy the M9, stripped down and simple camera.  Already considering selling it, and the X-Pro to fund the newer M coming out soon to take advantage of the better higher ISO performance since I tend to shoot 800+ alot.

A few more from the Philippines




Standing By by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Cookin' It Up by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Crowded Street in Pasay by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Using Your Head by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier

1







2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## R3d

Father Daughter Moment by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 11 21_8870_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 11 21_8861_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 11 21_8851_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 11 21_8892_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 11 21_8867_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Great to see you posting Bob !
Nice set. 8~)


----------



## angelus984

wow, we have a lot of great street photos, I wan't to contribute here by adding some of mine street work:


----------



## LaFoto

0019_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0020_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0029_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0045_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0047_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0053_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0054_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0068_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0072_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0076_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## javier

excellent John and too funny !


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> 0076_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr



A street vender selling small dogs in boxes?


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> A street vender selling small dogs in boxes?



Don't ask me, I didn't understand the situation, either. Maybe he just puts them on display and hopes for some euros in return? Why else would he dress up his dog and have it pose on the box? As I'm saying: I didn't get it.


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 11 26_9127_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2012 11 21_8902_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2012 11 21_8877_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
4



2012 11 21_8889_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr
5



2012 11 21_8859_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## johngpt

I like that light reflecting up into him.


----------



## TATTRAT

I was worried this kid was going to sleep right through all of the orange line


----------



## TATTRAT

An OLLLLLLLLDDDDDDD shot of mine, I call her "always a bridesmaid"


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Here are a couple from a Native American Powwow:


----------



## AgentDrex

This whole thread is just a big collection of AWESOME!!!  Thank you everyone for all these great shots and the humor besides.


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## irfan.in.tx

The joy!


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 12 15_9215_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2012 12 15_9224_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2012 12 15_9229_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2012 12 15_9247_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2012 12 15_9308_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

The Carnie at the shootin' gallery


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## R3d

All Eyes on the Track by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Ferrari Hat by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Father Daughter Moment by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## javier

1







2






3






4






5


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5






6


----------



## shents

I love this thread!! I cant real off the ones I like, I like them all . I really want to do something like this, Thank you for sharing, and posting advice link


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 12 30_9824_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2012 12 30_9792_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2012 12 30_9771_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



Tough-looking security guards by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2012 12 30_9777_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

1






2






3






4






5


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JustinZ850

Getting a Street Snack by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Untitled by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Untitled by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Selling Flowers by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2012 12 22_9376_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2012 12 31_9857_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



Food hygiene officer by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2012 12 31_9870_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2012 12 30_9783_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Bob,
that first one is money. Excellent capture.


----------



## RobN185

1. No Press Please.






2. Well Preserved.






3. Commercial Camouflage






4. Madame Moped






5. La Chatre Resident (a Lovely Lady!)


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 01 22_0045_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 01 22_0036_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 01 22_0038_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 01 22_0062_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 01 22_0057_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky

Ahhh.... finally finding the time to get more street photography in.  If only the -25C weather would warm up a tad


----------



## Rick50




----------



## RobN185




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3



These three really speak to me Javier.


----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 01 22_0045_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 01 22_0036_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 01 22_0062_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr



Bob, #1 and #2 are a couple of the best images I've seen in a long time. #4 tugs at the heart.


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks John.


----------



## JustinZ850

Wish I had taken one step back on this one, but still getting use to using something that doesn't zome lol





Smiles by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

Great capture Justin.


----------



## javier

Some fresh 2013 street pictures.





It ain't no joke, by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr





Puff, puff by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr





The queen of hearts by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr





Full of life by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr





Who is shooting who ? by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 01 22_0082_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 01 22_0097_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 01 22_0060_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 01_0210_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 02 01_0224_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Cleaning up the Storefront by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Best viewed big!


----------



## R3d

Moar:




DSC07619 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




John by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Jared by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Lauren by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Moar is definitely better...

:mrgreen:


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Waiting by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 02 01_0225_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 02 01_0190_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 02 01_0182_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 01_0163_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 02 02_0242_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

chinese tourists by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




watermelon delivery by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




silk salesman by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




sheep loading by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




kora by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




mani wheel by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Unrolling by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread instead of the newest post when clicking on go to new post in notification email?


----------



## bc_steve

way to swayambunath by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr






kathmandu by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

these girls asked me to take their picture...



bhaktapur by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




chai wallah looking for customers by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

R3d said:


> Unrolling by R3d Baron, on Flickr



This one brings back some memories.  Did you buy a carpet?  I wish I had while I was over in Asia.


----------



## bc_steve

peacock feather seller by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




musician by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




fisherwoman by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 02 02_0282_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 02 02_0234_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 02 02_0275_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 02_0297_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 02 02_0321_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

bc_steve said:


> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unrolling by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one brings back some memories.  Did you buy a carpet?  I wish I had while I was over in Asia.
Click to expand...


My mom bought 3!

Spent the last week in Florence which means a people photo dump:




Oblivious by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Searching by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Lungarno by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Leaning - Wide by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Umbrella by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Bracelets by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Cell Phone by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Finding His Way by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mean Mugging Tour Guide by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Where to Next... by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Through the Piazza by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Off Guard by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 02 02_0326_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 02 02_0328_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 02 09_0367_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 09_0360_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 02 09_0412_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 02 09_0388_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 02 09_0423_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 02 21_0498_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 21_0488_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 02 21_0454_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Want by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

A wee breather


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 02 21_0456_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 02 21_0459_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 02 21_0480_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 02 21_0445_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 03 02_0509_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## ktan7

Great photojournalistic pictures


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 03 04_0583_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 03 07_0610_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 03 23_0725_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 03 23_0697_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 03 23_0732_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Reflections of a different kind by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice catch Javier.


----------



## kundalini

bobnr32, really digging your last few posts in this thread.  Well done.


----------



## bobnr32

Welcome back, Javier.
1 



2013 03 23_0704_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 04 01_0771_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 03 23_0711_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 04 18_0939_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 04 18_0950_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

It's been awhile since I last posted, but also been awhile since I could actually shoot anything!  I'm actually considering selling a very large portion of my gear since I tend to be stuck on work trips about 9 months out of the year and cannot use any of it.  The thought of selling my M9 keeps me up at night, but it's hard to justify keeping the stuff when it's not getting much use.


----------



## bobnr32

1



Hungry man by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 04 18_0978_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 04 18_0985_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 04 18_0995_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 04 18_1007_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Not strangers, but I can't resist capturing my friends street style.




Navey by R3d Baron, on Flickr




O'Conn by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Navey by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tayyar by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Buddhist Monk Displays Hindu Ritual for Young Girl by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chilling at the Pavilion by R3d Baron, on Flickr




KL City Walk by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

bobnr32 said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 04 18_0995_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr



This one is great!


----------



## C4n0n.Fan

My Contribution


----------



## TimothyPeacock

It's been a little while since I've been able to get out with the camera due to work, looking at all of your wonderful street style strangers and the purchase of a new (used) lens meant I had to make the time though. 

All with Sigma 28mm f2.8 manual focus lens on my Canon 550D.




Playing in the Pond by TimothyJPeacock, on Flickr




Log Bench by TimothyJPeacock, on Flickr





Fed up of the little one by TimothyJPeacock, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 04 18_1013_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 04 18_1015b by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 04 18_1030b by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 04 22_1046_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 03 07_0669n by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2013 10 18_6612b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 03 07_0677b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 03 07_0673b by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 03 04_0595b by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 03 07_0601n by bob8952, on Flickr

5



4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Silchuki14

Any good?


----------



## acparsons




----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 04 26_1103_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 04 26_1089_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 04 26_1087_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



Who to vote for? by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 04 28_1321b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 04 28_1320b by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 05 10_1762_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 05 10_1766_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 05 10_1751_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 05 10_1754_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Re crop-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar

Hi,  just wrote about strret shooting in another thread a minute ago, about how I see it. I hope it could give you some food for thought. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-c-my-street-shooting-please.html#post3295672

I LOVE this image, I think it is great. I cropped it, hate to lose the detail in the upper left, but to me the overall balance now is better. But that's how I see, your mileage may vary.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

I need to get around more streets.


----------



## bc_steve

Nuns by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Street Preformer in Kolkata by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr





Firewood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

We all see differently and we all shoot differently. I am not casting judgement on how others shoot Street. I shoot Street according to my code and you should shoot Street according to your code. My code was developed over four decades of shooting Street. This is a perspective on Street shooting technique, in particular my perspective. (Which leaves me to immediately wonder … who really cares about my perspective).

This is my perspective, my code and how I arrived at my code. You Street photogs out there without a code … get one …. give it some thought. You can steal mine, steal Arias', steal someone else’s, or parts of mine, et cetera … or just develop one that works for you. (If I was a young Turk photog … I’d just steal one. It’s a lot easier than giving it any real thought.) But codes are good to have.

Remember, I used to be a news photographer, a photojournalist. That job went a long way to define who I am. When you work news, it is one of those 24/7 types of jobs. When I wasn’t working I was always looking at the news, looking at what the competition published, always on-call when something really big breaks. How I shoot today, even though photography is now a hobby, contributes to how I see myself as a person. I believe that everything you do reflects upon who you are. While some actions reflect less significantly than others … all actions are reflective directly upon your person as seen by others and as seen by yourself, all to varying degrees.





Broadway Street – Los Angeles, California, circa 1970’s
Nikon F w/ Nikkor 28mm, Tri-X

Two significant elements that are the bases of my code are:





Broadway Street – Los Angeles, California, circa 1970’s
Nikon FTn w/ Nikkor 180mm, Tri-X, circa 1970’s


Respect

Growing up in America as a minority (Latino), I am hypersensitive to respect. Much of my life centers around respect, respect for self, respect for others deserving of respect and finally earning respect. Respect is a commodity, which cannot be bought. It is a commodity of great value in all society but in particular the minority communities.


Challenge

I am driven by 'The Challenge', regardless of what it may be. If there is a contest, a challenge … I gear-up and focus-in. I am a bad loser. Every new day, photography offers a new challenge to better the image I captured yesterday. Photography also offers endless opportunities for photo opportunities and attempts to capture the exceptional photograph.

Respect and Challenge are the tenants, which I used to develop my Street Code.





Los Angeles, California – 2007
Canon 20D, w/ Canon 70-200 @ 200mm

The Code (finally ... and for what it's worth):


Shoot with Respect

Life is a two-way street. Shoot how you would want to be captured if you were on the other end of the camera. To me shooting from the hip is sneaky. Sneaky is disrespectful. I tried shooting from the hip. When I was finished I wanted to take a shower. Other photogs are fine with shooting from the hip, they call it stealth … and that’s okay, I don’t give a rat’s what others do. Shooting from the hip just isn’t me. Remember that you are on your subject’s street. That is where they work and play. It is their front yard and their backyard … treat it with respect.





Los Angeles, California – 2014
Fujifilm X-T1, w/ Fujinon 10-24 @ 10mm


Shoot in the Open

I prefer shooting everything with two cameras. One camera setup with for long and the other camera setup for wide, I don’t change my preferred shooting methodology for Street. I shoot with the EVF. I shoot with a camera bag hanging off a shoulder. I shoot in plain sight. That is part of the Challenge of Street for me, to capture the exceptional photograph according to my code.





Los Angeles, California – 2014
Fujifilm X-T1 w/ Fujinon 55-200 @ 77.9mm

I do not believe in stealth as a ‘real’ and effective camouflage for Street photography. I just don’t think it works well, if at all. I’ve seen photogs go to great lengths to hide the camera … to hide what they’re doing. They’ll tape the camera; hide the camera in a bag, et al. No matter what you do, it is still a camera. To me the only difference between a 1D with a 70-200 and an X100s is that the subject can see the 1D from a mile away and the X100s from half a mile. I find that ‘blending’ in works best for me. My stealth is to integrate into the Street, to hide in plain sight. I try to be as much a part of the street scene as a mailbox or street lamp. This is a mental thing. Similar to highly trained elite forces willing themselves to be a rock, or bush or tree. Blending in has served me well shooting news and shooting Street.





Long Beach, California – 2010
Canon 5D, w/ Canon 300mm


Appropriate Dress

When I shoot Street I dress as I would when shooting news. I wear closed-toed shoes, (no sandals), long pant (jeans or khakis), short or long sleeved shirt (no T’s or tank tops, no messages whatsoever), … I try to look ‘professional’ … as in I am working … as in I am not here for entertainment … as in this Street is not the Zoo.





Los Angeles, California – 2006
Canon 5D, w/ Canon 70-200 @ 70mm


Shoot and Walk

This is the shooting methodology I suggest for the neophyte. Shoot and walk, shoot and walk, shoot and walk. If someone gives you the evil eye or shouts at you just keep walking. Don’t stalk an interesting subject … if the shot is there grab it … if not don’t linger there will be another shot in another half block. As you develop a Street Sense you’ll get the vibe of the Street of the people around you and you’ll have a better sense of when to linger when to stalk and when to get the hell out. But until then, just shoot and walk. If someone starts a friendly conversation … participate of course. Speaking to a subject prior to releasing the shutter, asking for permission to take their photo, more often than not, will completely alter the image from what you first saw and desired to capture. So usually I don’t converse prior to shutter release. I tend to like some eye contact between subject and camera. I try to release the shutter at the very moment the subject recognizes the camera and before the mood I sought to capture is changed.





Broadway Street – Los Angeles, California – circa 1970’s
Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X





Los Angeles, California – 2007
Canon 20D, w/ Canon 18-55 @ 22mm


Be Aware

Always be aware of your surroundings and the people around you. When I’m not snapping away I’m moving … looking here … looking there … looking forward … looking back … looking at everybody. I’ve only been accosted once by non-security personal in all my decades of photography all over the world. That was in Los Angeles, my hometown. It was by this huge guy who I think had a mental problem. After taking his snap, he attempted to grab my camera. So I went back to basic, shoot and walk, and starting walking. He started following … well more like chasing as I weaved in and out of the pedestrians crowding the sidewalk. Finally I said to myself enough is enough and I ducked into a restaurant and the giant didn’t follow. Time for a break and I order a bite. I don’t eat/drink while ‘on-assignment’ shooting Street which is distracting and ties up one’s hands. I think my vigilance has reduced the odds of robbery and maleficence. Thieves, I presume, look for an easy target, a tourist with a coffee in one hand, bumbling around the street without any real direction, unaware of their surroundings, makes a much easier target than an alert professional with street smarts. Awareness may save your neck, your gear and will increase your keeper rate.





Los Angeles, California – 2014
Fujifilm X-T1 w/ Rokinon 8mm (fish)


Identification

I always have a handful of business cards with me for those who are interested. The cards have my name, cell phone and website. Often I will carry a printout of “The Photographer’s Rights”. I’ve never had the need to pass that information out. The cards are a very good tool for lowering of tensions or in some cases complete disarmament and a cessation of hostilities. People respect, (remember that respect thing), if you’re working much more so than if they suspect you’re on holiday out for a stroll at the zoo.





Anaheim, California – circa 2070’s
Nikon F2 w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X


Know Your Rights

Take the time to know what you can and cannot legally shoot. This has nothing to do with Respect or Challenge … just common sense. Do some research on the internet to familiarize yourself with your rights. Print out a few copies of “The Photographer’s Rights” and always take a few with you. The Constitution protects and ensures the Street photographer to work the streets. But there are a few catches like private property and an individual’s expectation of privacy. As an example, say a pedestrian has a wardrobe malfunction and disappears into an alley to correct the malfunction. There is an expectation of privacy created by the person diving into the alley and the Supreme Court states that expectation of privacy supersedes the fact that the person is in a public street. “So don’t go chasing that person into the alley, give them their space and respect.”

Remember that just because you have the legal right to capture an image, does not mean that you should.





Anaheim, California – circa 1970's
Nikon F2 w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X


Street Ethics

I tend to shoot everything … even kids. Yes, children. Children have no greater right to privacy than an adult. A mother bear type has never accosted me, frothing at the mouth, telling me about her children’s civil rights and of laws that don’t exist.





Broadway Street – Los Angeles, California – circa 1970’s
Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X

(Then again I’m not sneaky about how I shoot … which may or may not have any bearing.) Just because you legally can do something, does not make it ethically right. I no longer shoot the homeless. As a former journalist, I recognize that there are at least two sides for every story. I also recognized that my homeless photos were only telling my side of the homeless story. I knew what I had to do to shoot homeless with a fair and equitable presentation. So until I sit with them and spend some time with them and learn and capture their story … my images were exploitive at best. So I no longer shoot the homeless. For me, I don’t see a real challenge in shooting homeless. Unfortunately the homeless are plentiful and they usually are sedentary. What challenge is there in shooting something you see everyday that doesn’t move?





Dana Point, California – 2010
Canon 1DsMKII w/ Canon 70-200 @ 200mm

Think about what you are shooting. Think about how you would feel if you were the subject and the subject had the camera. Think about it when you take the shot and think about it later when the shot is processed. Often, shooting with Gestalt, can make an image whose principal value is shock into a meaningful sublime image. Shock can be great … but often shock is so overpowering that it becomes the only message.

Shoot by listening to what drives you … listen to your gut and heart.





Broadway Street – Los Angeles, California, circa 1970’s
Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X

Good Luck and Good Shooting,

Gary


----------



## chris foxe

does this count as street photography, 

 
no disrespect intended to a serious thread, just in the mood for a smile.


----------



## Gary A.

Yes it does! Dunno where that was captured ... but you don't find many people walking their camels out here in LA.  I hope she has a big bag.

Gary


----------



## limr

Gary, I enjoyed your post explaining your street photography code. I haven't thought of my own in such detail yet, but I found myself nodding a lot while reading yours.

I also won't shoot the homeless - not unless I've established a connection and gotten permission. And being that I'm quite shy about talking to strangers, it's unlikely that I'd ever have many - if any! - of these interaction. This functionally means that I don't take pictures of the homeless.

I'm not sure that I would consider myself "stealth" because I don't hide what I'm doing, but I do try to make myself unobtrusive when I'm shooting street. If I think my subject is aware of me, I often will not take the shot. I don't want to bother or anger anyone, and as I said - I'm shy about interacting, so even if the person is interested and friendly and just wants to talk, I'm not always ready or willing to do so. So I'll miss a shot.

I'm sure I miss good shots this way, and it's something that I am working on in order to improve the variety of scenes I capture (or at least attempt to capture), but for the moment, I don't have, for example, the kind of eye contact shots that you do.

But it's not all about being shy. It's also about not wanting to influence the shot that I want. The observer effect. It's not like I'm trying to hide myself because I'm doing something shameful, but rather so I don't cause people to suddenly feel self-conscious and change their behavior.




rs 100 years by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary, I enjoyed your post explaining your street photography code. I haven't thought of my own in such detail yet, but I found myself nodding a lot while reading yours.
> 
> I also won't shoot the homeless - not unless I've established a connection and gotten permission. And being that I'm quite shy about talking to strangers, it's unlikely that I'd ever have many - if any! - of these interaction. This functionally means that I don't take pictures of the homeless.
> 
> I'm not sure that I would consider myself "stealth" because I don't hide what I'm doing, but I do try to make myself unobtrusive when I'm shooting street. If I think my subject is aware of me, I often will not take the shot. I don't want to bother or anger anyone, and as I said - I'm shy about interacting, so even if the person is interested and friendly and just wants to talk, I'm not always ready or willing to do so. So I'll miss a shot.
> 
> I'm sure I miss good shots this way, and it's something that I am working on in order to improve the variety of scenes I capture (or at least attempt to capture), but for the moment, I don't have, for example, the kind of eye contact shots that you do.
> 
> But it's not all about being shy. It's also about not wanting to influence the shot that I want. The observer effect. It's not like I'm trying to hide myself because I'm doing something shameful, but rather so I don't cause people to suddenly feel self-conscious and change their behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs 100 years by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Half of Street is attaining a comfort level within yourself. You need to develop a thick skin and your sixth Street Sense. All those will only occur by shooting. So shoot and walk, start in a touristy area where cameras are common. Here in LA I'd direct you to Hollywood and Venice, in Manhattan ... Times Square, Coney Island.

Shoot, shoot again and when you think you're done for the day ... shoot some more.

Gary

PS- I had to take a double take on that image. My first take was ..meh ... an ear shot of an old lady. Then I took a closer look and I'm still smiling. I just showed the image to Mary Lou and she's smiling. Hope is eternal. Thanks for sharing.
G

PPS- Most people nod when they read my stuff ... then they start snoring
G.


----------



## limr

I agree - practice builds confidence (and skill) and confidence allows for taking more risks. I have definitely gotten more willing to shoot the longer I've been shooting street. Though I've been interested in photography for more than 20 years, it's only been in the last few years that I've started actively shooting any street photography. I was always noticing things around me anyway so it seemed like the next logical step to start taking pictures of those things.

Manhattan is just a train ride away, so that's basically my street practice area. I usually can't tolerate the hordes of tourists in Times Square for too long, but it's always worth a visit because there is always something to see. Here's something from there on a day I was feeling more courageous:



Day 82 - Tour and Sponge Bob by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And from Hell's Kitchen during a weekend outdoor market (I guess I do have a few with some eye contact!)



Day 119 - Tranny 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Oh, and I'm glad the picture made you guys smile


----------



## johngpt

Gary, what marvelous work, spanning 40 years!
And it's good to have a code. And the code you expressed covers more than just photography.
But you know that.


----------



## chris foxe

Gary A. said:


> Yes it does! Dunno where that was captured ... but you don't find many people walking their camels out here in LA.  I hope she has a big bag.
> 
> Gary


the place is a small town in the victorian goldfields called wedderburn & poopa scoopa bags supposedly not required for camels but would make a yucky mess on your car tyres.


----------



## bobnr32

2013 10 25_7014_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 11 04_7172_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
2



2013 11 04_7176_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr
3



2013 11 04_7189_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickrheight="737" alt="2013 11 04_7189_edited-1"></a>


----------



## johngpt

Bob, your images reveal such character.


----------



## bobnr32

Thanks John
1



2013 10 23_6792_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 10 23_6731_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 10 25_6986_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 11 04_7226_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 11 10_7419_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar




----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 12 10_7881_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 11 29_7667_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 12 10_7873_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 12 16_7917b by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 12 16_7920b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sad.....in Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




window/door salesman - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




twenty tanners tanning - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vegetable market - Chichicastanango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Who needs to visit nearby glaciers or whales when there's Miller Lite? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young museophile at the Field Museum, Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2013 12 16_7949b by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2013 12 16_7950b by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2013 12 25_8235_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2013 12 25_7999_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2013 12 25_8004_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

johngpt said:


> Gary, what marvelous work, spanning 40 years!
> And it's good to have a code. And the code you expressed covers more than just photography.
> But you know that.


Thank you John.


----------



## Philmar

bobnr32 said:


> 2013 12 16_7950b by bob8952, on Flickr
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 004_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


 
really love this one


----------



## Philmar

Shop owner in Anren Jie, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sitting on the steps of El Capitilio - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Novice monk and friend - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




interesting canine encounter at Shoppers' Drug Mart by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Not-so friendly G20 security forces - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vietnam Veterans Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Berber relaxing near Merzouga, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Momma, I Wanna Be A Cowboy - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 02 06_8703_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 02 06_8710_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 02 06_8695_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 02 06_8699_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 02 11_8715_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

NY subway catch.


----------



## Philmar

hanging out, Plaza de Armas of Santiago de Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dapper stylish Rome policeman by Phil Marion, on Flickr




outgoing and shy vendors in Bamako, Mali street market by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the subway to leave the station in Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Japanese already lined up at 7 AM before McDonalds is open - Narita airport, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Salaryman waiting for bullet train at Kyoto train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The busy northern line railroad runs right through this crowded Hanoi heighborhood by Phil Marion, on Flickr




street cleaner by Phil Marion, on Flickr




here comes MORE bills - la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Philmar

Waiting to cross the street by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Drag queen show - Toronto Pride Parade weekend by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Union Station - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rajasthani cutie proudly shows off her kid by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 02 13_8752_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 02 13_8762_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 02 13_8766_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 02 13_8794_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 02 13_8803_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Foggy outlook.


----------



## timor

javier said:


>


That's the one !


----------



## Philmar

Impatient for Santa to arrive at the Chichicastanengo Xmas Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Better than the Nature Channel on a big screen TV - Alaska SeaLife Center in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Silence - you might awaken the librarian by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 02 13_8816_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 02 14_8854_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 02 14_8826_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 02 14_8841_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 02 14_8842_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

Novice monk and friend - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Not-so friendly G20 security forces - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vietnam Veterans Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




poor street cleaner - Jodphur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moroccan Berber by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Momma, I Wanna Be A Cowboy - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 05 15_9334_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 05 15_9331_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 05 15_9327_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 05 20_9337_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 05 20_9342_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar




----------



## Philmar

Fergus Highland Games by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fruit market - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Edna the librarian communes with the jellyfish - Monterey Aquarium by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fort Jaislamer, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dogon children- Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 05 20_9349_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 05 20_9350_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 05 20_9353_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 05 20_9363_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 05 20_9367_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

I don't really go in for street photography, but I'll chuck this in.  It's quite an old image now, but this is about as street as I've ever got:




Couple by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

I had to get off the freeway at an exit that I would normally pass.  This was taken from my car while at a red light.  I thought it was just too good to pass up with the licence plate, the sign through the car and the depravity.  I really wish I could have gotten the man better exposed.




Man on the Overpass by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 05 20_9372_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 06 05_9555_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 06 05_9558_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 06 05_9562_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 06 05_9567_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hindu ritual - Varanasi (Ganges River) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fashion junky - Harajuku, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman back after all night on his boat - Jimbaran, Bali Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Elderly men playing board games in Chinatown - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pig seller at weekly market - Rentepao, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




neighborhood well - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the reconstruction at Ground Zero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower Hmong mother and child - Bac Ha, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983

Amsterdam street by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Repairs at the Chile-Bolivia border 4100+ meters above sea level by Phil Marion, on Flickr




window/door salesman - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sad.....in Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




man in djellaba- Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rejuvenating near Chinatown's Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Enjoying the view of Singapore's skyline from the Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the day go by at Chinatown's Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983

Fresh shoot of today



Street 1 by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr




Street 7 by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roadside fruit stand in Rantepao, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kitchen and warung cooking propane tank seller - Kampung Luar Batang slum of Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Keeping in touch - Kampung Luar Batang slum of Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2014 06 05_9573_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2014 06 05_9577_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2014 06 05_9582_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2014 06 05_9585_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2014 06 05_9587_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the pension cheque evaporating slowly at the games of chance by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fog and sulphur gas enshrouded stairs to the lip of Bromo Volcano - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




You spin me right round -  Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

Philmar said:


> Roadside fruit stand in Rantepao, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen and warung cooking propane tank seller - Kampung Luar Batang slum of Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping in touch - Kampung Luar Batang slum of Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Phil your work just amazes me ALL the time!!!  You seriously need to be a National Geographic Travel photographer!!  Love Love Love everything you do!!!!!  I'm always deliriously happy when I see your work!!


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

IMG_4926 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

IMG_3572 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ChiPhotog6865 said:


> Phil your work just amazes me ALL the time!!!  You seriously need to be a National Geographic Travel photographer!!  Love Love Love everything you do!!!!!  I'm always deliriously happy when I see your work!!



Thanks for the kind words!!

NatGeo? I already have been in there:
Stranger than fiction - lil ol me published in National Geographic Flickr - Photo Sharing 
It s a thrill to see one s own name inside the very magazine that inspired me to photograph the world s many interesting sites Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## Philmar

Toro de fuego: a bull-resembling metal frame, with fireworks attached to it, is set alight, and then a person carrying the frame runs around town at night - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fading glory of Old Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr




No video games: Boy plays retro style with used tire in the streets of Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Making pretty in Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Near Chinatown's Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

Philmar said:


> ChiPhotog6865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil your work just amazes me ALL the time!!!  You seriously need to be a National Geographic Travel photographer!!  Love Love Love everything you do!!!!!  I'm always deliriously happy when I see your work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!!
> 
> NatGeo? I already have been in there:
> Stranger than fiction - lil ol me published in National Geographic Flickr - Photo Sharing
> It s a thrill to see one s own name inside the very magazine that inspired me to photograph the world s many interesting sites Flickr - Photo Sharing
Click to expand...

 
Yes! I have seen that! They need to make you a regular in every issue!!


----------



## Philmar

Decisions, decisions: Chinatown east candid by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Emerging with sulfur from the noxious sulphur fumes inside crater of Kawah Ijen volcano - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## sashbar

One more


----------



## Philmar

Reflecting pool of Nathan Phillips Square - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fellow travellers at Amritsar train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bugi dockworker - Sunda Kelapa harbour, Jakarta by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Going for a stroll - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jakarta candid by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glamor and excitement of Las Vegas Freemont Street casinos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Safe with Momma by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

The running &#x27;&#x27;man&#x27;&#x27; by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

^^NICE ones javier - -LA looks like a magnet for interesting street subjects!


----------



## Philmar

Proud owners of a Hindustan Ambassador taxi car by Phil Marion, on Flickr




La dolce vita - street life in Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shriner Parade -Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young girl collecting plastic water bottles discarded by tourists - Angkor Wat by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdamned drunk again - Amsterdam, Holland by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

1



2015 03 08_1649u by bob8952, on Flickr

2



2015 04 28_1709t by bob8952, on Flickr

3



2015 04 28_1666b by bob8952, on Flickr

4



2015 04 28_1665fg by bob8952, on Flickr

5



2015 04 28_1667b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Aching feet - Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old pharmacy - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Puppies on a guided sunrise tour of Angkor Wat - Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Very nice, enjoyed them much.


----------



## Philmar

World Naked Bike Ride at Ryerson&#x27;s new Student Learning Centre - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Novotel Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Church Street after the Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love the angle on that ROYGBIV.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Love the angle on that ROYGBIV.



THANKS!!


----------



## Philmar

Stiletto boots of a drag queen - Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar

Philmar said:


> World Naked Bike Ride at Ryerson&#x27;s new Student Learning Centre - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Love this shot. Great juxtaposition of warm naked human bodies against that ice cold blue building, great sky and three yellow spots to boot! O, and the red as well. All is here.


----------



## Philmar

thanks sashbar


----------



## Philmar

Mr. Canada arrives early and for the wrong parade - Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Walking the pinisi gangplank at Sunda Kelapa port - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

Busker at Bethesda Arcade - Central Park, New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commerce under the overpass - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A busker rolled a piano down to the boardwalk today - Kew Garden by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Food truck fanatics - Beaches Jazz Festival 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love that commerce under the overpass. The motorbikes appear to be performing an intricate dance.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Love that commerce under the overpass. The motorbikes appear to be performing an intricate dance.


In fast motion too. Traffic in Vietnam is worth the trip in itself


----------



## Philmar

Intrigued by the jellyfish - Ripley&#x27;s Aquarium of Canada, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Revelers at Caribana Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vietnam Veterans Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Massey Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful character in colourful Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




How one disembarks an Amazon River ferry with all of one&#x27;s possessions by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Watchful

Thanks for reminding me why I stay out of the city any time I possibly can.


----------



## Philmar

....then maybe these can entice you back  




Jilted again - yellow dress portrait by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Caribana Parade threesome - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guaremala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guaremala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guaremala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sombre procession ambles through the cobble stone streets just after dawn - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Candle light vigil at the cathedral - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## aoposton




----------



## Philmar

boys with toys- Shriner Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Swinging incense - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




City workers cleaning for Semana Santa in Antigua, Guaremala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Young admirer of an alfombra during Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Procession marches over an alfombra during - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cucurucho struggling with the weight of the anda - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Procession with burning incense at dawn - Semana Santa in Antigua,Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

These three, wow.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks! It always helps to have good light.




Young cucurucho -Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cucuruchos carrying the anda - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Elderly vendor - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Procession of cucuruchos during Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

reading the morning paper - St. Peter&#x27;s Square, The Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Returning to the village from the well - Thar Desert, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




bored by the protest - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying a cigar - Grand Central Station, New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Brother can you spare a bus token? - needy on Queen St West by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That elderly vendor image is sensational.


----------



## manaheim

yeah now THIS is street photography. Very nice.


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> yeah now THIS is street photography. Very nice.


Chris! Long time no see!


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah now THIS is street photography. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris! Long time no see!
Click to expand...


Hi John!


----------



## Philmar

thanks guys!!!!




devotion - Golden Temple of Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Walkway inside the Eaton Centre - TorontoToronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Market Lane Park - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Salaryman waiting for bullet train at Kyoto train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




child of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




proud medal winner in Highland dance competition - Fergus Highland Games by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Nacidos Para Ser Salvajes - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX

This is some outstanding work!


----------



## johngpt

Phil, that child of yemen image is marvelous.


----------



## smithdan

Lunch at the Local


----------



## Philmar

Gathered at the Start line: English Bulldog race at Balmy Beach Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Family day at the Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Under the boardwalk light - The Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Night fish market - New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cute raggamuffin of Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Residents of Praia do Forte by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tired tourist at the Forbidden Palace by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dressed up for cherry blossom viewing  -Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




children of Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vegetable market - Chichicastanango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Happy New Year - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Impatient for Santa to arrive at the Chichicastanengo Xmas Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pizza lovers by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rinsing away defeat and sand - Kew Beach volleyball park by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moonlight serenade - Kew Beach boardwalk, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The streets of Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy traffic - Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cigar chomping member of Dykes on Bikes who traditionally lead the Toronto Dyke March by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Father and son - boardwalk coversation on Woodbine Beach boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Street portrait - Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

painters taking a break - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

A Bhuddist......


----------



## Philmar

Rainy day Thursday - looking down from Massey Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Papaya vendor off to work early one morning - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

teenage butcher - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The busy northern line railroad runs right through this crowded Hanoi neighborhood by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Artists at cherry blossoms - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclists beside the National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

thread souk - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Homeless refuge at Place des Vosges, Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




heading down to do the wash - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Christmas fun at the beach - Barra district of Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

War. What is it good for? Big art - Museu Nacional de Belas Artes, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

বন্ধুতা... bike buddies by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cyclist on Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Residents of Djenne, Mali returning home after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rickshaw ride home from school - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young boy proud of his foil decorated bike - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pedestrian - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




High speed pursuit on the streets of Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shibuya crossing - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




off to work one morning in Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Couple on a bike cruise - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dyke March - Toronto Pride by Phil Marion, on Flickr




rickshaw wallahs Amritsar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




rickshaw wallah by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tired tourists in afternoon Piazza San Marco - St. Mark&#x27;s Square - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




children selling samosas and snacks - Varanasi backstreets by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leather tannery in Fez, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

and on and on he fiddled - Prague moment by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Well heeled and well dressed locals taking in the sights at the base of Campanile di San Marco - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




devotee at Golden Temple, Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Student from a private school - Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dead Sea resort - Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lining up for class - schoolkids, Siem Reap, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




amused by my interest in the shy young kid - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Zil

You have some really great photos!

There's a story behind each of them.


----------



## Philmar

Zil said:


> You have some really great photos!
> 
> There's a story behind each of them.



Thanks - I try to do something with each shot: nice composition, pattern, sight or a story.


----------



## Philmar

Fast moving cable car packed to the gills - The Streets of San Francisco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woman with child climbing in to local transport - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Enjoying the Santa Claus Day parade from the second floor by Phil Marion, on Flickr




doorway to Kasbah of the Oudayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




praying, parking, begging - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Donating member contemplating upcoming exhibit.


----------



## Philmar

Last day of summer vacation - Oriole Park, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Happy young lady. Canon SX60HS, got into the digital zoom area with no tripod


----------



## Gary A.

Street?  A Street shot from JC ... is there no genre to be untouch? LOL

This appears a bit weak on the contrast on my monitor. I like the jacket swinging to the right, the scarf swinging to the left and her hair to the right. I'd take a little off the right and the top. All-in-all, (even though it is a bit soft), good job with the P&S.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Street?  A Street shot from JC ... is there no genre to be untouch? LOL
> 
> This appears a bit weak on the contrast on my monitor. I like the jacket swinging to the right, the scarf swinging to the left and her hair to the right. I'd take a little off the right and the top. All-in-all, (even though it is a bit soft), good job with the P&S.



I revisited the contrast, hard to do as I was zoomed all the way out and shooting through a window while drinking a wonderful cherry/orange tea with a flaky danish. As far as the framing, the left eye (her right) is right in the thirds crosshairs, is that OK to move it out of there? Thanks bud. Here is the revisit, please advise. Softness (watercolor effect) is caused by the digital zoom, no tripod, small sensor.


----------



## Gary A.

For me, better.  I am a fan of Gestalt, in that vein I would crop so that only a portion of the traffic light is exposed to the viewer, making the viewers mentally complete the image.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> For me, better.  I am a fan of Gestalt, in that vein I would crop so that only a portion of the traffic light is exposed to the viewer, making the viewers mentally complete the image.



Interesting, I see what you mean, not a collection of parts that distract from the original intent. Thanks. I trust this is better...


----------



## Philmar

Man in the bus station - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting in the Pantry Car- New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stoned sadhu praying in the Holy ghat in Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Child dressed as Indian god Shiva - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fun at the midway ferris wheel - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Family on motorcycle on highway near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rajastani vendor - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Camel trader at dawn&#x27;s first glow - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Camel seller at Pushkar Camel Fair - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sitting on the steps of one of Varanasi&#x27;s holy Ghats by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Grumpy looking vendor - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sadhus (Hindu devotees) proud of their beards - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Proud owner of a new camel leaves the Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Children at the Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Antigua market vendors witn pine needles for Nativity scenes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

This guy stopped me in the middle of a photo shoot in downtown Portland to ask me if I would take his picture. I did, and he graciously thanked me and then just walked off.


----------



## Frank F.

I really really love your work, Phil. I now follow you.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Philmar

Balloons crossing the Long Bien Bridge, Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Guard at Red Fort - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

off to the well...Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F.

The Yemenite house. Surreal. Monocrome. Lucky. You saw them coming and took care of the framing beforehand. Wonderful.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks - ideally I would have preferred to have them walking in to the frame rather than out of  it but I have to compose quickly. Having a camera poised and ready in a small village in Yemen where women's faces/identity is purposely hidden form non-family members wasn't an experience I was interested in having.


----------



## Philmar

Watching the hot air ballons pass by over Pushkar Lake, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Happy to be with the jellyfish by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainy day in Copacabana - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




neighborhood well - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Climbing the church steps - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F.

Church steps. Superp. Yelly fish very interesting perspective.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XT2 - 18 - 55 2.8 @18mm. Velvia film simulation. Not many Rexall drugs anymore.


----------



## Derrel

Loved seeing the old Rexall Drug logo sign! have not seen one in sooooo long!


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Loved seeing the old Rexall Drug logo sign! have not seen one in sooooo long!


Many on here probably wouldn't know that.... Maybe will revisit at night time, probably really cool lit up.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Loved seeing the old Rexall Drug logo sign! have not seen one in sooooo long!


Even the guy looks like you from a distance. I'm only going by your avatar. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Ann Arbor Hash Bash 2017. Not everyone getting high. XT2 23mm R2, converted acros jpegs sooc. Printed them out two b & w Instax images (SP portable) on the spot. We had some good laughs after that. Good times.
1. Girl with round sunglasses was just a sweetie pie. 


 

2. Girl on right, very nice young lady




3. C AF single point, boost mode. Good kid having fun. 


 

4. C AF single point, boost mode


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

Overall, there is sizable improvement in your street shooting, as seen above. You are getting more confident and 'bolder' and seeing/capturing the story of the street as opposed to shooting from a distance.  (Not a physical distance, but shooting from a mental distance.)

In #4 .... is that your shadow at the bottom?

PS- Why would anybody desire to perch themselves on a tall, hard, rock to eat an ice cream?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Overall, there is sizable improvement in your street shooting, as seen above. You are getting more confident and 'bolder' and seeing/capturing the story of the street as opposed to shooting from a distance.  (Not a physical distance, but shooting from a mental distance.)
> 
> In #4 .... is that your shadow at the bottom?
> 
> PS- Why would anybody desire to perch themselves on a tall, hard, rock to eat an ice cream?


Thank you. Not my shadow. That guy was pretty buff.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Is that one of those pretty Floridians in the last shot? Nicely done!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is that one of those pretty Floridians in the last shot? Nicely done!


Yes, she was sweet. Talented artist. Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Taking advantage of some wonderful weather at the park.


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist nuns walking down temple corridor - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pianoman at Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Capturing Hokanji temple - Gion-Higashiyama, Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Novice monks playing - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Boatman and longtail boats - Inle Lake, Myammar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




MotoTaxi - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

A fresh batch of Philmar. Love, love it! How nice on a Sunday afternoon.

Boatman and longtail boats just one of my favorites out of the latest.


----------



## jcdeboever

I was shooting for the weekly challenge but already posted one there. I fired off a couple frames back to back using zone focus. Just needed to be quick on the cocking of the rewind lever. I felt like a gun slinger, pretty neat feeling, my first time. I am not into rapid fire cocking but I suppose with a little practice, I could master it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Street Vendor


----------



## Philmar

Pipe smoking female road construction worker - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Creating content for Facebook - U Bein bridge, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over trash from Sittwe fish market and the Bay of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Schoolkids in school at remote village on the Lemro River- Rakhine province,  Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist nuns seeking alms at dawn - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Offloading cargo at Mandalay port, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Burmese family in transit early one morning - Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Door to door fruit and flower sellers - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Motley crew on a moped - Bangkok, Thailand by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tired vendor on Yangon Circular Railway - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting at the well - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Very nice !


----------



## Philmar

thanks!


----------



## Philmar

Skiing frozen Lake Ontario - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Coulda been the dancing,  coulda been the rhythms, coulda been the rum... by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Cortian

Road crew working grading our street with a Big Yellow Machine the other day.







Funny thing was: Goal was to get an interesting photo of the Big Yellow Machine.  He saw me, stopped, opened the door to ask if I had any questions or concerns, apparently not noticing the camera, and I just automatically brought it up and *click*


----------



## jcdeboever

Cornelius in Kalamazoo, MI. I had to have a cigar, so I went in and bought a Partagas series D, I just crave the wood flavor. Met this young man outside but actually took his pic prior to going in. I was walking and moved into his zone, bent down, and history. He was a little freaked out but it was all good. He took up photography in college and I am a little suspect as he knew too much about the medium. We had some laughs and wasn't envious of me smoking a piece of wood, LOL.... I should probably edit this photo but choose not, I like it the way it is. Nikon FM, 43-86 f3.5 (shot at 55), Across 100 shot at 100. Developed in HC110 H, 11:30 minites, just three inverts all total. Couldn't get fix off of negative with my procedure. Time to change fix even though it's not cloudy.


----------



## espresso2x

That's a fine one JC


----------



## jcdeboever

espresso2x said:


> That's a fine one JC


So kind of you espresso. He was a neat kid. I really enjoyed conversing with him. He was very smart and we'll spoke. He asked so many good questions. It was a highlight in my day.


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> Cornelius in Kalamazoo, MI. I had to have a cigar, so I went in and bought a Partagas series D, I just crave the wood flavor. Met this young man outside but actually took his pic prior to going in. I was walking and moved into his zone, bent down, and history. He was a little freaked out but it was all good. He took up photography in college and I am a little suspect as he knew too much about the medium. We had some laughs and wasn't envious of me smoking a piece of wood, LOL.... I should probably edit this photo but choose not, I like it the way it is. Nikon FM, 43-86 f3.5 (shot at 55), Across 100 shot at 100. Developed in HC110 H, 11:30 minites, just three inverts all total. Couldn't get fix off of negative with my procedure. Time to change fix even though it's not cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 154465


One helluva shot JC. Very intriguing. I saw this image yesterday and have been thinking about it since. What a fabulous exposure.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tha


zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornelius in Kalamazoo, MI. I had to have a cigar, so I went in and bought a Partagas series D, I just crave the wood flavor. Met this young man outside but actually took his pic prior to going in. I was walking and moved into his zone, bent down, and history. He was a little freaked out but it was all good. He took up photography in college and I am a little suspect as he knew too much about the medium. We had some laughs and wasn't envious of me smoking a piece of wood, LOL.... I should probably edit this photo but choose not, I like it the way it is. Nikon FM, 43-86 f3.5 (shot at 55), Across 100 shot at 100. Developed in HC110 H, 11:30 minites, just three inverts all total. Couldn't get fix off of negative with my procedure. Time to change fix even though it's not cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 154465
> 
> 
> 
> One helluva shot JC. Very intriguing. I saw this image yesterday and have been thinking about it since. What a fabulous exposure.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fujidave

When the weather is not too bad I like to try and snap folk as they walk about.




The Hat Man by Dave, on Flickr






Camera Lens Cleaning by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Young girl peering through the Pussy Hat at Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DakotaHolter

Taken with Nikon D3200 w/ Kit lens.  Dakota Holter Photography


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 16mm 2.8D fish, Acros 100, HC 110 B

Steelhead


----------



## Fujidave

Newspaper Man by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## texxter

Some photos of people I met out there


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, Acros shot at 400, 50mm 1.8 AIS, HC 110 B, Epson V800

1. Getting ready for the catch


 

2. Small mouth Bass


 

3. Brother nailed a smally on his first cast


----------



## Fujidave

Taken yesterday,  X-T2 + XF 18-55mm.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, Nikkor 35f2D, TriX 400, HC110

Chip


----------



## jcdeboever

Marge is a peach and she don't trust me. I don't blame her, I am a weird looking, fat dude, wearing a camera.  XP2, 18-55. Chrome


----------



## jcdeboever

Kid waiting on haircut. XT2, 56 1.2


----------



## johngpt

I'm still hoping we get some streets here in Albuquerque.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Buddhist devotees praying at Shwezigon Pagoda - Nyaung-U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555




----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal morning (as seen from inside the mosque) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the fog to lift - San Gimignano. italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## chuasam

musicaleCA said:


> Ooh, a place to toss-in some street shots. (Nice captures, btw, sir.)
> 
> Blue and Blonde


I actually know that person. She works in a hair salon near my place.


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the call - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dressed up for cherry blossom viewing  -Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




selling helados by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunset paddlers on the Arno River - Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 f/3.5, TriX, HC110

1.



 

2.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That one looks like the concerned look of a mother, JC.


----------



## chuasam




----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That one looks like the concerned look of a mother, JC.


maybe but I was drawn to the reflection


----------



## chuasam




----------



## Philmar

Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool at Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




beach strolling - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Smoke Break by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Watchers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the Dog and Bone by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Kiss by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bandstand by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Mr Serious by Dave, on Flickr




Hand in Hand by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Flower Bag Lady by Dave, on Flickr




Dancing in the Street by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

XC50-230 on the X-T20




Smile your&#x60;ve been snapped by Dave, on Flickr




Take a Seat by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

People&#x27;s Liberation Army marching in People&#x27;s Square -Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

child of Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Big Bird by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow

Hee ya


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Bird shop - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Nice summer&#x27;s day by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leaving Jilly&#x27;s Afternoon Madness stripper craziness by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

accordian player taking a break - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Last day of summer vacation - Oriole Park, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

Philmar said:


> Last day of summer vacation - Oriole Park, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Beautiful!


----------



## Philmar

otherprof said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last day of summer vacation - Oriole Park, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...


Thanks...was blessed with good light!


----------



## Philmar

child from Marib, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reveler at Caribana Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Quebec City rain by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Caribana Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Canon EOS 6D and an EF 40mm f/2.8 pancake.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Scenic train ride on White Pass &amp; Yukon Route Railroad - near Alaska/Yukon border by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50mm f/1.8, TriX


----------



## Philmar

Santa Claus Day Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of walking monk inside Royal Monastery - Mandalay. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Novice monks pose for a photo just after sunrise - Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the call - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

steamy Adelaide Street by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

CNE fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

You spin me right round -  Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dogon women carrying millet back to the village - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cherubs present and past - The Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grape Chubby drink make you happy - Caribana Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Selling her pigs - Chichicastenango market by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 135 f2.8 AIs, HP5+, D76


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Philmar said:


> Cherubs present and past - The Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape Chubby drink make you happy - Caribana Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling her pigs - Chichicastenango market by Phil Marion, on Flickr



That first one is_ hilarious!!_


----------



## zombiesniper

Wet misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow. That is one thought-provoking photo @zombiesniper


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## stapo49

zombiesniper said:


> Wet misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Is the guy living in the street or just happened to get caught in the rain on his way to somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

Just caught in the rain.

We were all soaked to the bone. I was glad I had my cover on my camera.


----------



## stapo49

zombiesniper said:


> Just caught in the rain.
> 
> We were all soaked to the bone. I was glad I had my cover on my camera.


Great shot. I think the dog looks sadder than the guy.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

nice capture indeed - was he on his way to Tim's and got caught in the rain?


----------



## Philmar

Swimming atop the world class infinity pool Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Simgapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Philmar said:


> Swimming atop the world class infinity pool Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Simgapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


That Marina Bay Sands, Gardens by the Bay area is spectacular.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiron Kid

Drinking Buddies. 
(Neopan 400 film)


----------



## Kiron Kid

In Thought. 
(Neopan 400 film)


----------



## Philmar

Mayan fashions - Chichicastenango by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Donation collection tray inside Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

stapo49 said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming atop the world class infinity pool Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Simgapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> That Marina Bay Sands, Gardens by the Bay area is spectacular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks...and bloody expensive too.


----------



## Philmar

Sadhus (Hindu devotees) proud of their beards - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Family on motorcycle on highway near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Local transit - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Family inside a Bagan pagoda - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Local transit - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr



These look like old Russian Ural bikes.


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Family inside a Bagan pagoda - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr



It seems as if one needs to go to lesser developed countries to capture folks in street scenes in which they are interacting with each other rather than with a cell phone.


----------



## Philmar

English Wine Shop by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

You guys are missing the shot!! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kiron Kid

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family inside a Bagan pagoda - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if one needs to go to lesser developed countries to capture folks in street scenes in which they are interacting with each other rather than with a cell phone.
Click to expand...


Not at all. Just “see” as you shoot.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning traffic - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bingo family fun - Gatineau Hot Air Balloon Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Chuckling at this one Phil.
I followed it back to Flickr and saw it had been posted 5 years ago.
I also noticed the incongruous tags associated with this image and other images from that time frame.
Were you aware of them?


----------



## Philmar

yes I am....anyone can add tags to peoples' photos. Flickr has the whole account as restricted...yet I need to remove them all.


----------



## Philmar

Cruising Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kiron Kid




----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> yes I am....anyone can add tags to peoples' photos. Flickr has the whole account as restricted...yet I need to remove them all.


Sounds like a pain in the...


----------



## Fujidave

X100F today, sad to see this in the 21s century and know what it`s like too.




Rough Sleeper by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Fujidave said:


> X100F today, sad to see this in the 21s century and know what it`s like too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough Sleeper by Dave, on Flickr


I see folks like this and am so thankful for everything.


----------



## D7K

Crossing...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@D7K  Great bokeh on that one.


----------



## johngpt

D7K said:


> Crossing...View attachment 169470


As well as great light and focus, I'm happy to see that he is looking over his glasses and not at his phone while he's crossing.


----------



## Philmar

elderly man - Haraz Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kiron Kid

Philmar said:


> elderly man - Haraz Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Very nice.


----------



## Fujidave

Thumbs Up by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Young Busker by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Novice monk relaxing outside his shared residence at Wat Mahathat temple by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

carrying a bed frame - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Mother and daughter lose again at the roulette table - CNE fair, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Girl eating a banana_


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Mother and daughter lose again at the roulette table - CNE fair, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Artist and his family visiting Eli and Edythe Broad Art Museum in East Lansing. Nikon F2, 50mm f/2, TriX @400.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 175881


JC, this really appeals to my sense of geometry and love of contrast.


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 176055


This one also.


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175881
> 
> 
> 
> JC, this really appeals to my sense of geometry and love of contrast.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud. I brought my flash this day but forgot the adapter (left it on my F). I recall thinking, shoot, when someone comes down them stairs, I'm going to need some fill... I may be able to dodge the ladies face upon making a print.


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175881
> 
> 
> 
> JC, this really appeals to my sense of geometry and love of contrast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud. I brought my flash this day but forgot the adapter (left it on my F). I recall thinking, shoot, when someone comes down them stairs, I'm going to need some fill... I may be able to dodge the ladies face upon making a print.
Click to expand...

I think the way she is makes her more enigmatic and intriguing.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Having fun at Pride Parade by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Nice one....................


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikon F, 85mm


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35-70 Ais, TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Ultramax 400, Nikon F4, Nikkor 70-300 VR


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

too tired to care - Old Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Smiles above sacrificed water buffalo head - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Climbing towards Pont de l&#x27;Assut de l&#x27;Or - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


>


Love the framing, hues and textures. And yes, tired seeming indeed.


----------



## Philmar

Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Narrow streets of old Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 182198


Love those diagonals JC.


----------



## Philmar

Hanoi street traffic by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## texxter




----------



## Kiron Kid




----------



## Philmar

Vietnam Veterans Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Kiron Kid

Willammette National Cemetery.


----------



## Philmar

Guards - Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Naptime and ritual time in Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Kiron Kid




----------



## Philmar

Young girl with flowers from market of Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning at the Taj Mahal from inside the mosque by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Old Covent Garden, London, 1972







Kids sitting on aqueduct, Northern Iran, 1976


----------



## Philmar

Drama on the St Mark&#x27;s Campanile (Campanile di San Marco) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Drama on the St Mark&#x27;s Campanile (Campanile di San Marco) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


Great expressions you caught Phil.


----------



## TATTRAT

by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

LOL


Mans Best Friend. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Street by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for his chickenbus - bus terminal in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Family inside a Bagan pagoda - Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

okra for sale - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Local nun rollerblading in The Beaches fitness trail by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Street snacks - Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shaking it to the sounds of the Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Charles by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots

Philmar said:


> Local nun rollerblading in The Beaches fitness trail by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


Great shot.


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Philmar

Streets of Marseilles by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy day on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Alleyway streets of Vienne, France (not Austria) after dark by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Strolling the promenade along the Rhone - Lyon, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

